# The 2018 Half Century ( 50km or 50 mile ) a Month Challenge



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in the 2018 chatzone

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so @ColinJ created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (The imperial century riders get a gold star, and the metric century riders get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, *5 points for 200km**, 6 points for 150 miles***. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points. (*** Added 25th June 2017*)

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.

Enjoy the challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

Yes it's back my popular demand


----------



## Eribiste (30 Dec 2017)

I'm in, if I get fit again!


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

I have never bothered before so excuse my ignorance, but can the mileage be split? The reason I ask, I only need to add a few Km to my commute to get this but it is obviously split in two rides but the same day.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2018)

Morning all!

*1st January 2018
52.4km* - Thorner, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point
*
2018 running total: *1 point
*
Report to follow in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2018)

January ride DONE!
1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
2018 running total 1 point


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2018)

January:
1st *52.1km* Pytchley, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Rothwell, Mawsley, home

1 point


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2018)

*1st January*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Westerfield - Ipswich - Tuddenham - Westerfield - Thurleston - Ipswich - Westerfield - Rushmere - Ipswich - Kesgrave - Ipswich - Foxhall - Ipswich
51.77km
*1 Point*


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
Total 1 point


----------



## Osprey (1 Jan 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 1.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 0.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 1st Jan ride): 1.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2018)

January (1 point)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332

Total 1 point


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. SDwinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2018)

Jan 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 5


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695


----------



## Jon George (4 Jan 2018)

*4th January*
Ipswich - Copdock - Wenham - Stratford St Mary - Langham - Colchester - return.
75.96km
*1 Point
Total 2 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jan 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739



2 points


----------



## Bazzer (5 Jan 2018)

Blimey, I feel like the late arrival at a party! 
January 
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms 1 point


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Jan 2018)

6 January: Saltcoats-Largs and back. 51km. 1 point.
13 January: Saltcoats -Troon and back. 52km. 1 point


Total: 2 points


----------



## steverob (6 Jan 2018)

*6th January: 33.67 miles *- a loop round Cheddington, back home to pick up some tools I'd forgotten, then a loop out towards Waddesdon in the rain - https://www.strava.com/activities/1343610333 - 1 point

*Total so far: 1 point*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## gavgav (6 Jan 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 1 Point


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

*1st January 2018
52.40km* - Thorner, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*6th January 2018
54.52km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ozendyke, Ryther, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - 1 point

2018 running total: *2 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2018)

Off the mark..

Coalville-Ravenstone-Heather-Shackerstone-Congerstone-Market Bosworth-Far Coton-Shenton-Dadlington-Stoke Golding-Barwell-Stapleton-Kirkby Mallory-Brascote-Newbold Verdon-Newbold Heath-Bagworth-Ellistown-Coalville

33.3mi/53.59km 1pt


----------



## Saluki (6 Jan 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point

Running Total: 1 point


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480


----------



## Osprey (6 Jan 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318


----------



## Rob and Alison (6 Jan 2018)

Jan 6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Jan 2018)

January
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms 1 point
7th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Flixton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 55 kms 1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2018)

Jan 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Anstey
Jan 7th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby , Saxileby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 3
Points in all challenges 7


----------



## Ice2911 (7 Jan 2018)

Slightly different 50km for me this time all XC on my MTB. Going to try and do the 50 challenge all off road this year.
Jan 5th 40 miles Marriott way
Feb 3rd
Filthiest ride yet 53-11 MTB to Whitwell 33 miles
March 10th
Another filthy ride with one off to Reepham along Marriots way and back
40 miles


----------



## steverob (7 Jan 2018)

*6th January: 33.67 miles *- a loop round Cheddington, back home to pick up some tools I'd forgotten, then a loop out towards Waddesdon in the rain - https://www.strava.com/activities/1343610333 - 1 point
*7th January: 31.16 miles *- smashing tailwind all the way to Haddenham, then back via Longwick, Stoke Mandeville and Bierton to try and avoid a direct headwind (limited success on that) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1345376593 - 1 point

*Total so far: 2 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jan 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> I have never bothered before so excuse my ignorance, but can the mileage be split? The reason I ask, I only need to add a few Km to my commute to get this but it is obviously split in two rides but the same day.



I understand that it's the total distance ridden in a day that counts, the ride does not have to be continuous.


----------



## Slick (8 Jan 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I understand that it's the total distance ridden in a day that counts, the ride does not have to be continuous.


I reckon it is as well but it seems to go against the spirit of the challenge so I'm happy to leave it and just include weekend miles. It makes it interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Jan 2018)

As mentioned in the Chatzone, I completed my January ride on Saturday. Although I'm posting 2 Strava records this is actually a continuous ride, it's just that I accidentally stopped my Garmin after 1.3 miles while trying to adjust the display.

Those little buttons don't work so well when you're wearing gloves!

6/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343399580
https://www.strava.com/activities/1343723571
Total 50.5km and 1 point.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jan 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*Total: 1 point*


----------



## iandg (11 Jan 2018)

*January
11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point


*Total 1 point*


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jan 2018)

No 2 done....

Hugglescote, Ravenstone, Coleorton, Lount, Melbourne, Isley Walton, East Midlands Airport, Diseworth, Long Whatton, Shepshed, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Hugglescote

31.4mi/50.53km 1pt


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jan 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077



4 points


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jan 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I understand that it's the total distance ridden in a day that counts, the ride does not have to be continuous.


I have asked for confirmation from Rider 13.

My view is to make this a "Challenge" the ride needs to be done pretty continuously, but can include coffee stops. I ride 25km to work but do not consider a ride to work, sitting down for 8 hours and then riding home as a challenge. Thats just riding my bike. But we all have different abilities and what is a challenge for some, may not be a challenge for me. I would not wish to exclude anyone as I believe this challenge gets people out on their bikes. 

Hopefully, Rider 13 will let us know what he thinks.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jan 2018)

The official answer is any mileage within a 24 hour period.

So you decide yourself what you want to register and what you dont want. 

Thats fair enough. I dont register all mine. I always like to register one as early in the month as possible though.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Jan 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> The official answer is any mileage within a 24 hour period.
> 
> So you decide yourself what you want to register and what you dont want.
> 
> Thats fair enough. I dont register all mine. I always like to register one as early in the month as possible though.



Yeah I personally tend to just log single rides that achieve the 50km mark myself but if it encourages others to get out and ride then I don’t see any harm in this.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2018)

*12 January*

51.72 km / 32.14 miles
Kiveton Park to Clumber Park and back
Mostly flat, some hills near Kiveton Park. 

*Total 1 point*


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 2.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 0.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 12th Jan ride): 2.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## steverob (13 Jan 2018)

*6th January: 33.67 miles *- a loop round Cheddington, back home to pick up some tools I'd forgotten, then a loop out towards Waddesdon in the rain - https://www.strava.com/activities/1343610333 - 1 point
*7th January: 31.16 miles *- smashing tailwind all the way to Haddenham, then back via Longwick, Stoke Mandeville and Bierton to try and avoid a direct headwind (limited success on that) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1345376593 - 1 point
*13th January: 64.44 miles *- rolling hills and VeloViewer tile hunting out towards Hemel Hempstead and St. Albans accompanied by Simon - https://www.strava.com/activities/1355030433 - 3 points

*Total so far: 5 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2018)

Jan 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Anstey
Jan 7th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby , Saxileby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 13th 40.3 miles 1point
Quorn ,Barrow ,Old Dalby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 4
Points in all challenges 8


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Jan 2018)

My first entry for the challenges.

Sunday morning social ride on a Triban 500. 65.37km. Solo from Cox Green, White Waltham, Paley Street to Moneyrow Green to meet up. Back to White Waltham, on to Warren Row then down Remenham Hill to Henley for a spot of breakfast. Retrace route to Moneyrow Green, on to Oakley Green then back solo to Cox Green via Paley Street, Shurlock Row, and Waltham At Lawrence. As hopefully this will be a regular ride, future postings will be reduced to only covering route variations!




27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles, 4hrs 10 mins riding approx. 12.5 mph. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Holyport, Maidens Green, Bracknell, Swinley Forest (including the Blue Trail), Ascot, Windsor Great Park, Englefield Green, Runnymede, Old Windsor, Windsor, Dedworth, Holyport, Touchen End, White Waltham, Cox Green.

Total points so far 3


----------



## Saluki (14 Jan 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point

Running Total: 2 point


----------



## The Bystander (14 Jan 2018)

January:
1st *52.1km* Pytchley, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
14th *61.5km* Old, Orlingbury, Sywell, Brixworth, Old, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home

2 points


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2018)

Jan 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Anstey
Jan 7th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby , Saxileby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 13th 40.3 miles 1point
Quorn ,Barrow ,Old Dalby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Jan 14th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Nice pies ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 6
Points in all challenges 13


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2018)

*1st January 2018
52.40 km* - Thorner, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*6th January 2018
54.52 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ozendyke, Ryther, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

14th January 2018
50.05 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Challenge points: *3 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Bazzer (14 Jan 2018)

January
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms 1 point
7th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Flixton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 55 kms 1 point.
14th Croft, Winwick, Ashton in Makerfield, Earlstown, St Helens (where some tw@t almost left hooked me), Windle, Bickerstaffe, Melling, Kirkby, Rainford, WIndle, East Lancs to Lane Head, Kenyon, Croft and home 72 kms 1 point. 

Running total 3 points


----------



## Slick (14 Jan 2018)

After much humming and hawing, I decided to go for a run today despite the less than ideal conditions. There was a stiff cold southerly wind blowing which almost put me off but as it was heading in my general direction, I decided to give it a go as I'm off to Aberdeen tonight for a week then Birmingham the week after next so might struggle to get many more miles in this month. I'm also having a bit of a blonde moment with Strava, so may need to add the link later.

Uplawmoor into Neilston and Barrhead took me down through the centre of paisley and Glasgow airport. There's a nice new albeit short cycle path from there through to Paisley Moss which means I don't need to go near St James interchange, then through Inchinnan and over the Erskine bridge into Bowling. I avoided the cycle path there as I was beginning to feel the cold and was looking for a coffee stop but everything was closed. Rejoined the cycle path at the quarry into Dumbarton for what I thought was a well deserved coffe and hot roll, but I immediately regretted it as I never really got back up to temperature. Followed the path on the Leven through Alexandria and into Balloch before calling a halt passed Cameron house and Duck Bay. 

I have to mention the sad sight of all the flowers for the boys who passed away in the fire. Rip. 

Anyway, almost 50k on the button so first point on the board.


----------



## the stupid one (14 Jan 2018)

January 14th

Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again!

52.9 km

1 point.


----------



## Rob and Alison (14 Jan 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point

Running points total : 2.


----------



## Slick (15 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> After much humming and hawing, I decided to go for a run today despite the less than ideal conditions. There was a stiff cold southerly wind blowing which almost put me off but as it was heading in my general direction, I decided to give it a go as I'm off to Aberdeen tonight for a week then Birmingham the week after next so might struggle to get many more miles in this month. I'm also having a bit of a blonde moment with Strava, so may need to add the link later.
> 
> Uplawmoor into Neilston and Barrhead took me down through the centre of paisley and Glasgow airport. There's a nice new albeit short cycle path from there through to Paisley Moss which means I don't need to go near St James interchange, then through Inchinnan and over the Erskine bridge into Bowling. I avoided the cycle path there as I was beginning to feel the cold and was looking for a coffee stop but everything was closed. Rejoined the cycle path at the quarry into Dumbarton for what I thought was a well deserved coffe and hot roll, but I immediately regretted it as I never really got back up to temperature. Followed the path on the Leven through Alexandria and into Balloch before calling a halt passed Cameron house and Duck Bay.
> 
> ...


Still struggling with Strave, but this was emailed to me. 

Check out “Lunch Ride” on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1357296333


----------



## Eribiste (15 Jan 2018)

First ride in January turns to be a qualifying (just) trip out. Rather slow and steady, but I've to play myself in again!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1357168075


----------



## ianmac62 (16 Jan 2018)

January 14th 55km 2,075 ft 1 point

Northampton - Sywell - Wilby - Wollaston - Hinwick - Bozeat - Castle Ashby - Earls Barton - Sywell - Northampton https://www.strava.com/activities/1356913268


----------



## kipster (16 Jan 2018)

Jan 6th - 51.4 miles, 2520 ft, 2 points - https://www.strava.com/activities/1343374013
Jan 13th - 53 miles, 2717ft, 2 points - https://www.strava.com/activities/1354716840

Running total 4 points


----------



## iandg (20 Jan 2018)

*January
11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point


*Total 2 points*


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2018)

Jan 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Anstey
Jan 7th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby , Saxileby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 13th 40.3 miles 1point
Quorn ,Barrow ,Old Dalby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Jan 14th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Nice pies ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 21st 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Barrow ,Burton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 7
Points in all challenges 14


----------



## Osprey (21 Jan 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178

Total points. 6


----------



## EasyPeez (22 Jan 2018)

*January*

*20.01.18 - Genesis Single Speed - 50.21 miles - 400m ascent
*Cottingham-Walkington-South Newbald-Hotham-Market Weighton-South Dalton-Cherry Burton-Beverley-Woodmansey-Cottingham
Basically this, with some extra faffing around my village at the end to top the miles up - http://cycle.travel/map/journey/56018

*Total points - 2*


----------



## The Bystander (22 Jan 2018)

January:
1st *52.1km* Pytchley, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
14th *61.5km* Old, Orlingbury, Sywell, Brixworth, Old, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
22nd *54.4km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley home

3 points


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jan 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 
53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Jan 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.

Running points total : 4.


----------



## StuartG (24 Jan 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points


----------



## Jon George (25 Jan 2018)

*25th January*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Kirton - Felixstowe and return. 
50.02km
*1 Point
Total 3 points*


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jan 2018)

January
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms 1 point
7th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Flixton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 55 kms 1 point.
14th Croft, Winwick, Ashton in Makerfield, Earlstown, St Helens (where some tw@t almost left hooked me), Windle, Bickerstaffe, Melling, Kirkby, Rainford, WIndle, East Lancs to Lane Head, Kenyon, Croft and home 72 kms 1 point. 
25th Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Rainford, Ormskirk and then reversed the ride. 64 kms

Running total 4 points


----------



## The Bystander (26 Jan 2018)

January:
1st *52.1km* Pytchley, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
14th *61.5km* Old, Orlingbury, Sywell, Brixworth, Old, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
22nd *54.4km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley home
26th *54.0km* Pytchley, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home

4 points


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2018)

January 26th

https://www.strava.com/activities/1376091597 Wirral Circular Trail *60km*

1 point


----------



## slow scot (26 Jan 2018)

My first metric fifty of the year; nice to get a point on the board and feeling as though my bug is relenting.


----------



## the stupid one (26 Jan 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km

January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.

I must have been passed by Crackle somewhere!

2 points.


----------



## al3xsh (26 Jan 2018)

*January*

6th January - 51.9 miles

Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Jan 2018)

14th January 2018 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1357080060 - 1 point

Total: 1 point


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jan 2018)

*1st January 2018
52.40 km* - Thorner, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*6th January 2018
54.52 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ozendyke, Ryther, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

14th January 2018
50.05 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point

27th January 2018
57.98 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Challenge points: *4 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Jan 2018)

14-01-18 Sunday morning social ride on a Triban 500. 65.37km. Solo from Cox Green, White Waltham, Paley Street to Moneyrow Green to meet up. Back to White Waltham, on to Warren Row then down Remenham Hill to Henley for a spot of breakfast. Retrace route to Moneyrow Green, on to Oakley Green then back solo to Cox Green via Paley Street, Shurlock Row, and Waltham At Lawrence. As hopefully this will be a regular ride, future postings will be reduced to only covering route variations!

27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles, 4hrs 10 mins riding approx. 12.5 mph. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Holyport, Maidens Green, Bracknell, Swinley Forest (including the Blue Trail), Ascot, Windsor Great Park, Englefield Green, Runnymede, Old Windsor, Windsor, Dedworth, Holyport, Touchen End, White Waltham, Cox Green.

Total points so far 3 (and managed to edit not copy my original post at first - back to reading the rules properly.....)


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jan 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit


4 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Jan 2018)

14-01-18 Sunday morning social ride on a Triban 500. 65.37km. Solo from Cox Green, White Waltham, Paley Street to Moneyrow Green to meet up. Back to White Waltham, on to Warren Row then down Remenham Hill to Henley for a spot of breakfast. Retrace route to Moneyrow Green, on to Oakley Green then back solo to Cox Green via Paley Street, Shurlock Row, and Waltham St Lawrence.

27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles, 4hrs 10 mins riding approx. 12.5 mph. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Holyport, Maidens Green, Bracknell, Swinley Forest (including the Blue Trail), Ascot, Windsor Great Park, Englefield Green, Runnymede, Old Windsor, Windsor, Dedworth, Holyport, Touchen End, White Waltham, Cox Green.

28-01-18 - Sunday Morning Social above but missing out the final section covering Sherlock Row. 58.43 Km, 2hours 26 minutes, 14.9mph. 355m elevation gain. On the Triban.

Total points so far 4


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Jan 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079


----------



## Domus (28 Jan 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
Total 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point

Running total 2 points


----------



## slow scot (28 Jan 2018)

Jan. 28th. 51 ks done on a fine windless day. Countesswells-Blacktop- Garlogie- Flora's- Hirn- Drum, and home on Deeside Way. Still feeling effects of my bad cold/flu bug.
But 1 Point.
Total 2 Points


----------



## steverob (28 Jan 2018)

*6th January: 33.67 miles *- a loop round Cheddington, back home to pick up some tools I'd forgotten, then a loop out towards Waddesdon in the rain - https://www.strava.com/activities/1343610333 - 1 point
*7th January: 31.16 miles *- smashing tailwind all the way to Haddenham, then back via Longwick, Stoke Mandeville and Bierton to try and avoid a direct headwind (limited success on that) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1345376593 - 1 point
*13th January: 64.44 miles *- rolling hills and VeloViewer tile hunting out towards Hemel Hempstead and St. Albans accompanied by Simon - https://www.strava.com/activities/1355030433 - 3 points
*28th January: 31.88 miles *- Mild but windy ride via Wendover and Haddenham, plus a few detours to ensure 50km. Shorter distance than planned due to not being able to shake a persistent cough - https://www.strava.com/activities/1379909382 - 1 point

*Total so far: 6 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## Osprey (28 Jan 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Total points. 7


----------



## StuartG (28 Jan 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 4 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Jan 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

Running points total : 6.
Stig's points total : 1.


----------



## Jon George (29 Jan 2018)

*29th January*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Kirton - Felixstowe and return via Bucklesham. 
53.01km
*1 Point
Total 4 points*


----------



## PatrickPending (29 Jan 2018)

To throw my hat in the ring, after a broken hip half way through 2016 and recovery in 2017 first full year to give it a go.

Anyway

28th January 61Km Blaby-Willoughby Waterleys- Leire - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby . Nice ride - a tad windy inexplicably always a headwind too! 1 point !!

11th February 71Km Blaby - Wigston!- Newton Harcourt - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton - Tilton on the Hill - Skeffington - Rolleston - Ilston - Burton Overy - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Countesthorpe - Blaby! 1 Point

25th February Blaby 51Km - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - South Kilworth - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point

21st March 101Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Brixworth - Naseby - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth = Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 3 Points

25th March 61Km Blaby= Countesthorpe - Ashby Parva = Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna and Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Peatling Magna - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point

1st April 106Km - Blaby = Countesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna and Parva - Monks Kirby - Withybrooke - shlton - Brinklow - up the fosse road and a few loops around Monks Kirby - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Magna - Countesthrpe - Blaby 3 points

20th April 108Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna and Parva - Monks Kirby - Withybrooke - Shlton - Brinklow - up the fosse road and a few loops around Monks Kirby - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Magna - Countesthrpe - Blaby...similar to the previous ride but I managed 2K more haha 3 points

25th April 61Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Cosby - Leire - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Walton = Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Peatling Parva - Willoughby Waterlys - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point

26th April 76Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby Naseby - Sibbetoft - Theddingworth - Laughton - Saddington - Fleckney - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

3rd May 105Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Creaton - Brixworth- Creaton - Sibbetoft - Clipston (almost) - Marston Trussel (almost) - East Farndon - Lubenham - Laughton - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

6th May 53Km Wigston = Kilby - Saddington Tunnel - Foxton (along the Grand Onion Canal towpath) = back via roads - Foxton -Gumley - Saddington = Fleckey - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Anesby (to make sure I did the 50) - Peatling Mangna - Countesthorpe - Wigston. On the hybrid = 1 point

8th May 74Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Willoughby waterlys - Cosby - Boughton Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - down the fosse road - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 1 point

9th May 59 Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wilouhby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Leire - Ashby Magna -Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point

10th May 104Km Blaby = Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva -Foston - Kilby - Wistow -Kibworth Harcourt -carlton Curlieu - ilston on the hill - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe -Hllaton - Stockerston - eyebrook reservoir - Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Kibworth Beauchamp = Fleckney - Arnesby - Bruntingthorpe - Patling magna and Parv - countesthorpe - Blaby.... phew 3 points

11th May 106Km Blaby = Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva - Arnesby- Wistow -Kibworth Harcourt -carlton Curlieu - ilston on the hill - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe -Hllaton - Stockerston - eyebrook reservoir - Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Patling Parva - countesthorpe - Blaby. 3 points

20th May 142Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on The Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton - Marefield - Somerby - Little Dalby - Wymodham - Garthorpe - Stonesby - Saltby - Sproxton - coston - Wymodham - Edmonthorpe - Little Dalby - Somerby - Owston - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby. 3 points

22nd May 75Km Wigston - Kilby - Saddington Tunnel - Foxton (along the Grand Onion Canal towpath) - Just north of Market Harborough (towpath fenced off) - Foxton - Saddington Tunnel - nipped onto the road for the second part = Fleckey - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - along the road to Wiloughby Waterlys but turned right to go down a road I don't remember having ridden before (turned into a farm track) - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Wigston. On the hybrid - 1 point

24th May 106Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Cosby - Broughton Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Withybrooke - Shilton - Ansty- Brinklow - up the fosse road and a few loops around Monks Kirby - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Parva - Countesthrpe - Blaby 3 points

28th May 75Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Cross in t'hand - Ullesthorpe =Claybrooke Magna - Withybrooke - Shilton - Ansty- Brinklow - Monks Kirby - Claybroke Parva - Frolesworth - Leire - Ashby Parva - Wilouhby Waterlys - Countesthorpe = Blaby 1 point

2nd June 105Km Blaby = Wigston -Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Horton on the hill - Ingarsby - Keyham - Hungarton - Cold Newton - Marefield - Halstead - Launde - Loddington - Alexton - Stockerston - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Grear Raston - Drayton - Nevile Holt = Medbourne = Welham = Great Bowden - Foxton = Gumley - Laughton - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Countesthorpe = Blaby 3 points

10th June 111Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Withybrooke - Shilton - Ansty- Brinklow - back to Monks Kirby and around again via Brinklow - anotherloop around Monks Kirby - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Parva - Countesthrpe - Blaby 3 points went past the apple maps car 4 times!

15h June 54Km Wigston = Kilby - Saddington Tunnel - Foxton (along the Grand Onion Canal towpath) = - Foxton - to the bridge just before the end of the towpath (well the bit you can cycle along) then back - Wigston. On the hybrid = 1 point

18th June 102Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Brixworth - Cottesbroke - Naseby - Sibbetoft - Marston Trussel - Saddington - Fleckney - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

22nd June 166Km Blaby - Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva - Arnesby- Wistow - Great Glen - Little Stretton - Kings Norton - Ilston on the hill - Alexton - Stockerston - Eyebrook reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton - Blatherwyce -Bulwick - Southwick - Cotterstock - Tansor - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Apethorpe - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Harringworth - Lydington - Stoke Dry -Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby - Patling Magna - countesthorpe - Blaby. 3 points

8th July 81Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire- Ashby Parva - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point!

14th July 107Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt- Great Glen -Little Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Beeby - Hungarton -Marefield -Burrough on the Hill - Somerby - Knossington -Braunston - Launde - Loddington - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington -Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points!

23rd July 56Km = Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Cosby -Broughton Astley = Frolesworth = Claybrooke magna - Monks Kiby - Claybrooke Parva = Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton = Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby = 1 point!

20th August 57Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughbu Waterlys - Dunton Basset - Ashby Parva Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Wibtoft - Claybrooke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Peatling Magna - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 1 point!

13th September 100Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Creaton - Brixworth- Creaton - Sibbetoft - Clipston (almost) - Marston Trussel (almost) - Theddingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

14th September 76Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire- Ashby Parva - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point!

7/10 107Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - Marefield - Owston - Somerby - Braunston - Launde - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Wellham - Great Bowden - Foxton - saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Blaby

28/10 67Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Dunton Bassett - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Willoughby Waterelys - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point!

11/11 62Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point!

16/12 58Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys -Cosby - Broughton Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point!

29th December 76Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Cosby - Boughtob Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby 1 point


This year's total 66 points!


----------



## kipster (30 Jan 2018)

27th Jan - https://www.strava.com/activities/1377569552 - 56 miles - 2 Points
28th Jan - https://www.strava.com/activities/1379525705 - 59 km - 1 Point

Running total 7 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2018)

Jan 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Anstey
Jan 7th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby , Saxileby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 13th 40.3 miles 1point
Quorn ,Barrow ,Old Dalby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Jan 14th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Nice pies ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 21st 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Barrow ,Burton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 30th 38.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St ,Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston ,Groby ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey



Points in this challenge 8
Points in all challenges 15


----------



## dickyknees (30 Jan 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 
53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. 
*30/01/2018
62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home. 

*January - 2 points. *


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Jan 2018)

Some more qualifying rides for January. I am becoming soft in my old age and have done more mileage on my turbo this month than I have outdoors.

12/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/1353066831 Via Manchester Airport tunnels to a bit of a sprint on the Alderley Edge bypass. 53.9km - 1 point.

23/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/1371201390 Tried to ride the muddy Trans Pennine trail, but gave up and used the road - as described in 'Your Ride Today'. 51.2km - 1 point.

25/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/1374375874 Used the new B5569B cycle path to Tabley Old Hall. 50.7km - 1 point.

30/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/1382714219 From High Legh through the grounds of Arley Hall and past Appleton Thorn. Signage advised that Cann Lane, between High Legh and Arley was closed, but cyclists coming from Arley told me it was open despite cones across the road. Plenty of contractors around, but no sign of any work being done! 58.9km - 1 point.

5 points year to date.


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Jan 2018)

14th January 2018 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1357080060 - 1 point
28th January 2018 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1380070917 - 2 points

Total: 3 points


----------



## Bazzer (1 Feb 2018)

January
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms
7th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Flixton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 55 kms
14th Croft, Winwick, Ashton in Makerfield, Earlstown, St Helens (where some tw@t almost left hooked me), Windle, Bickerstaffe, Melling, Kirkby, Rainford, WIndle, East Lancs to Lane Head, Kenyon, Croft and home 72 kms
25th Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Rainford, Ormskirk and then reversed the ride. 64 kms

February
1st Culcheth, Glazebury, alongside the ship canal to Barton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Newton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home. 51.2 kms

Edit: Not sure what happened here, but I thought I had typed full details of the February ride.

Running total 5 points


----------



## Nomadski (1 Feb 2018)

Bit late posting the January ride here but I did it so may as well get on board...

January 14th - Chorlton, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Fallowfield - 31.7m / 51km - 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1357071951


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Feb 2018)

*




1st Feb *
Willington- Findern- Burnaston-Etwall- Longford-Alkmonton-Cubley- Marston Montgomery- Boylestone- Church Broughton- Hilton- Egginton-Willington

31.5mi/50.69km* 1 point

https://www.strava.com/routes/11813954*


----------



## steverob (1 Feb 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*1st February: 31.95 miles *- A ride of two parts: 11 miles ridden north of the Olympic Park on a Boris along NCN1 & Q2; followed by 20 laps of the Lee Valley Velopark road cycling circuit on a hired road bike - https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499622 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499920 - 1 point

*Total so far: 7 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Feb 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611


5 points


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Feb 2018)

We are away for the weekend (no bike allowed) and the weather forecast for next week and beyond looks bad, so I thought it would be wise to get my February ride in while the sun was shining.

Just a simple out'n'back from Timperley to Appleton. 

2/2 https://www.strava.com/activities/1387670665 - 52.3km.

6 points year to date,


----------



## Domus (2 Feb 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
Total 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point

Running total 3 points


----------



## slow scot (2 Feb 2018)

2nd February; cold and breezy 55.7 kms.
Countesswells- Blacktop-Garlogie-Echt- Flora's- Drum- and home via Deeside Way and Duthie Park.
I Point
Total 3 Points


----------



## dickyknees (2 Feb 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 - 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 - 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 - 83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*
Total - 4 points.*


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Feb 2018)

January: 2 points

Feb 3: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Cunninghamhead-Kilmaurs-Springside-Dundonald-Dreghorn-Irvine and home. 51k, 1 point
Feb 17: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Cunninghamhead-Kilmaurs-Kilmarnock and back via Irvine. 67k, 1 point
Feb 18: NCN73 then NCN7 Saltcoats to Kilbirnie. Loop round some farm roads then back same way. 51k, 1 point
Feb 24: Saltcoats to Prestwick Airport and back, via Irvine & Troon. 53k, 1 point


Total: 6 points


----------



## Osprey (3 Feb 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379

Total points. 8


----------



## Katherine (3 Feb 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. SDwinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

Total Points
Half Centuries: 6
Metric Centuries: 3


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2018)

Feb 4th 33.5 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 9
Points in all challenges 16


----------



## Domus (4 Feb 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
Total 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
Running total 4 points


----------



## Eribiste (4 Feb 2018)

January done, just. February off to a fair start, still slow but building a bit of fitness now. 57 gentle kms around Gloucestershire today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1391444805


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2018)

*January total: *4 points

*4th February 2018
54.58 km* - Thorner, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*

Challenge points: *5 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## kipster (4 Feb 2018)

Glorious sunshine today, just a bit cold and a lot of head wind.
4th Feb - Oakley, Overton, Stockbridge, Whitchurch, Oakley - 54.5 miles = 2 points

Running total 9 points.


----------



## gavgav (4 Feb 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total - 2 Points


----------



## tallliman (4 Feb 2018)

January (1 point)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332
6th January 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615
14th January 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1356745017

4th February 31.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1391014265 https://www.strava.com/activities/1391475145

Total 6 points


----------



## 13 rider (5 Feb 2018)

Feb 4th 33.5 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Feb 5th 50.3 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Ratby ,Shackerstone ,Bilstone ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 18


----------



## The Bystander (5 Feb 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February:
5th *58.7km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Lamport, Old, home

5 points


----------



## StuartG (5 Feb 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 6 points


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*6th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*


----------



## Domus (7 Feb 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
Total 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point

Running total 5 points


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Feb 2018)

In my capacity as road closure correspondent for North Cheshire I bring news that Pickmere Lane, between Tabley and Wincham, will be closed for 6 weeks from 19th February. Other closures in the same area include Westage Lane ( a long term closure caused by "badgers undermining the road") and Cann Lane.

8/2 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1397408672. Tatton Park and Pickmere loop. 52.5km.

7 points year to date.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Feb 2018)

2nd one in for the month, willington, Milton, greysich, hartshorne, midway, Bretby, newton solney, winshill, burton, anslow, Stretton, egginton, willington. 31.6mi/50.86km *1 point

*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1397933121


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2018)

Feb 4th 33.5 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Feb 5th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Shackerstone ,Bilstone ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Feb 10th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Loughborough ,Copt Oak ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 26


----------



## Bazzer (11 Feb 2018)

January
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms
7th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Flixton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 55 kms
14th Croft, Winwick, Ashton in Makerfield, Earlstown, St Helens (where some tw@t almost left hooked me), Windle, Bickerstaffe, Melling, Kirkby, Rainford, WIndle, East Lancs to Lane Head, Kenyon, Croft and home 72 kms
25th Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Rainford, Ormskirk and then reversed the ride. 64 kms

February
1st Culcheth, Glazebury, alongside the ship canal to Barton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Newton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home. 51.2 kms
11th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 55 kms


Running total 6 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Feb 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2018)

No 3 done...

Hugglescote, Ellistown, Stanton Under Bardon, Markfield, Newtown Linford, Beacon Hill, Woodhouse Eaves, Woodhouse, Quorn, Loughborough, Nanpantan, Oaks in Charnwood, Coalville, Sinope, Ravenstone, Hugglescote 

31.9 mi/51.34km *1 point* 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1402369735


----------



## Jon George (11 Feb 2018)

*11th February*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Ipswich - Tuddenham (wonderful smell of someone's bacon breakfast) - Ipswich - Westerfield - Witnesham - Tuddenham - Ipswich - Kesgrave - Martlesham - Foxhall - Ipswich 
52.13km
*1 Point
Total 5 points*


----------



## steverob (11 Feb 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*1st February: 31.95 miles *- A ride of two parts: 11 miles ridden north of the Olympic Park on a Boris along NCN1 & Q2; followed by 20 laps of the Lee Valley Velopark road cycling circuit on a hired road bike - https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499622 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499920 - 1 point
*11th February: 37.76 miles *- Ride down to Chesham and back with @Sbudge, featuring a couple of small-ish Chiltern climbs, but a lack of lung capacity meant I couldn't go fast or push on to do 50 miles like I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/1402455650 - 1 point

*Total so far: 8 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## Sbudge (11 Feb 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve


----------



## kipster (12 Feb 2018)

Rubbish weather and chores kept me off of the bike on Saturday, but Sunday was glorious.
40 miles (65km) - Oakley, Overton, Cole Henley, Hurstbourne Tarrant, Whitchurch, Oakley - 1 Point

Total so far : 10 Points


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Feb 2018)

Swarkestone, Stanton by bridge, Melbourne, Isley Walton, Diseworth, Long Whatton, Hathern, Zouch, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cotes, Barrow on Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse, Woodhouse Eaves, Beacon Hill, Shepshed, Belton, Tonge, Cloud Trail, Swarkestone

38.6mi/62.12km *1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/1409288276*

https://www.relive.cc/view/1409288276?r=wa
*
*


----------



## The Bystander (16 Feb 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February:
5th *58.7km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Lamport, Old, home
16th *54.7km* Walgrave, Orlingbury, Sywell, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Hannington, Old, Home

6 points


----------



## fatjel (17 Feb 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
2018 running total 3 point


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point

Running Total: 3 point


----------



## steverob (17 Feb 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*1st February: 31.95 miles *- A ride of two parts: 11 miles ridden north of the Olympic Park on a Boris along NCN1 & Q2; followed by 20 laps of the Lee Valley Velopark road cycling circuit on a hired road bike - https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499622 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499920 - 1 point
*11th February: 37.76 miles *- Ride down to Chesham and back with @Sbudge, featuring a couple of small-ish Chiltern climbs, but a lack of lung capacity meant I couldn't go fast or push on to do 50 miles like I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/1402455650 - 1 point
*17th February: 62.20 miles *- Rode up to Silverstone and back; furthest north I've been on a ride that started and finished at home (with no trains or lifts involved) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1412054883 - 3 points

*Total so far: 11 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed._


----------



## Spinney (17 Feb 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*Total: 2 points*


----------



## Bazzer (18 Feb 2018)

January
5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms
7th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Flixton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 55 kms
14th Croft, Winwick, Ashton in Makerfield, Earlstown, St Helens (where some tw@t almost left hooked me), Windle, Bickerstaffe, Melling, Kirkby, Rainford, WIndle, East Lancs to Lane Head, Kenyon, Croft and home 72 kms
25th Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Rainford, Ormskirk and then reversed the ride. 64 kms

February
1st Culcheth, Glazebury, alongside the ship canal to Barton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Newton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home. 51.2 kms
11th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 55 kms
18th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, along the length of new cycle way of the former A556, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, home 50kms


Running total 7 points


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2018)

Feb 4th 33.5 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Feb 5th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Shackerstone ,Bilstone ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Feb 10th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Loughborough ,Copt Oak ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey
Feb 18th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 13
Points in all challenges 27


----------



## kipster (18 Feb 2018)

A much nicer weekend for cycling.
17th Feb, 53 miles Oakley, Four marks, icy country lanes, Herriard, Ellisfield and Oakley - 2 points
18th Feb, school boy error ride, Oakley, axford, Alresford, Axford, Oakley, 49.5km - 0 points 

Running total 12 points


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Feb 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

6 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (19 Feb 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

February
11th. 55km. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point.
17th. 68km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Barrow-upon-Humber, Deepdale, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.

Running points total : 8.
Stig's points total : 2.


----------



## EasyPeez (19 Feb 2018)

*January

20.01.18 - 50.21 miles - Genesis Day One *
Cottingham-Walkington-South Newbald-Hotham-Market Weighton-South Dalton-Cherry Burton-Beverley-Woodmansey-Cottingham - *2 Points

February*

*18.02.18 - 55.16 miles - Genesis Day One *
Sunderland - Newcastle - Tynemouth - Whitley Bay - Blyth and back - *2 Points*

*19.02.18 - 50.34 miles - Genesis Day One *
Sunderland - Hetton le Hole - Sherburn - Tursdale and back - *2 Points*

Running Total - *6 Points*


----------



## dickyknees (19 Feb 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 - 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 - 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 - 83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19/02/2018 - 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.

*Total - 5 points.*


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

7 points


----------



## Domus (21 Feb 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point

Running total 6 points


----------



## dickyknees (21 Feb 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 - 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 - 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 - 83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19/02/2018 - 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21/02/2018 - 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home. 

*Total - 6 points.*


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Feb 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

8 points


----------



## the stupid one (22 Feb 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km

January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.

February 22nd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Mickle Trafford-Picton-Stoak-Canal to Ellesmere Port-Eastham-Willaston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.

4 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Feb 2018)

14-01-18 Sunday morning social ride on a Triban 500. 65.37km. Solo from Cox Green, White Waltham, Paley Street to Moneyrow Green to meet up. Back to White Waltham, on to Warren Row then down Remenham Hill to Henley for a spot of breakfast. Retrace route to Moneyrow Green, on to Oakley Green then back solo to Cox Green via Paley Street, Shurlock Row, and Waltham St Lawrence.

27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles, 4hrs 10 mins riding approx. 12.5 mph. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Holyport, Maidens Green, Bracknell, Swinley Forest (including the Blue Trail), Ascot, Windsor Great Park, Englefield Green, Runnymede, Old Windsor, Windsor, Dedworth, Holyport, Touchen End, White Waltham, Cox Green.

28-01-18 - Sunday Morning Social above but missing out the final section covering Sherlock Row. 58.43 Km, 2hours 26 minutes, 14.9mph. 355m elevation gain. On the Triban.

11-02-18 slightly shorter Sunday Morning Social. 52.91km 2hrs 16mins, 14.5 mph, 329m elevation gain. Triban.

Total points so far 5 in this challenge.


----------



## dickyknees (23 Feb 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 - 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 - 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 - 83.30kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19/02/2018 - 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21/02/2018 - 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23/02/2018 - 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Total - 7 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2018)

23 February - 55.4 km - 1 point

Kiveton - Thorpe Salvin - Shireoaks - Chesterfield Canal - Worksop - Clumber Park and return

Running total: 2 points


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Feb 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Feb 2018)

14th January 2018 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1357080060 - 1 point
28th January 2018 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1380070917 - 2 points
11th February 2018 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402821829 - 1 point
18th February 2018 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1414178948 - 1 point

Total: 5 points


----------



## Bazzer (24 Feb 2018)

January 4 points

February
1st Culcheth, Glazebury, alongside the ship canal to Barton, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Newton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home. 51.2 kms
11th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 55 kms
18th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, along the length of new cycle way of the former A556, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, home 50kms
24th Fernhead, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, High Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, home. 64 kms.

Running total 8 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2018)

Feb 4th 33.5 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Feb 5th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Shackerstone ,Bilstone ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Feb 10th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Loughborough ,Copt Oak ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey
Feb 18th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 24th 31.9 miles 1 point
Normal St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 

Points in this challenge 14
Points in all challenges 28


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

*January total: *4 points

*4th February 2018
54.58 km* - Thorner, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*

*24th February 2018
55.10 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*

Challenge points: *6 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Feb 2018)

24th Feb

Hugglescote, Coalville, Whitwick, Copt Oak, Swithland, Cropston, Rothley, Cossington, East Goscote, Gaddesby, Barsby, Lowesby, Tipton on the Hill, *Cafe Ventoux*, Owston, Somerby, Pickwell, Great Dalby, Kirby Bellars, Asfordby, Hoby, Ragdale, Six Hills, Wymeswold, Rempstone, Stanford on Soar, Normanton on Soar, Zouch, Hathern, Long Whatton, Diseworth, East Midlands Airport, Isley Walton, Wilson, Cloud Trail, Griffydam, Peggs Green, Whitwick, Coalville, Hugglescote.
82.6 mi/ 132.93km *3 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/1423757633*

Check out Voyage to Ventoux on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1423757633


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 3.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 6.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 24th Feb ride): 9.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*Total 3 points*


----------



## steverob (25 Feb 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*1st February: 31.95 miles *- A ride of two parts: 11 miles ridden north of the Olympic Park on a Boris along NCN1 & Q2; followed by 20 laps of the Lee Valley Velopark road cycling circuit on a hired road bike - https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499622 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1386499920 - 1 point
*11th February: 37.76 miles *- Ride down to Chesham and back with @Sbudge, featuring a couple of small-ish Chiltern climbs, but a lack of lung capacity meant I couldn't go fast or push on to do 50 miles like I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/1402455650 - 1 point
*17th February: 62.20 miles *- Rode up to Silverstone and back; furthest north I've been on a ride that started and finished at home (with no trains or lifts involved) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1412054883 - 3 points
*25th February: 31.42 miles *- A very cold and in parts, quite icy ride (did have one brief "off"), mainly along the Bucks/Herts/Beds borders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1425444836 - 1 point

*Total so far: 12 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed_


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2018)

Feb 4th 33.5 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Feb 5th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Shackerstone ,Bilstone ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Feb 10th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Loughborough ,Copt Oak ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey
Feb 18th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 24th 31.9 miles 1 point
Normal St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 
Feb 25th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 29


----------



## kipster (25 Feb 2018)

24th Feb - 52.3 Miles - Oakley, Farleigh, Preston Candover, Micheldever, Overton, Kingsclere , Wolverton, Oakley, Lowest Temp was -3 - 2 Points
25th Feb - 50.25 KM - Oakley, Farleigh, Alresford, Preston Candover, North Waltham, Oakley, Lowest temp was -2 - 1 Point

Running total: 15 Points


----------



## Effyb4 (25 Feb 2018)

14th January 2018 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1357080060 - 1 point
28th January 2018 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1380070917 - 2 points
11th February 2018 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402821829 - 1 point
18th February 2018 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1414178948 - 1 point
25th February 2018 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1425927871 - 1 point

Total: 6 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Feb 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

February
11th. 55km. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point.
17th. 68km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Barrow-upon-Humber, Deepdale, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
24th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [First 50km ride on a Tandem!!]. 1 point.
25th. 68km. Leading a Caistor Cycling Club social ride. as per our route of 17th Feb above. *with Stig. 1point.

Running points total : 10.
Stig's points total : 3.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2018)

*January* *26th*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1376091597 Wirral Circular Trail *60km*

*February 27th*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1428458663 55K


Total 2 points


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Feb 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

26th February Denmark 61km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595

9 points


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points

March 4th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 54 kms

Running total 9 points


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

Sorry, forgot all about this, thanks for the prompt. 

*January : *1 point. 

*February:
*
11th, Uplawmoor down to Burnhouse and quite an early stop at the Dunlop Dairy. Seen a minor sporting celebrity in there, didn't realise he lived round here. From there on to Stewarton which is tiny but tricky negotiating the lanes when the old ones are coming out of church.  I take one of the many quiet back roads from there heading to Barrhead, but it was quite tough going with a cold biting head wind with no shelter, but it is reasonably flat. Barrhead back to home is on my normal commute, so no real dramas here although I did meet a local cycling club heading in the opposite direction travelling at a fair rate of knots. 






18th,

Kippen to Drymen, it's not something I'd like to repeat. Very fast stretch of road and far too many drivers with no interest in your safety. Much better from Drymen following a section of the West Highland Way. No great hills to speak of but all up and down with enough wee pulls to turn my coupon brighter than the sun. Rowardennan is a dead end, so just turned round to do it all again but not before a decent pub lunch at the Drymen inn, which with hindsight, nay have been a bit of a mistake as my legs never really got going again. Almost 50 miles dead though, so not bad.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2018)

Mar 5th 41.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth ,Barwell ,Kirby Mallory ,Ratby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 30


----------



## al3xsh (6 Mar 2018)

February was a terrible month for cycling for me - I've been laid out for most of it with the (proper) flu and so didn't manage to get the 50 miler in that I'd hoped for. I'm still not recovered properly! My best ride in Feb was:

09/02/2018 - 35.17mi
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

(
January's was:

6th January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield
)

Fingers crossed for a better March!

A


----------



## slow scot (6 Mar 2018)

2nd February.
Countesswells, Black Top, Westhill, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Way. (1 point)
4th February.
Countesswells, Blacktop, Lyne of Skene, Flora's, Park Bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Way. (1 point)
7th February.
North Deeside, Park Bridge, South Deeside, Duthie Park. (1 point)
8th February.
Countesswells, Blacktop, Westhill, Flora's, Park Bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Way. (1point)
16th February.
Countesswells, Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Way, Duthie Park. (1point)
17th February.
Countesswells, Blacktop, Garlogie, Hirn, Banchory Tesco's, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Way. (1 point)
18th February.
C'wells, Blacktop, Westhill, Lyne of Skene, Flora's, Deeside Way. (1 point)
21st February.
C'wells, Blacktop, Garlogie, Echt, Flora's, Deeside Way, Duthie Park. (1 point)

All runs between 51 and 63 kms. Total points; 10.


----------



## Domus (6 Mar 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point

Running total 7 points


----------



## kapelmuur (6 Mar 2018)

My first outdoor ride since 22nd February today, it seemed so mild compared with recent weather! Unfortunately my smart phone died on Sunday so I can't put up a Strava link. According to my Garmin I did 54km to get a point on the board for March. 

I forgot to add my last 2 qualifying February rides which are:

20/2 https://www.strava.com/activities/1416916600. 53.6km
22/2 https://www.strava.com/activities/1420236887. 51.8km

10 points to date.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Mar 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Mar 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652


----------



## dickyknees (7 Mar 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 - 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 - 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 - 83.30kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19/02/2018 - 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21/02/2018 - 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23/02/2018 - 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*March 
06/03/2018 - 70.90 (44.08 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanfair-yng-Nghornwy, Cemlyn, Llanfechell, Rhosgoch, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Total - 8 points*


----------



## The Bystander (7 Mar 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
7th *51.3km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home

7 points


----------



## Katherine (7 Mar 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. SDwinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.


Total Points
Half Centuries: 7
Metric Centuries: 9


----------



## Jon George (8 Mar 2018)

*8th March*
Ipswich - Claydon- Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich - Foxhall - Levington - Ipswich 
52.98km
*1 Point
Total 6 points*


----------



## iandg (8 Mar 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*
Total 4 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points

*10th March 2018
64.82 km* - (_York-Leeds-York Sportive_): Murton, Fulford, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Fulford, Murton -* 1 point*

Challenge points: *7 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2018)

Mar 5th 41.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth ,Barwell ,Kirby Mallory ,Ratby ,Anstey
Mar 10th 32.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50 loop

Points in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 35


----------



## steverob (10 Mar 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*10th March: 54.31 miles *- A mildly hilly trip into the southern half of the Chilterns, made a bit more difficult by constant drizzle making the road surfaces rather slippery. Adding on a few miles at the end also increased my Eddington score - https://www.strava.com/activities/1446089958 - 2 points

*Total so far: 14 points*

_Trying something different with my ride logs this year - rather than just a list of towns/villages I visited, I'm going to attempt to put a bit of a description of the actual ride instead. Might make it more relevant to anyone reading who isn't from my local area and so has no clue where the places I'm riding through actually are. However I will keep the Strava links just in case more details are needed_


----------



## Ice2911 (10 Mar 2018)

Slightly different 50km for me this time all XC on my MTB. Going to try and do the 50 challenge all off road this year.
Jan 5th 40 miles Marriott way
Feb 3rd
Filthiest ride yet 53-11 MTB to Whitwell 33 miles
March 10th
Another filthy ride with one off to Reepham along Marriots way and back
40 miles

Apologies I edited my Jan post in Feb rather than copy and paste a new post. I hope this still counts. You can see the edit on page 2. Nearly made same mistake this month.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Mar 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 ~ 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 ~ 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 - 83.30 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19/02/2018 ~ 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21/02/2018 ~ 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23/02/2018 ~ 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*March 
07/03/2018 - 70.90kms (44.08 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanfair-yng-Nghornwy, Cemlyn, Llanfechell, Rhosgoch, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*09/03/2018 - 84.0kms (52.2 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Capel Coch, Mynydd Bodafon, Lligwy Beach, Marian-glas, Brynteg, Llangefni, home.

*Total - 10 points*


----------



## iandg (11 Mar 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point

*Total 5 points*


----------



## bruce1530 (11 Mar 2018)

January: 2 points
February: 4 points

11 March - Saltcoats-Largs and a bit, then back. 51k.
25 March - Saltcoats-Paisley, then train back. 51k
31 March - Saltcoats-stewarton-kilmaurs-saltcoats. 51k



Total: 9 points


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
March
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point

Running Total: 4 point


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Mar 2018)

*March 11*

Hugglescote, Copt Oak, Beacon Hill (down), Woodhouse Eaves, Woodhouse, Quorn, Mountsorrel, Sileby, Cossington, Thrussington, Hoby, Asfordby, Saxelbye, Long Clawson, Hose, Harby, Bottesford, Long Bennington, Dry Doddington, Claypole, Stubton, Stragglethorpe, Brant Broughton, Coleby, Nocton, Nocton Fen, Bardney, Gautby, Minting, Hatton, Panton, East Torrington, Holton cum Beckering, Snelland, Reasby, Stainton by Langworth, Newball, Bardney, Lincoln

116.7 mi/ 187.81km *4 points*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989327

Check out CC Forum ride- Lincolnshire Flats on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1447989327


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 4.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 6.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 11th Mar ride): 10.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Mar 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Mar 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

26th February Denmark 61km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595

12th March Foggy Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143

10 points


----------



## Jon George (13 Mar 2018)

*13th March*
Ipswich - Woodbridge - Butley - Tunstall - Woodbridge - Ipswich 
54.64km
*1 Point
Total 7 points*


----------



## iandg (13 Mar 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points

*Total 8 points*


----------



## dickyknees (14 Mar 2018)

*January 
22/01/2018 ~ 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30/01/2018 ~ 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01/02/2018 -83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19/02/2018 ~ 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21/02/2018 ~ 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23/02/2018 ~ 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*March 
07/03/2018 - 70.90 kms (44.08 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanfair-yng-Nghornwy, Cemlyn, Llanfechell, Rhosgoch, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*09/03/2018 - 84.0 kms (52.2 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Capel Coch, Mynydd Bodafon, Lligwy Beach, Marian-glas, Brynteg, Llangefni, home.
*13/03/2018 - 84 kms (52.19 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 12 points*


----------



## Jon George (15 Mar 2018)

*15th March*
Ipswich - Claydon- Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich - Foxhall - Levington - Ipswich
53km
*1 Point
Total 8 points*


----------



## The Bystander (16 Mar 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
7th *51.3km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
16th *54.4km* Walgrave, Old, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, Walgrave, Old, home

8 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Mar 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

February
11th. 55km. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point.
17th. 68km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Barrow-upon-Humber, Deepdale, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
24th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [First 50km ride on a Tandem!!]. 1 point.
25th. 68km. Leading a Caistor Cycling Club social ride. as per our route of 17th Feb above. *with Stig. 1point.

March
16th. 53km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. [on Tandem]. 1 point.

Running points total : 11.
Stig's points total : 3.


----------



## Osprey (17 Mar 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726

Total points. 15


----------



## tallliman (18 Mar 2018)

January (5 points)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332
6th January 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615
14th January 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1356745017

February (8 points)
4th February 31.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1391014265 https://www.strava.com/activities/1391475145
11th February 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402473383
17th February 69.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403
24th February 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1423546625
25th February 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1425302751

March (6 points)
4th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1435904642
11th March 114.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828
16th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1456197255

Total 19 points


----------



## Saluki (18 Mar 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together

Running Total: 5 point


----------



## Jon George (20 Mar 2018)

*20th March*
Ipswich - Woodbridge - Melton - Butley - Tunstall - Woodbridge - Ipswich
54.59km
*1 Point
Total 9 points*


----------



## StuartG (20 Mar 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 8 points


----------



## The Bystander (21 Mar 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
7th *51.3km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
16th *54.4km* Walgrave, Old, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, Walgrave, Old, home
21st *53.5km* Walgrave, Old, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Hannington, Orlingbury, home

9 points


----------



## dickyknees (21 Mar 2018)

*January 
22nd ~ 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30th ~ 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01st - 83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19th ~ 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21st ~ 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23rd ~ 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*March 
07th - 70.90 kms (44.08 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanfair-yng-Nghornwy, Cemlyn, Llanfechell, Rhosgoch, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*09th - 84.0 kms (52.2 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Capel Coch, Mynydd Bodafon, Lligwy Beach, Marian-glas, Brynteg, Llangefni, home.
*13th - 84 kms (52.19 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*20th - 54.62 kms (33.94 miles) - 1 point*
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Ty Croes, Aberffraw, Llangadwaldr, some meandering through new roads to Bethel, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home
*
Total - 13 points*


----------



## Spinney (21 Mar 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point

*Total: 3 points*
(Well on track for a truly abysmal total point score!)


----------



## Jon George (22 Mar 2018)

*22nd March*
Ipswich - Claydon - Coddenham - Gosback - Hemingstone - Claydon - Rushmere - Ipswich - Westerfield - Rushmere - Ipswich
52.67km
*1 Point
Total 10 points*


----------



## dickyknees (23 Mar 2018)

*January 
22nd ~ 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30th ~ 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01st - 83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19th ~ 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21st ~ 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23rd ~ 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*March 
07th - 70.90 kms (44.08 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanfair-yng-Nghornwy, Cemlyn, Llanfechell, Rhosgoch, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*09th - 84.0 kms (52.2 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Capel Coch, Mynydd Bodafon, Lligwy Beach, Marian-glas, Brynteg, Llangefni, home.
*13th - 84 kms (52.19 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*20th - 54.62 kms (33.94 miles) - 1 point*
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Ty Croes, Aberffraw, Llangadwaldr, some meandering through new roads to Bethel, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*23rd - 50.88 (31.62 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Bodedern, Bodffordd, Rhostrewfa, return down the A5 through Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 14 points*


----------



## Domus (23 Mar 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
Running total 8 points


----------



## Slick (23 Mar 2018)

I took my bike up to Aberdeen with me and had a great time on this path. http://www.deesideway.org

My favourite point of the year so far going from Duthie Park near the centre of Aberdeen to Banchory. I wish I did more but if the weather holds out I may get the second leg done next week. Can't praise this run highly enough if you have never done it and you find yourself in the real North East. 

*January  1 point.

February  3 points

March  1 point (*so far*) *


----------



## iandg (24 Mar 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3) 200km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*
Total 13points *


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2018)

Mar 5th 41.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth ,Barwell ,Kirby Mallory ,Ratby ,Anstey
Mar 10th 32.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50 km loop
Mar 24th 32.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50 km loop again
Mar 26th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby, Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 20
Points in all challenges 41


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Mar 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points

*10th March 2018
64.82 km* - (_York-Leeds-York Sportive_): Murton, Fulford, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Fulford, Murton -* 1 point*

*24th March 2018
52.45 miles* - Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points* 

Challenge points: *9 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## aferris2 (24 Mar 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
2018 running total 4 points


----------



## Domus (24 Mar 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points

Running total 10 points


----------



## Eribiste (25 Mar 2018)

For one reason or another it's been awkward for me to get out on the bike. Still, managed to have a go today to see if the wheels still go round and clocked up 53 klicks.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1470380694


----------



## Bazzer (25 Mar 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points

March 
4th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 54 kms
25th Culcheth, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, G;azebrook, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, home 64 kms
Running total 10 points


----------



## The Bystander (25 Mar 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
7th *51.3km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
16th *54.4km* Walgrave, Old, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, Walgrave, Old, home
21st *53.5km* Walgrave, Old, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Hannington, Orlingbury, home
25th *50.1km* Walgrave, Old, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Old, Walgrave, home

10 points


----------



## steverob (25 Mar 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*10th March: 54.31 miles *- A mildly hilly trip into the southern half of the Chilterns, made a bit more difficult by constant drizzle making the road surfaces rather slippery. Adding on a few miles at the end also increased my Eddington score - https://www.strava.com/activities/1446089958 - 2 points
*25th March: 65.59 miles* - A fairly flat (for Aylesbury Vale anyway) ride out to Bicester, then brushed by the outskirts of Oxford before getting yet another increase in my Eddington number - https://www.strava.com/activities/1471171813 - 3 points

*Total so far: 17 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Mar 2018)

*March 25*

Hugglescote, Ellistown, Bagworth, Newbold Heath, Market Bosworth, Cadeby, Kirkby Mallory, Earl Shilton, Potters Marston, Croft, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Barwell, Stapleton, Dadlington, Stoke Golding, Sutton Cheney, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Congerstone, Shackerstone, Heather, Ibstock, Ellistown, Hugglescote.

52.6mi/ 84.65km *2 points

*


----------



## Jon George (25 Mar 2018)

*25th March*
Ipswich - Claydon - Coddenham - Stonham Aspal - Mickfield -Thorndon - Debenham - Framsden - Witnesham - Westerfield - Ipswich 
64.66km
*1 Point
Total 11 points*


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides

Running Total: 6 point


----------



## lane (26 Mar 2018)

25/3/18 Derby to Barrow on Soar via Kegworth 64km


----------



## kipster (26 Mar 2018)

Quick update:
10th March - Oakley, Bramley, Mortimer, Tadley, Hannington, Oakley - 66km - 1 Point
14th March Alcudia, Atra, Ermita de Beltum, Arta, Alcudia - 68km - 1 Point
15th March Alcudia, Sa Pobla, Selva, Lluc, Sa Calobra, Lluc, Polenca, Alcudia - 120km - 3 Points
16th March Port Andratx, Deja, Soller, Puig Major, Lluc, Polenca, Alcudia - 137km - 3 Points
17th March Alcudia, Mal Pas, Port Polenca, Alcudia, Muro, Alcudia - 69km - 1 Point
18th March Alcudia, Arta, Alcudia - 56km - 1 Point
25th March Oakley, Axford, Alresford, Axford, Oakley - 51km - 1 Point

Running total : 26 points


----------



## fatjel (26 Mar 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177


----------



## dickyknees (26 Mar 2018)

*January 
22nd ~ 53.41 kms - 1 point*
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5.
*30th ~ 62.90 kms - 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*February
01st - 83.3 kms (51.77 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, Menai Bridge and return following the outward route.
*19th ~ 52.28 kms (32.49 miles) - 1 point. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor to Conwy and return following the NCR 5. Nice bimble ride with two companions.
*21st ~ 73 kms (45.41 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, home
*23rd ~ 56.03 kms (34.82 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*March 
07th - 70.90 kms (44.08 miles) - 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanfair-yng-Nghornwy, Cemlyn, Llanfechell, Rhosgoch, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*09th - 84.0 kms (52.2 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Capel Coch, Mynydd Bodafon, Lligwy Beach, Marian-glas, Brynteg, Llangefni, home.
*13th - 84 kms (52.19 miles) - 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*20th - 54.62 kms (33.94 miles) - 1 point*
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Ty Croes, Aberffraw, Llangadwaldr, some meandering through new roads to Bethel, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*23rd - 50.88 kms (31.62 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Bodedern, Bodffordd, Rhostrewfa, return down the A5 through Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*26th - 86.16 kms (53.54 miles) - 2 points.*
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, ChurchBay, Llanrhddlad, Elim, Trefor X roads, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Total - 16 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Mar 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

February
11th. 55km. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point.
17th. 68km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Barrow-upon-Humber, Deepdale, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
24th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [First 50km ride on a Tandem!!]. 1 point.
25th. 68km. Leading a Caistor Cycling Club social ride. as per our route of 17th Feb above. *with Stig. 1point.

March
16th. 53km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. [on Tandem]. 1 point.
23rd. 53km. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishopbridge, Kingerby, Osgodby, Walesby, Tealby, Caistor. [Tandem ride] 1 point.
25th. 63km. CCC Social ride. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Scawby, Melcot G.C, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.

Running points total : 13.
Stig's points total : 4.


----------



## Slick (26 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> I took my bike up to Aberdeen with me and had a great time on this path. http://www.deesideway.org
> 
> My favourite point of the year so far going from Duthie Park near the centre of Aberdeen to Banchory. I wish I did more but if the weather holds out I may get the second leg done next week. Can't praise this run highly enough if you have never done it and you find yourself in the real North East.
> 
> ...



Another hard earned point tonight. I'll put the report in your ride today.

Total 6 points.


----------



## Slick (27 Mar 2018)

Another email from the reliving guys, I may have forgotten how thus works.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1474156473


----------



## Jon George (29 Mar 2018)

*29th March*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Woodbridge - Melton - Tunstall - Butley - Melton - Woodbridge - Martlesham - Bealings - Ipswich
54.73km
*1 Point
Total 12 points*


----------



## Domus (29 Mar 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 11points


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2018)

Mar 5th 41.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth ,Barwell ,Kirby Mallory ,Ratby ,Anstey
Mar 10th 32.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50 km loop
Mar 24th 32.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50 km loop again
Mar 26th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby, Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
Mar 29th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Woodhouse ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
Mar 30th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Bagworth ,Ulverscoft ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 43


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Mar 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236


----------



## Elysian_Roads (29 Mar 2018)

14-01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km

4-03-18 - 54.5 km. Marin MTB. A problem with the Garmin watch meant this recorded as three separate sessions, losing the overall average speed and the elevation gain. Maybe a job for another day...

Route was Cox Green to Windsor, through Holyport, then off for a bimble through the Great Park, back through Old Windsor, Datchet, Windsor, then home via Holyport and Touchen End.

Total points so far 6 in this challenge.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Mar 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points

March 
4th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 54 kms
25th Culcheth, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, G;azebrook, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, home 64 kms
30th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft and home 56 kms
Running total 11 points


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points

*10th March 2018
64.82 km* - (_York-Leeds-York Sportive_): Murton, Fulford, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Fulford, Murton -* 1 point*

*24th March 2018
52.45 miles* - Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points*

*30th March 2018
57.00 km* - Thorner, Bramham, Tadcaster, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Scarthingwell, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Challenge points: *10 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## iandg (30 Mar 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 2 00km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*Total 14 Points*


----------



## Spinney (30 Mar 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*Total: 4 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Mar 2018)

30 March - 58 km - 1 point

Kiveton - Hardwick Hall and return

Running total: 3 points


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Mar 2018)

D'oh, just realised that I've posted my March rides in the chatzone - sorry!


----------



## Osprey (30 Mar 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Total points. 19


----------



## the stupid one (30 Mar 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km
January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.
February 22nd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Mickle Trafford-Picton-Stoak-Canal to Ellesmere Port-Eastham-Willaston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.

March 30th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Irby-Heswall-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Shotwick Village -Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 63ish km

5 points.


----------



## gavgav (31 Mar 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 3 Points


----------



## Bazzer (1 Apr 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points

April
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 50.5 kms 1 point

Running total 12 points


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Apr 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points

*1st April 2018 
50.69 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total: *11 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steverob (1 Apr 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*1st April: 50.27 miles* - First climb of Aston Hill this year, finding some new roads in and out of Chesham, and then just constantly re-routing to make sure I got to 50 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1483882578 - 2 points

*Total so far: 19 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (2 Apr 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

February
11th. 55km. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point.
17th. 68km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Barrow-upon-Humber, Deepdale, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
24th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [First 50km ride on a Tandem!!]. 1 point.
25th. 68km. Leading a Caistor Cycling Club social ride. as per our route of 17th Feb above. *with Stig. 1point.

March
16th. 53km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. [on Tandem]. 1 point.
23rd. 53km. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishopbridge, Kingerby, Osgodby, Walesby, Tealby, Caistor. [Tandem ride] 1 point.
25th. 63km. CCC Social ride. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Scawby, Melcot G.C, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
30th. 53km. Route as per 16th march. [on tandem]. 1 point.

Running points total : 14.
Stig's points total : 4.


----------



## slow scot (2 Apr 2018)

7th March; 51 kms.
Deeside Line Mill Inn Durris hills Park Bridge Flora's. Cairnie roundabout. Blacktop
8th March; 51 kms
Blacktop. Garlogie. Flora's. Drum. Duthie Park.
9th March; 72 kms
Leggart Terrace. Tollahill. Crathes. Hirn. Drum. Deeside line
14th March; 54 kms.
Deeside Line. Flora's. Drum. Deeside Line
19th March; 60 kms.
Deeside Line. Drum. Flora's. Park Bridge. South Deeside. Mill Inn. Duthie Park.
20th March; 50 kms.
Deeside Line. Drum. Park Bridge. Duthie Park.
22nd March; 61 kms.
Deeside Line. Mill Inn. Durris hills. Crashes. Hirn. Garlogie. Blacktop.
24th March; 81kms. Two points.
Deeside Line. Drum. Hill of Brathens. Banchory. South Deeside hills. Duthie Park and city centre.
25th March; 75 kms.
As 24th March less Duthie Park.
26th March; 51kms.
Deeside Line. Drum. Flora's. Echt. Dunecht Estate. Loch of Skene. Blacktop.
31st March; 53kms.
North Deeside Rd. Jackieshillock. Flora's. Drum. Duthie Park. Cults. North Deeside.

April 1st; 72 kms.
Deeside Line. Drum. Hirn. Hill of Brathens. Banchory. Return by same route.

Total points; 23


----------



## Sbudge (3 Apr 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)


----------



## Jon George (3 Apr 2018)

*3rd April*
Ipswich - Claydon - Barham - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich - Bucklesham - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich
56.86km
*1 Point
Total 13 points*


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point

Running total 12 points


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. SDwinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.


Total Points
Half Centuries: 11
Metric Centuries: 9


----------



## The Bystander (5 Apr 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April:
5th *52.4km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home

11 points


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Apr 2018)

January: 2 points
February: 4 points
March: 3 points

5 April: Saltcoats-kilwinning-benslie-springside-dundonald-loans-irvine-saltcoats. 50k, 1 point
7 April: Saltcoats kilwinning-stewarton-kilmoaurs, and home via the Toffee Coo.... 51k, 1 point
8 April: Saltcoats-largs and back and a bit... 51k, 1 point
14 April: Saltcoats - stewarton- neilston windfarm. 64k, 1 point
15 April: saltcoats-stewarton-Newton Mearns-Barrhead-Paisley, train home. 53k, 1 point
21 April: saltcoats-benslie-kilmaurs-kilmarnock-hurlford-galston and back by a similar route. Then an extra bit to make it up to 50m. 81k, 2 points.
28 April: saltcoats, stewarton, mearnskirk, Glasgow, train home. 60k
29 April: saltcoats-Largs and back, 50k


Total: 18 points


----------



## dickyknees (5 Apr 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April
5th - 57.14 kms (35.51 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, home.
*Total - 17 points. *


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2018)

Apr 7th 35.42 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop in reverse this time

Points in this challenge 23
Points in all challenges 51


----------



## steverob (7 Apr 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*1st April: 50.27 miles* - First climb of Aston Hill this year, finding some new roads in and out of Chesham, and then just constantly re-routing to make sure I got to 50 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1483882578 - 2 points
*7th April: 62.42 miles* - Dressed for forecasted wet weather, only for it to turn out sunny and warm; had to ditch extra layers after a few miles! Did a few short, sharp climbs in and around Whipsnade and south Luton - https://www.strava.com/activities/1494617403 - 3 points

*Total so far: 22 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Apr 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points

*1st April 2018 
50.69 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th April 2018
75.08 miles* (120.89km) - York, Upper Helmsley, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Fangfoss, Bolton, Pocklington, Millington, Huggate, North Dalton, Tibthorpe, Wetwang, Sledmere, Duggleby, North Grimston, Birdsall, Leavening, Burythorpe, Kennythorpe, Eddlethorpe, Kirkham Abbey, Crambe, Bossall, Sand Hutton, Warthill, Holtby, York - *3 points*

Running total: *14 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## al3xsh (7 Apr 2018)

March was a much better month for riding - despite some snow. Managed to even get 50 miles in on Good Friday!

March - 52.4
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17mi
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## Saluki (8 Apr 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together

Running Total: 7 point


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

26th February Denmark 61km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595

12th March Foggy Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143

7th April Denmark 102km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143

13 points


----------



## dickyknees (8 Apr 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April
5th - 57.14 kms (35.51 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, home.
*8th - 54.13 kms (33.64 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 

*Total - 18 points.*


----------



## lane (8 Apr 2018)

March 1 ride

April:

8/4/18 52.4km Shardlow, Sawley, Long Eaton
14/4/18 50.8km. East Leake
23/4/18 75.4km Derby, Kegworth, Beacon Hill, Barrow upon Soar, Kegworth, Derby


----------



## iandg (9 Apr 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 2 00km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*
Total 16 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Apr 2018)

January
6th. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 Point.
13th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby,
S.Kelsey, Moortown Caistor. 1 Point
19th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Wootton, ncn1 to Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Owmby, North Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point
20th. 55km. Caistor, Walesby, Market Rasen, Faldingworth, W.Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1 point.
27th. 50km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Out and back with a bit extra round Caistor to bring up the 50km. 1Point.
28th. 61km. Caistor, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. 1 Point *with Stig.

February
11th. 55km. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-Next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point.
17th. 68km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Barrow-upon-Humber, Deepdale, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
24th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [First 50km ride on a Tandem!!]. 1 point.
25th. 68km. Leading a Caistor Cycling Club social ride. as per our route of 17th Feb above. *with Stig. 1point.

March
16th. 53km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. [on Tandem]. 1 point.
23rd. 53km. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishopbridge, Kingerby, Osgodby, Walesby, Tealby, Caistor. [Tandem ride] 1 point.
25th. 63km. CCC Social ride. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Scawby, Melcot G.C, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 1 point * with Stig.
30th. 53km. Route as per 16th march. [on tandem]. 1 point.

April
6th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [on Tandem] 1 point.
7th. 50.91miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Bonby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Roxby, Appleby, Wressle, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 2points.

Running points total : 17.
Stig's points total : 6.


----------



## Jon George (10 Apr 2018)

*10th April*
Ipswich - Claydon - Coddenham - Gosbeck - Hemingstone - Claydon - Henley - Westerfield - Rushmere - Ipswich
50.05km
*1 Point
Total 14 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2018)

*




12 April*

Hugglescote, Ellistown, Ibstock, Heather, Normanton le Heath, Packington, Farm Town, Coleorton, Griffydam, Osgathorpe, Belton, Long Whatton, Hathern, Zouch, Sutton Bonington, Kegworth, Sawley Marina, Cavendish Bridge, Shardlow, Aston on Trent, Weston on Trent, Swarkestone

34.3mi/55.2km 1 point 

Check out Pea Soup with a side of Dolman and Wright.... on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1504531754


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Apr 2018)

5/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1490699468 51.8km A windy ride in Flanders, some comments in the Chatzone.

9/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1498681613 51.8km Timperley to Lymm and return via the TPT.

12/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1503891099 52.3km Via Dunham Park to Arley then a bit of the TPT.

19 points to date.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Apr 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April
5th - 57.14 kms (35.51 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, home.
*8th - 54.13 kms (33.64 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*13th - 53.94 kms (33.52 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, down the A5 to Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Bodedern, Valley, home. 

*Total - 19 points.*


----------



## iandg (13 Apr 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 2 00km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*17 Points*


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Apr 2018)

14-01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km

14-04-18 - 58.74km. Marin MTB, 14.7 average mph 329m elevation gain. Home, Bourne End, loop to Holtspur, back to Bourne End, Henley, Warren Row, and home.

Added:
15-05-18 - 51.61km. Triban, 15.3 average mph. 243m elevation gain. Sunday Morning Social to Henley then via Twyford and a finish in Windsor.

Total points so far 8 in this challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2018)

Apr 7th 35.42 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop in reverse this time
Apr 14th 50.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 26
Points in all challenges 53


----------



## Domus (14 Apr 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 13 points


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

Running Total - 4 Points


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Apr 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points

*1st April 2018 
50.69 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th April 2018
75.08 miles* (120.89km) - York, Upper Helmsley, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Fangfoss, Bolton, Pocklington, Millington, Huggate, North Dalton, Tibthorpe, Wetwang, Sledmere, Duggleby, North Grimston, Birdsall, Leavening, Burythorpe, Kennythorpe, Eddlethorpe, Kirkham Abbey, Crambe, Bossall, Sand Hutton, Warthill, Holtby, York - *3 points

14th April 2018
66.6km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Chapel Hill, Clap Gate, Sicklinghall, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total: *15 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## aferris2 (14 Apr 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
2018 running total 7 points


----------



## Bazzer (14 Apr 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points

April
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 50.5 kms 1 point
14th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50kms 1 point
(Recovering from back injury and first ride in 5 days)

Running total 13 points


----------



## the stupid one (14 Apr 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km
January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.
February 22nd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Mickle Trafford-Picton-Stoak-Canal to Ellesmere Port-Eastham-Willaston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Irby-Heswall-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Shotwick Village-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 63ish km

April 14th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Landican Lane-Bebington-Clatterbridge-Willaston-Ledsham-Woodbank Lane-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 66 km

6 points.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 5.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 13.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 14th Apr ride): 18.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Apr 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points

April
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 50.5 kms 1 point
14th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50kms 1 point
(Recovering from back injury and first ride in 5 days)
15th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow HIll, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 50.6 kms 1 point

Running total 14 points


----------



## iandg (15 Apr 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 2 00km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*15th *(62.1) Pentland Road - Breascleit - Carloway - Pentland Road https://www.strava.com/activities/1509374211 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point

*18 Points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Apr 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551


----------



## Jon George (15 Apr 2018)

*15th April*
Ipswich - Tuddenham - Clopton - Boulge - Bredfield - Melton - Woodbridge - Martlesham - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Ipswich
50.69km
*1 Point
Total 15 points*


----------



## Eribiste (15 Apr 2018)

Managed to get off my idle backside for a change and actually go for a bit of a ride today, clocking up 90 kms or so.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1510364381


----------



## steverob (15 Apr 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*1st April: 50.27 miles* - First climb of Aston Hill this year, finding some new roads in and out of Chesham, and then just constantly re-routing to make sure I got to 50 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1483882578 - 2 points
*7th April: 62.42 miles* - Dressed for forecasted wet weather, only for it to turn out sunny and warm; had to ditch extra layers after a few miles! Did a few short, sharp climbs in and around Whipsnade and south Luton - https://www.strava.com/activities/1494617403 - 3 points
*15th April: 36.55 miles* - Took the train to Wolverton to do some riding around South Northamptonshire - surprised at how undulating the terrain was. Punctured just a few hundred metres from MK station on return, meaning couldn't push on for an imperial half century - https://www.strava.com/activities/1510190389 - 1 point

*Total so far: 23 points*


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2018)

Apr 7th 35.42 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop in reverse this time
Apr 14th 50.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey 
Apr 16th 70.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Odestone ,Overseal ,Thorpe Constantine ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 29
Points in all challenges 56


----------



## Rob and Alison (16 Apr 2018)

January : Us 6 rides, 6 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
February : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 2 rides, 2 points.
March : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.

April
6th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [on Tandem] 1 point.
7th. 50.91miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Bonby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Roxby, Appleby, Wressle, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 2points.
14th. 51.91miles. Caistor, Moortown, Gypsy Lane, Osgodby, Middle Rasen, Bustlingthorpe, Freisthorpe, Wickenby, Snarford, Spridlington, Owmby-by-Spital, Glentham, Bishop Norton, Snitterby, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Searby, Owmby, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
15th. 59km. CCC ride to Uncle Henry's. Caistor, Moortown, Kingerby, Bishoppbridge, Willoughton, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1point.

Running points total : 20.
Stig's points total : 8.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Apr 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

26th February Denmark 61km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595

12th March Foggy Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143

7th April Denmark 102km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143

15th April Denmark 51km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408

14 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Apr 2018)

*18 April*

Hugglescote, Ravenstone, Coleorton, Newbold, Lount, Staunton Harold, Pistern Hill, Smisby, Boundary, Blackfordby, Moira, Hicks Lodge, Willesley, Donisthorpe, Measham, Snarestone, Little Twycross, Bilstone, Congerstone, Shackerstone, Heather, Ibstock, Donington le Heath, Hugglescote

33.5 mi/ 53.91km 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1516452789
Check out Shorts on! (Viewer discretion advised) on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1516452789


----------



## Elysian_Roads (18 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> View attachment 404914
> 
> 
> *18 April*
> ...


 Usually the placenames don't mean a great deal, but was struck by Moira and Heather cropping up in the middle of this ride report........ Darent follow this on relive.......


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Usually the placenames don't mean a great deal, but was struck by Moira and Heather cropping up in the middle of this ride report........ Darent follow this on relive.......



Haha! Heather’s quite pretty, Moira.....not so much!!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (18 Apr 2018)

All seems a bit fishy to me.....


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> View attachment 404924
> 
> 
> All seems a bit fishy to me.....



Haha, that is class!!


----------



## iandg (19 Apr 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 200km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*15th *(62.1) Pentland Road - Breascleit - Carloway - Pentland Road https://www.strava.com/activities/1509374211 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*16th *(304.8) 300km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1512797782 Genesis Equilibrium 7 points

*25 Points*


----------



## The Bystander (19 Apr 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points

April:
5th *52.4km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home
19th *53.1km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haslebech, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home

12 points


----------



## StuartG (20 Apr 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point

Total 15 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2018)

*20 April
*
Hugglescote, Ravenstone, Swannington, Peggs Green, Griffydam, Cloud Trail, Tonge, Wilson, Melbourne, Swarkestone, Weston on Trent, Aston on Trent, Shardlow, Sawley Marina, Kegworth, Sutton Bonington, Zouch, Hathern, Long Whatton, Diseworth, Belton, Gracedieu, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Hugglescote

39.3 mi/63.25km* 1 point
*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1520402157

https://www.relive.cc/view/1520402157


----------



## the stupid one (20 Apr 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km
January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.
February 22nd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Mickle Trafford-Picton-Stoak-Canal to Ellesmere Port-Eastham-Willaston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Irby-Heswall-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Shotwick Village-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 63ish km
April 14th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Landican Lane-Bebington-Clatterbridge-Willaston-Ledsham-Woodbank Lane-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 66 km

April 20th: Home-Hoylake King’s Gap-New Brighton-Seacombe Ferry-back again-“Only 17 km more for a fifty. Hmmm . . . ”-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Heswall-back again. 50.3 km

7 points.


----------



## Slick (21 Apr 2018)

Slick said:


> Another hard earned point tonight. I'll put the report in your ride today.
> 
> Total 6 points.


My cycling routine has been something of a disappointment thus far. As is usual, there's lots of different reasons and now I'm about to fly out for two weeks holiday and unlikely to add more points this month unless I hire something. I did manage a 50K on Sunday but it was just a glorified commute ride as I did stop at work but for no longer than an extended cafe stop. (although if anyone asks, I was there for some time.) I know this has been discussed, but I don't think it goes against the ethos of the challenge as if it weren't for this challenge I would have just taken the car. 






There seems to be a number of cyclists using the flat section around Houston to Inchinnan as i met more bikes than cars which is always nice and the sun was shining for the first time in a long time.

*Just 7 points* so far. Hoping May will be the start of bigger things.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2018)

Slick said:


> My cycling routine has been something of a disappointment thus far. As is usual, there's lots of different reasons and now I'm about to fly out for two weeks holiday and unlikely to add more points this month unless I hire something. I did manage a 50K on Sunday but it was just a glorified commute ride as I did stop at work but for no longer than an extended cafe stop. (although if anyone asks, I was there for some time.) I know this has been discussed, but I don't think it goes against the ethos of the challenge as if it weren't for this challenge I would have just taken the car.
> 
> View attachment 405236
> 
> ...



Anything’s better than nothing. You’re out there, doing what you can when you can. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Slick (21 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Anything’s better than nothing. You’re out there, doing what you can when you can. Keep up the good work!


Nice, thanks.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (21 Apr 2018)

01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km

14-04-18 - 58.74km
15-04-18 - 51.61km.
21-04-18 - 52.85km. Average 16.4mph. Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green, Holyport, White Waltham, Warren Row, Twyford, then a circular route around Holyport to get up the distance. A different ride than expected! Will add the ride report later!

Total points so far 9 in this challenge.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Apr 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
2018 running total 9 points


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points

*1st April 2018 
50.69 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th April 2018
75.08 miles* (120.89km) - York, Upper Helmsley, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Fangfoss, Bolton, Pocklington, Millington, Huggate, North Dalton, Tibthorpe, Wetwang, Sledmere, Duggleby, North Grimston, Birdsall, Leavening, Burythorpe, Kennythorpe, Eddlethorpe, Kirkham Abbey, Crambe, Bossall, Sand Hutton, Warthill, Holtby, York - *3 points

14th April 2018
66.6km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Chapel Hill, Clap Gate, Sicklinghall, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*21st April 2018
56.48km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *16 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Spinney (21 Apr 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*Total: 5 points*


----------



## Saluki (21 Apr 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points

Running Total: 9 point


----------



## Bazzer (21 Apr 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points

April
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 50.5 kms 1 point
14th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50kms 1 point
(Recovering from back injury and first ride in 5 days)
15th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow HIll, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 50.6 kms 1 point
21st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58.4 kms 1 point
(Sore back from physio, but weirdly average speed up)

Running total 15 points


----------



## Eribiste (22 Apr 2018)

Another nice Sunday ride, up and over the Malverns with a bit of sunshine and a gentle wind. Shorts on at last!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1523869813/segments/38049194992


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Apr 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079
Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points

*1st April 2018 
50.69 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th April 2018
75.08 miles* (120.89km) - York, Upper Helmsley, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Fangfoss, Bolton, Pocklington, Millington, Huggate, North Dalton, Tibthorpe, Wetwang, Sledmere, Duggleby, North Grimston, Birdsall, Leavening, Burythorpe, Kennythorpe, Eddlethorpe, Kirkham Abbey, Crambe, Bossall, Sand Hutton, Warthill, Holtby, York - *3 points

14th April 2018
66.6km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Chapel Hill, Clap Gate, Sicklinghall, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*21st April 2018
56.48km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*22nd April 2018
54.6 miles* (87.87km) - Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points*

Running total: *18 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Rob and Alison (22 Apr 2018)

January : Us 6 rides, 6 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
February : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 2 rides, 2 points.
March : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.

April
6th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [on Tandem] 1 point.
7th. 50.91miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Bonby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Roxby, Appleby, Wressle, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 2points.
14th. 51.91miles. Caistor, Moortown, Gypsy Lane, Osgodby, Middle Rasen, Bustlingthorpe, Freisthorpe, Wickenby, Snarford, Spridlington, Owmby-by-Spital, Glentham, Bishop Norton, Snitterby, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Searby, Owmby, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
15th. 59km. CCC ride to Uncle Henry's. Caistor, Moortown, Kingerby, Bishoppbridge, Willoughton, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1point.
21st. 69.4miles. CCC ride to Tillbridge tastery. Caistor, Whitegate hill, High St.,Walesby, Market Rasen, Linwood, Faldingworth, Cold Hanworth, Brattleby, Sturton-by-Stow, Saxilby, North Carlton, Welton, Faldingworth, Market Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. (first metric century this year!) 3 points.

Running points total : 23.
Stig's points total : 8.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2018)

Apr 7th 35.42 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop in reverse this time
Apr 14th 50.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey 
Apr 16th 70.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Odestone ,Overseal ,Thorpe Constantine ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Apr 22nd 102 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Beeby ,Nice pie cafe, Wymeswold ,Normanton, Belton ,Whitwick ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 33
Points in all challenges 60


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Apr 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Apr 2018)

*26 April*

Swarkestone, Weston on Trent, Aston on Trent, Shardlow, Cavendish Bridge, Sawley Marina, Kegworth, Sutton Bonington, Zouch, Long Whatton, Diseworth, East Midlands Airport, Isley Walton, Kings Newton, Melbourne, Ticknall, Milton, Repton, Willington, Swarkestone.

37mi/ 59.55km* 1 point
*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1533224983

https://www.relive.cc/view/1533224983


----------



## kipster (26 Apr 2018)

1st April - 70km - 1 Point - Oakley, Bucklebury, Overton, Popham, Oakley 
7th April - 50.90 miles - 2 Points - Oakley, Whitchurch, Stoke, Conholt, Hurstbourne Tarrant, St Mary Bourne, Oakley
14th April 56.8 miles - 2 points - Oakley, Bentley, Steep, Axford, Oakley
21st April - 63.5 miles (102km) - 3 Points - Oakley, Hungerford, Ramsbury, The Bourne Valley, Oakley
22nd April - 64km - 1 Point - Oakley, Andover, Hurstbourne Tarrant, Oakley 
26th April - 54 km - 1 Point - Oakley, Old Basing, Bramley, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Oakley

Running Total : 36 Points


----------



## Bazzer (26 Apr 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points

April
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 50.5 kms 1 point
14th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50kms 1 point
(Recovering from back injury and first ride in 5 days)
15th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow HIll, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 50.6 kms 1 point
21st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58.4 kms 1 point
(Sore back from physio, but weirdly average speed up)
22nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55.4 kms 1 point

Running total 16 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2018)

28/4 

Up early to beat rain to Clumber Park and back - 54 km

Running total: 4 points


----------



## dickyknees (28 Apr 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April
5th - 57.14 kms (35.51 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, home.
*8th - 54.13 kms (33.64 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*13th - 53.94 kms (33.52 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, down the A5 to Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Bodedern, Valley, home. 
*28th - 56.76 kms (35.27 miles) - 1 point. *
Llanfair PG, across Pont Britannia, LonLas Menai, Caernarfon, Lon Eifion to Penygroes and return to Llanfair PG over Pont Grog y Borth (Menai Suspension Bridge)

*Total - 20 points.*


----------



## Osprey (28 Apr 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

Total points. 24


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 7.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 13.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 28th Apr ride): 20.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## steverob (28 Apr 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*1st April: 50.27 miles* - First climb of Aston Hill this year, finding some new roads in and out of Chesham, and then just constantly re-routing to make sure I got to 50 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1483882578 - 2 points
*7th April: 62.42 miles* - Dressed for forecasted wet weather, only for it to turn out sunny and warm; had to ditch extra layers after a few miles! Did a few short, sharp climbs in and around Whipsnade and south Luton - https://www.strava.com/activities/1494617403 - 3 points
*15th April: 36.55 miles* - Took the train to Wolverton to do some riding around South Northamptonshire - surprised at how undulating the terrain was. Punctured just a few hundred metres from MK station on return, meaning couldn't push on for an imperial half century - https://www.strava.com/activities/1510190389 - 1 point
*28th April: 50.23 miles* - Half century on holiday in Orlando! Hired a road bike from TheRideXperience and did the biggest hill in otherwise flat Central Florida. About half the route was on roads, half on bike paths - https://www.strava.com/activities/1537075445 - 2 points

*Total so far: 25 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points

*1st April 2018 
50.69 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th April 2018
75.08 miles* (120.89km) - York, Upper Helmsley, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Fangfoss, Bolton, Pocklington, Millington, Huggate, North Dalton, Tibthorpe, Wetwang, Sledmere, Duggleby, North Grimston, Birdsall, Leavening, Burythorpe, Kennythorpe, Eddlethorpe, Kirkham Abbey, Crambe, Bossall, Sand Hutton, Warthill, Holtby, York - *3 points

14th April 2018
66.6km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Chapel Hill, Clap Gate, Sicklinghall, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*21st April 2018
56.48km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*22nd April 2018
54.6 miles* (87.87km) - Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points*

*29th April 2018
54.36 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

Running total: *19 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Apr 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079
Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351


----------



## fatjel (29 Apr 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745


----------



## Domus (29 Apr 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point

Running total 17 points


----------



## Bazzer (29 Apr 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points

April
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 50.5 kms 1 point
14th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50kms 1 point
(Recovering from back injury and first ride in 5 days)
15th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow HIll, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 50.6 kms 1 point
21st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58.4 kms 1 point
(Sore back from physio, but weirdly average speed up)
22nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55.4 kms 1 point
29th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 1 point
(Planned on a 50 miler, but discovered poorly dressed for the cold north westerly, so original plans abandoned).

Running total 17 points


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2018)

Apr 7th 35.42 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop in reverse this time
Apr 14th 50.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey 
Apr 16th 70.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Odestone ,Overseal ,Thorpe Constantine ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Apr 22nd 102 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Beeby ,Nice pie cafe, Wymeswold ,Normanton, Belton ,Whitwick ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
Apr 29th 65.1 miles 3 points
Etape Loch Ness Inverness to Inverness around the Loch

Points in this challenge 36
Points in all challenges 63


----------



## tallliman (29 Apr 2018)

January (5 points)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332
6th January 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615
14th January 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1356745017

February (8 points)
4th February 31.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1391014265 https://www.strava.com/activities/1391475145
11th February 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402473383
17th February 69.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403
24th February 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1423546625
25th February 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1425302751

March (8 points)
4th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1435904642
11th March 114.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828
16th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1456197255
30th March: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1479741625

April (9 points)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
29th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1538972871

Total 30 points


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Apr 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

26th February Denmark 61km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595

12th March Foggy Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143

7th April Denmark 102km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143

15th April Denmark 51km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408

28th April Denmark 56km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031

15 points


----------



## Ice2911 (30 Apr 2018)

Slightly different 50km for me this time all XC on my MTB. Going to try and do the 50 challenge all off road this year.
Jan 5th 40 miles Marriott way
Feb 3rd
Filthiest ride yet 53-11 MTB to Whitwell 33 miles
March 10th
Another filthy ride with one off to Reepham along Marriots way and back
40 miles
Very hot ride and lumpy inGran Canaria along the coast. 32 miles


----------



## iandg (1 May 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 200km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*15th *(62.1) Pentland Road - Breascleit - Carloway - Pentland Road https://www.strava.com/activities/1509374211 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*16th *(304.8) 300km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1512797782 Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*25th *(53.5km) Club Ride (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1531507140 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*29th *(72.5km) Carloway - Callanish - Crossbost loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1538328117 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*
27 Points*


----------



## cosmicbike (1 May 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May 2017:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km*


----------



## The Bystander (1 May 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points

May
1st *57.5km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxendon, Sibbertoft, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home

13 points


----------



## slow scot (1 May 2018)

APRIL

5th. (56 kms). Westhill, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht, Loch of Skene, Blacktop, Cults, Deeside Line, Duthie Park.
6th. (52 kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
7th (83 kms). Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Feughside, Banchory, Brathens, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
9 th. (54 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Drumoak, Durris Hills, Mill Inn.
11th (58 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line, Duthie Park.
12th (54 kms). Reverse of 11th April, minus Duthie Park.
14th. (83 kms). Same as 7th April. The Banchory loop.
15th (50 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Drumoak, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
19th. (50 kms). Same as 15th.
20th. (77kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Hirn, Banchory, Finzean, Birse, Ballater.
21st. (77kms). Back to Aberdeen by same route.
23rd. (50kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Drumoak, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
26th. (50kms). Reverse of 23rd.
29th. (80.5kms). Clockwise Banchory loop via Durris hills, Garrol Hill, Brathens, Hirn, Drum, and Deeside Line.

Total points to date; 40.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 May 2018)

I got my ride for May in early, but first rides in April I've not listed yet.

14/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1508047479 52.2km Over Peover & Peover Heath.
17/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1513538136 60.6km Ashley, Arley, Grappenhall, Lymm
20/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1519896716 57.8km Up Artists lane & return via airport.
23/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1526593102 51.7km Airport, Warford, Mobberley.
26/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1532602536 52.3km Alderley Edge, Row of Trees.
28/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/1536920773 55.4km Rostherne, Gt Budworth, Frandly, Little Leigh.

May.
1/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1542571990 53.4km Up Artists Lane to the Wizard and return.

26 points to date.


----------



## lane (2 May 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides

May 1st, 53km, Derby, Swarkestone Lock, Findern, Derby
May 6th, 51km, Rural lanes west of Derby
May 19th, 81km. Beacon Hill Country Park


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop

Points in this challenge 37
Points in all challenges 64


----------



## dickyknees (3 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley. 

*Total - 21 points.*


----------



## Domus (3 May 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point

Running total 18 points


----------



## Jon George (4 May 2018)

*4th May*
Ipswich - Claydon - Codenham - Crowfield - Gosbeck - Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich
53.43km
*1 Point
Total 16 points*


----------



## al3xsh (4 May 2018)

Late to the party for April ... but with a May update too! Didn't quite make 50 miles in April - too many other demands on my time!

May (4th) - 62.8 miles
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Longnor - <Lost > - Tissington - Chesterfield

April - 41.4 miles
Chesterfield - Stanage Edge - Bamford - Bradwell - Chesterfield

March - 52.4 miles
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17 miles
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## dickyknees (5 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley. 
*May 5th - 101.45 kms (63.04 miles) - 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 24 points.*


----------



## bruce1530 (5 May 2018)

January: 2 points
February: 4 points
March: 3 points
April: 9 points

5 May: Saltcoats-Largs and back, 51k
6 May: Saltcoats-Prestwock-Troon-Saltcoats 59k
12 May: Saltcoats-kilmarnock-craigie-dundonald-irvine 69k
19 May: Saltcoats-Lochwinnoch-quarriers-Johnstone (by roundabout route) 71k
26 May: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Barrmill-Howwood-Johnstone. 53k
27 May: Saltcoats-kilwinning-Stewarton-Moscow-Galston-kilmarnock-Saltcoats. 82k


Total: 25 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2018)

May done.

*5 May*

Hugglescote, Ravenstone, Swannington, Peggs Green, Griffydam, Belton, Whitwick, Oaks in Charnwood, Charley, Newtown Linford, Field Head, Markfield, Thornton, Bagworth, Battram, Ellistown, Hugglescote

32.1mi/51.66km *1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/1550690851

*


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points

*5th May 2018
65.69 miles *(105.71km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston, Hutton Wandesley, Angram, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

Running total: *22 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 5 Points


----------



## Ice2911 (5 May 2018)

Slightly different 50km for me this time all XC on my MTB. Going to try and do the 50 challenge all off road this year.
Jan 5th 40 miles Marriott way
Feb 3rd
Filthiest ride yet 53-11 MTB to Whitwell 33 miles
March 10th
Another filthy ride with one off to Reepham along Marriots way and back
40 miles
Very hot ride and lumpy inGran Canaria along the coast. 32 miles

5th May determined not to be the last this month. Good to be riding in short sleeves and shorts again. 33 mile mtb ride to Whitwell and back from Thorpe St Andrew.


----------



## Saluki (5 May 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point

Running Total: 10 point. Double figures, woo hoo.


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 38
Points in all challenges 69


----------



## Domus (5 May 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 19 points


----------



## the stupid one (5 May 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km
January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.
February 22nd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Mickle Trafford-Picton-Stoak-Canal to Ellesmere Port-Eastham-Willaston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Irby-Heswall-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Shotwick Village-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 63ish km
April 14th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Landican Lane-Bebington-Clatterbridge-Willaston-Ledsham-Woodbank Lane-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 66 km
April 20th: Home-Hoylake King’s Gap-New Brighton-Seacombe Ferry-back again-“Only 17 km more for a fifty. Hmmm . . . ”-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Heswall-back again. 50.3 km

May 5th: Home-West Kirby-Greasby-Irby-Landican Lane-Brimstage-Thornton Hough-Willaston-Hooton Station-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home-round the block a few times-Home. 50.12 km

8 points.


----------



## Katherine (5 May 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. SDwinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
2 Points

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th April *43 miles. 2 points. Culcheth, High Legh, Gt.Budworth, High Legh, Dunha, Urmston, Eccles.
*29th April *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Kearsley, Prestwich, Swinton.
7 Points

*May
4th May *33 miles. 1 point. Astley, Haydock, Stone Cross, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.



Total Points
Half Centuries: 16
Metric Centuries: 18


----------



## The Bystander (6 May 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points

May
1st *57.5km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxendon, Sibbertoft, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
6th *52.5km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Old, home

14 points


----------



## Saluki (6 May 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point 

Running Total: 11 point. Double figures, woo hoo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 May 2018)

6 May - Kiveton to Chesterfield 52.14 km (32.3 miles)

May Total: 1 point
Running total: 5 points


----------



## steveindenmark (6 May 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695

5th January Denmark 66km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739

12th January Denmark 55km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077

27th January Denmark 50.06km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit

1st February Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611

18th February. Denmark 51.9km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619

19th February Denmark 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283

21st February Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157

26th February Denmark 61km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595

12th March Foggy Denmark 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143

7th April Denmark 102km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143

15th April Denmark 51km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408

28th April Denmark 56km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031

5th May Denmark 85km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823


16 points


----------



## Osprey (6 May 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477

Total points. 25


----------



## Bazzer (7 May 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points

May
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, then shortcut along the wonderfully named Clamhunger Lane back to Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 56kms 1 point

Running total 18 points


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 7th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Six hills ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,High ,Cossington ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 39
Points in all challenges 70


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

Running Total - 6 Points


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points

*5th May 2018
65.69 miles *(105.71km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston, Hutton Wandesley, Angram, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*7th May 2018
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *23 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
2018 running total 12 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (7 May 2018)

January : Us 6 rides, 6 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
February : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 2 rides, 2 points.
March : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.

April
6th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [on Tandem] 1 point.
7th. 50.91miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Bonby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Roxby, Appleby, Wressle, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 2points.
14th. 51.91miles. Caistor, Moortown, Gypsy Lane, Osgodby, Middle Rasen, Bustlingthorpe, Freisthorpe, Wickenby, Snarford, Spridlington, Owmby-by-Spital, Glentham, Bishop Norton, Snitterby, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Searby, Owmby, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
15th. 59km. CCC ride to Uncle Henry's. Caistor, Moortown, Kingerby, Bishoppbridge, Willoughton, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1point.
21st. 69.4miles. CCC ride to Tillbridge tastery. Caistor, Whitegate hill, High St.,Walesby, Market Rasen, Linwood, Faldingworth, Cold Hanworth, Brattleby, Sturton-by-Stow, Saxilby, North Carlton, Welton, Faldingworth, Market Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. (first metric century this year!) 3 points.
27th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Caistor. [Tandem] 1 point.

May
6th. 58km. Caistor, Searby, Sommerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.

Running points total : 25.
Stig's points total : 9.


----------



## the stupid one (7 May 2018)

January 14th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Hawarden Bridge-back again! 52.9 km
January 26th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake. 60 km.
February 22nd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Mickle Trafford-Picton-Stoak-Canal to Ellesmere Port-Eastham-Willaston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Irby-Heswall-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Shotwick Village-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 63ish km
April 14th: Home-Meols-Saughall Massie-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Landican Lane-Bebington-Clatterbridge-Willaston-Ledsham-Woodbank Lane-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 66 km
April 20th: Home-Hoylake King’s Gap-New Brighton-Seacombe Ferry-back again-“Only 17 km more for a fifty. Hmmm . . . ”-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Heswall-back again. 50.3 km
May 5th: Home-West Kirby-Greasby-Irby-Landican Lane-Brimstage-Thornton Hough-Willaston-Hooton Station-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home-round the block a few times-Home. 50.12 km

May 7th: Home-West Kirby-Greasby-Irby-Landican Lane-Storeton-Brimstage-Thornton Hough-Willaston-Ledsham-Woodbank Lane-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Coniston Road-Chester Zoo-Chorlton Lane-Rake Lane-Station Road-Grove Road-Coalpit Lane-Saughall-Lodge Lane-Woodbank Road-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 91.5 km. 56.8 miles. 2 points.

Total: 10 points


----------



## fatjel (8 May 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745

May 5th 122km ish Brockenhurst --Lymington - Round the Isle of Wight -lymington -Brockenhurst https://www.strava.com/activities/1551647670


----------



## StuartG (8 May 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 17 points


----------



## Sbudge (9 May 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 May 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614


----------



## slow scot (9 May 2018)

May.
3rd (59kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Crathes, Hirn, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
4th. (53kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
6th. (73kms). Reverse Banchory loop; Blacktop, Garlogie, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, bridge of Feugh, Denhead farm hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
7th. (55kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop, Countesswells.

Total points to 7th May; 44 points


----------



## The Bystander (9 May 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points

May
1st *57.5km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxendon, Sibbertoft, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
6th *52.5km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Old, home
9th *84.6km* Walgrave, Brixworth, Sywell, Gt.Harrowden, Finedon, Gt.Addington, Ringstead, Thrapston, Warkton, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home

16 points


----------



## Saluki (9 May 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point
09/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1560868532 Whitwell, Themelthorpe Loop, Aylsham, A140 to Stratton Strawless, Felthorpe, Freelands Corner, Whitwell, Reepham, Whitwell. 50km. 1 more point.

Running Total: 12 point. woo hoo.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 May 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695
5th January Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739
12th January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077
27th January Denmark 50.06km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit
1st February Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611
18th February. Denmark 51.9km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619
19th February Denmark 58km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283
21st February Denmark 52km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157
26th February Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595
12th March Foggy Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143
7th April Denmark 102km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143
15th April Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408
28th April Denmark 56km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031
5th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823
*10th May Denmark 71km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1560390134
17 points


----------



## dickyknees (10 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. *
*April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley. 
*May 10th - 68.25 kms (42.41 miles) - 1 windy point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*
Total - 22 points.*


----------



## Sbudge (11 May 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 7th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Six hills ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,High ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 12th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey, Groby ,Ratby, Botchenson ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 40
Points in all challenges 74


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
> Standard St Bernards 50km loop
> May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
> Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
> ...



How did you find the roads between bosworth and odstone?


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points

*5th May 2018
65.69 miles *(105.71km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston, Hutton Wandesley, Angram, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*7th May 2018
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*12th May 2018
61.55 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Cattall, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total: *24 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Elysian_Roads (13 May 2018)

01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km

14-04-18 - 58.74km
15-04-18 - 51.61km.
21-04-18 - 52.85km.
13-05-18 - 55.18km. Average 17.1 mph. Elevation gain 228m Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Sonning, Twyford, Cox Green.

Total points so far 10 in this challenge.


----------



## Eribiste (13 May 2018)

Here's today's effort, 50 miles on the British Heart Foundation's Cotswold Ride. Some climbs where I had to pedal a _lot,_ but you get to the top of the Cotswolds and enjoy the views_. _Really nice weather for it too, a pleasure to be out on the bike again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1569588757


----------



## steverob (13 May 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 40.83 miles* - Another Florida holiday ride. Stayed on the flatter terrain this time; just as hot as previous ride, but a lot windier, which made it feel more comfortable, but kept the average speed down too - https://www.strava.com/activities/1551503033 - 1 point

*Total so far: 26 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 May 2018)

*13 May*
Tour of the Peak 2018- Medium Route

62.14mi/100 km *3 points*

Check out Tour of the Peak 2018 on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1569648749

https://www.strava.com/activities/1569648749


----------



## steveindenmark (14 May 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695
5th January Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739
12th January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077
27th January Denmark 50.06km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit
1st February Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611
18th February. Denmark 51.9km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619
19th February Denmark 58km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283
21st February Denmark 52km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157
26th February Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595
12th March Foggy Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143
7th April Denmark 102km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143
15th April Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408
28th April Denmark 56km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031
5th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823
10th May Denmark 71km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1560390134
*13th May Denmark 72km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1568502072

18 points


----------



## Fiona R (14 May 2018)

*January 2018 7pts
Sun 14th* 75km 820m A ride of two halves Home Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Blagdon-Wrington-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nasty Naish Hill-Home *1pt
Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton Audax Bristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton *3pts
Sun 28th* 100km 656m Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
February 2pts
Sun 4th *53km 424m Clevedon and a brownie for Belmont Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Belmont-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Sun 18th* 56km 462m Shirley's at Severn Beach Home-Belmont-Pill-Avonmouth Bridge-Easter Compton-Severn Beach-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
March 3pts
Sat10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch *3pts
April 10pts
Sun 8th* 61km 729m Belmont Repeats Portishead and Clevedon Home-2.5xBelmont repeats-Pill-Portishead-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 15th* 81km 970m Chew Valley Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Pensford-Stanton Drew-Blagdon-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *2pts
Tues 17th* 58km 428m Bristol-Bath Railway Path Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bitton-Saltford-Keynsham and back *1pt
Sun 22nd* 104km 845m Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *3pts
Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham *3pts
May 6pts
Sat May 5th *56km 1350m Welsh Lamb Chops mtb Dolgellau-Cader Idris-Llanegryn-Llwyngwril-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau *1pt
Sat May 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston *3pts
Sun May 13th *80km 960m BHF Cotswold 50 mile Prestbury-Cheltenham-Temple Guiting-Snowshill-Winchcombe-Alderton-Gotherington-Prestbury *2pts

Running total 28pts*


----------



## Spinney (14 May 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*Total: 6 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (16 May 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695
5th January Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739
12th January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077
27th January Denmark 50.06km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit
1st February Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611
18th February. Denmark 51.9km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619
19th February Denmark 58km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283
21st February Denmark 52km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157
26th February Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595
12th March Foggy Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143
7th April Denmark 102km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143
15th April Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408
28th April Denmark 56km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031
5th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823
10th May Denmark 71km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1560390134
13th May Denmark 72km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1568502072
*15th May 60th Birthday ride Denmark 66km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573435390

19 points


----------



## the stupid one (16 May 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles. 

May 16th: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake until Bromborough Pool-Port Sunlight-Bebington-Clatterbridge-Benty Heath Lane (Willaston)-Hooton Station-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 63.9 km. 1 point.

Total: 11 points


----------



## Bazzer (16 May 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points

May
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, then shortcut along the wonderfully named Clamhunger Lane back to Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 56kms 1 point
13th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55.3 kms 1 point
( A quick nip out before jobs at Mum's)
Running total 19 points


----------



## steveindenmark (17 May 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695
5th January Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739
12th January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077
27th January Denmark 50.06km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit
1st February Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611
18th February. Denmark 51.9km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619
19th February Denmark 58km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283
21st February Denmark 52km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157
26th February Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595
12th March Foggy Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143
7th April Denmark 102km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143
15th April Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408
28th April Denmark 56km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031
5th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823
10th May Denmark 71km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1560390134
13th May Denmark 72km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1568502072
15th May 60th Birthday ride Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573435390
*16th May Denmark 53km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1575923756

20 points


----------



## scotjimland (17 May 2018)

15th May 53.1 km .. 1 point. Coffee Run : Alderton, Butley, Orford, Tunstall, Melton, Alderton 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573392298


----------



## Jon George (17 May 2018)

*15th May*
Ipswich - Claydon - Barham - Coddenham - Crowfield - Gosbeck - Coddenham - Hemingstone - Barham - Claydon - Ipswich
54.8km
*1 Point
Total 17 points*


----------



## Mistyscot (17 May 2018)

15 May 52.9 km, My first half Century, Alderton, Butley, Orford, Tunstall, Melton, Alderton
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573422578


----------



## scotjimland (17 May 2018)

6th May 53km 1 point Forest and Orford : Alderton, Butley, Orford, Tunstall, Melton, Alderton

https://www.strava.com/activities/1553259515

15th May 53.1 km .. 1 point. Coffee Run : Alderton, Butley, Orford, Tunstall, Melton, Alderton 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573392298

total 2 points


----------



## Domus (17 May 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point

Running total 20 points


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point. 

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 10.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 16.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 17th May ride): 26.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Sbudge (18 May 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc


----------



## The Bystander (18 May 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points

May
1st *57.5km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxendon, Sibbertoft, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
6th *52.5km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Old, home
9th *84.6km* Walgrave, Brixworth, Sywell, Gt.Harrowden, Finedon, Gt.Addington, Ringstead, Thrapston, Warkton, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home
18th *53.1km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home

17 points


----------



## Jon George (18 May 2018)

*18th May*
Ipswich – Bealings – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Melton – Bromeswell – Tunstall – Sudbourne – Butley – Melton – Woodbridge – Martlesham – Bealings – Ipswich
59.88km
*1 Point
Total 18 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 May 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley.
*May 10th - 68.25 kms (42.41 miles) - 1 windy point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 18th - 80.74 kms (50.12 miles) - 2 points. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor following NCR 5 to Conwy, Deganwy, Penrhyn Side, Llandudno, Great Orme, Deganwy, Conwy and return to Port Penrhyn.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-5248732

*Total - 24 points.*


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points

*5th May 2018
65.69 miles *(105.71km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston, Hutton Wandesley, Angram, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*7th May 2018
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*12th May 2018
61.55 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Cattall, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*19th May 2018
51.72 miles* - Red Hall, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points*

Running total: *26 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 7th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Six hills ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,High ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 12th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey, Groby ,Ratby, Botchenson ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey
May 19th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Cabeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 76


----------



## Saluki (19 May 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point
09/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1560868532 Whitwell, Themelthorpe Loop, Aylsham, A140 to Stratton Strawless, Felthorpe, Freelands Corner, Whitwell, Reepham, Whitwell. 50km. 1 more point.
19/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1582124396 Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle and some villages inbetween. 1 point

Running Total: 13 point. woo hoo.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2018)

3rd January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695
5th January Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739
12th January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077
27th January Denmark 50.06km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit
1st February Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611
18th February. Denmark 51.9km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619
19th February Denmark 58km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283
21st February Denmark 52km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157
26th February Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595
12th March Foggy Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143
7th April Denmark 102km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143
15th April Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408
28th April Denmark 56km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031
5th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823
10th May Denmark 71km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1560390134
13th May Denmark 72km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1568502072
15th May 60th Birthday ride Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573435390
16th May Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1575923756
*19th May Denmark 85km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1581655658
22 points


----------



## steverob (19 May 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 40.83 miles* - Another Florida holiday ride. Stayed on the flatter terrain this time; just as hot as previous ride, but a lot windier, which made it feel more comfortable, but kept the average speed down too - https://www.strava.com/activities/1551503033 - 1 point
*19th May: 63.41 miles* - My bike in for a service, but never fear, @Sbudge to the rescue with the loan of his! Gentle tour of Dunstable Downs, Hemel, Chesham and the Chilterns, only slightly disrupted by two long sections of loose chippings on the road - https://www.strava.com/activities/1581902469 - 3 points

*Total so far: 29 points*


----------



## Eribiste (20 May 2018)

Another one for May, well you can't waste a nice Sunday morning can you?

https://www.strava.com/activities/1583346529


----------



## Jon George (20 May 2018)

*20th May*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton (and various Lost Lanes) – Trmleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Ipswich
51.31km
*1 Point
Total 19 points*


----------



## The Bystander (20 May 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points

May
1st *57.5km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxendon, Sibbertoft, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
6th *52.5km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Old, home
9th *84.6km* Walgrave, Brixworth, Sywell, Gt.Harrowden, Finedon, Gt.Addington, Ringstead, Thrapston, Warkton, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home
18th *53.1km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
20th *54.8km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Arthingworth, Brampton Valley Way, Hanging Houghton, Scaldwell, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home

18 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (20 May 2018)

January : Us 6 rides, 6 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
February : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 2 rides, 2 points.
March : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.

April
6th. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Caenby, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. [on Tandem] 1 point.
7th. 50.91miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Bonby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Roxby, Appleby, Wressle, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 2points.
14th. 51.91miles. Caistor, Moortown, Gypsy Lane, Osgodby, Middle Rasen, Bustlingthorpe, Freisthorpe, Wickenby, Snarford, Spridlington, Owmby-by-Spital, Glentham, Bishop Norton, Snitterby, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Searby, Owmby, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
15th. 59km. CCC ride to Uncle Henry's. Caistor, Moortown, Kingerby, Bishoppbridge, Willoughton, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. 1point.
21st. 69.4miles. CCC ride to Tillbridge tastery. Caistor, Whitegate hill, High St.,Walesby, Market Rasen, Linwood, Faldingworth, Cold Hanworth, Brattleby, Sturton-by-Stow, Saxilby, North Carlton, Welton, Faldingworth, Market Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor. (first metric century this year!) 3 points.
27th. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Caistor. [Tandem] 1 point.

May
6th. 58km. Caistor, Searby, Sommerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
11th. 51miles. Caistor, Searby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Alkborough, W.Halton, Winterton, Horkstow Bridge, Bonby, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
13th. 59km. CCC ride to The Willows Glentham. 1 point.
19th. 71km. CCC ride to Deepdale. *with Stig. 1 point.

Running points total : 29.
Stig's points total : 12.


----------



## Domus (20 May 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point

Running total 21 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 7th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Six hills ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,High ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Groby ,Ratby, Botchenson ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey
May 19th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Cabeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
May 20th 128.4 mile 5 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Langham ,Corby Glen ,Tattersall ,Bardney ,Lincoln train home 

Points in this challenge 47
Points in all challenges 81


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2018)

*20 May *

CC Forum ride to Lincoln. Too many places to list.

112.9mi/181.69km *4 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/1584577118


*


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 May 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point
09/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1560868532 Whitwell, Themelthorpe Loop, Aylsham, A140 to Stratton Strawless, Felthorpe, Freelands Corner, Whitwell, Reepham, Whitwell. 50km. 1 more point.
19/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1582124396 Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle and some villages inbetween. 1 point
20/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1584586980 Horncastle - Revesby - Stickford - Horncastle via Mareham. 1 point

Running Total: 14 point. woo hoo.


----------



## Fiona R (21 May 2018)

*January 2018 7pts
Sun 14th* 75km 820m A ride of two halves Home Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Blagdon-Wrington-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nasty Naish Hill-Home *1pt
Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton Audax Bristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton *3pts
Sun 28th* 100km 656m Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
February 2pts
Sun 4th *53km 424m Clevedon and a brownie for Belmont Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Belmont-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Sun 18th* 56km 462m Shirley's at Severn Beach Home-Belmont-Pill-Avonmouth Bridge-Easter Compton-Severn Beach-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
March 3pts
Sat10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch *3pts
April 10pts
Sun 8th* 61km 729m Belmont Repeats Portishead and Clevedon Home-2.5xBelmont repeats-Pill-Portishead-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 15th* 81km 970m Chew Valley Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Pensford-Stanton Drew-Blagdon-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *2pts
Tues 17th* 58km 428m Bristol-Bath Railway Path Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bitton-Saltford-Keynsham and back *1pt
Sun 22nd* 104km 845m Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *3pts
Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham *3pts
May 8pts
Sat May 5th *56km 1350m Welsh Lamb Chops mtb Dolgellau-Cader Idris-Llanegryn-Llwyngwril-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau *1pt
Sat May 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston *3pts
Sun May 13th *80km 960m BHF Cotswold 50 mile Prestbury-Cheltenham-Temple Guiting-Snowshill-Winchcombe-Alderton-Gotherington-Prestbury *2pts
Sun May 20th *90km 982m BCG Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Shipham-Charterhouse-Chew Stoke-Nempnett Thrubwell-Wrington-Yatton-Backwell-Home *2pts

Running total 30pts*


----------



## Jon George (22 May 2018)

*22nd May*
Ipswich – Claydon – Coddenham – Crowfield – Gosbeck – Helmingham – Ashbocking – Hemingstone – Claydon - Ipswich
55.01km
*1 Point
Total 20 points*


----------



## dickyknees (22 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley.
*May 4th - 101.38 kms (63.03 miles) - 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, South Stack, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Borthwen, Church Bay, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Felin Llynon, Trefor x roads, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*May 10th - 68.25 kms (42.41 miles) - 1 windy point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 18th - 80.74 kms (50.12 miles) - 2 points. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor following NCR 5 to Conwy, Deganwy, Penrhyn Side, Llandudno, Great Orme, Deganwy, Conwy and return to Port Penrhyn.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-5248732
*May 22nd - 54.83 kms (34.07 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Trefdraeth, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Total - 28 points. *


----------



## kapelmuur (23 May 2018)

The advent of better weather and my apparent recovery from last November's accident have resulted in more regular rides this month, so I'll list the qualifying ones so far to save some work at the end of the month.

3/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1546762239. Pickmere training loop. 57.5km
5/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551210169. Trans Pennine trail to Grappenhall and return by road.  52.5km 
7/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1555440871. 'Slow and Easy' (a pub near Northwich). My 1st Imperial half this year. 81.3km.
10/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1561809259. Reverse Pickmere training loop. 52.0km.
12/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1567346561. Toft, Goostrey, Plumley. 59.3km.
15/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1573257163. Dunham, Comberbatch, Antrobus. 63.3km.
17/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1573257163. Lach Dennis out & back. 55.1km.

Points to date = 34.


----------



## Slick (23 May 2018)

Apologies for once again needing a nudge. I did this ride on Saturday but for some reason I thought the month was about 60 days long.

I picked up a new jeep today for work but before the dealer would accept my old van as a trade in, he wanted it up on the ramp to check it over which meant dropping off the van and waiting for at least a couple of hours which would have been really boring as it's in a part of town that's pretty industrial and not much happening. Mrs Slick and I decided we would take our bikes for a wee nosey around and see if we could find a good spot for a picnic. 

We didn't get off to the best start if I'm honest as when we got there Mrs Slick realised she forgot the control panel of her bike which meant there would be no drive. I was less than chuffed but no real option but go back home to get it which was almost an hour there and back. We were both pretty quiet as we started out looking for the cycle path heading for Dumbarton but the bike seems to solve everything as we were soon laughing about it. 

The ride itself was perfect although NCN7 does look as if it goes through bandit country at times, it does get nicer and nicer the further you go. I always enjoy it when we get to Clydebank as you follow the water from that point and it's obviously a lot more interesting than the usual city backdrop. We only got as far as Bowling when Mrs Slick decided to visit one of her favourite shops at the moment which are built into the old railway bridge. Now the proud owner of 2 new paintings that would need collecting later, we headed back but as we were enjoying the great weather we decided to take the fork to stay on the canal which would either take us to Falkirk or Port Dundas in the town. Almost immediately regretted that decision as Mrs Slick chain came off at the front which shouldn't really have been an issue until I realised I had forgotten my usual tool kit and the chain was behind quite a large chain guard. Fortunately, there was quite a large pull out section on the guard who h was just enough to allow me to get it back on. 

You do get to see all walks of life in only a few short miles and there's usually quite a number of clues to tell you if your close to Maryhill or Bearsden but tbats probably just tbe same anywhere. We did eventually come across a nice spot for a picnic which I think looked lime a recently closed down pub on the water who left a number of picnic benches. 

After that it was a nice sedate pace to Speirs Wharf where we had another cafe stop when the garage phoned and spoiled all the fun as the car was ready for pick up. We left the canal as soon as we could and tried to pick our way back to South Street through Kelvinside then Broomhill. I think Mrs Slick enjoyed her wee mini tour of some of the nicer old town houses of Glasgow as much as anything, so we'll need to organise another city tour again soon. 

For me, it was just another good day on the bike, which is hard to beat. 64K, although it was very very flat. 
I feel as if I'm getting further and further behind with my mileage but I'm now commuting 3 or 4 times a week on the bike which means I'm getting there slowly. 
A pitiful *8 points* so far. 

Finally, a picture of Mrs Slick wiring into a toasty and eyeing up my cream cake. 
View attachment 410702


----------



## kipster (23 May 2018)

@13 rider thanks for the nudge

28th April - Oakley, Woolhampton, Hermitage, Brimpton, Kingsclere, Oakley - 69km - 1 point
10th May - Oakley, Tadley, Grazeley, Bramley, Oakley - 57km - 1 Point
12th May - Oakley, Bramley, Arborfield, Twyford, Warren Row, Wargrave, Beech Hill, Oakley 102km - 3 Points
13th May - Oakley, Tadley Woodys Café Bucklebury, Tadley, Oakley - 53km - 1 Point
19th May - Oakley, Whitchurch, Hurtbourne Tarrant, Burbage, Pewsey, Upavon, Andover, Oakley - 111km - 3 Points
20th May - Whitchurch Primary Pedal Charity ride - Many hills- 103km - 3 Points

Update total = 12 Points
Running total = 48 points​


----------



## the stupid one (23 May 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles. 
May 16th: 63.9 km. 

May 23rd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Estate-Chester Greenway-Coniston Road-Chester Zoo-Chorlton Lane-Rake Lane-Station Road-Grove Road-Coalpit Lane-Saughall-Lodge Lane-Woodbank Road-Welsh Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 80.5 km, 50 miles. 2 points

Total: 13 points


----------



## Bazzer (23 May 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points

May
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, then shortcut along the wonderfully named Clamhunger Lane back to Mere, Bucklow HIll, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 56kms 1 point
13th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55.3 kms 1 point
23rd Clear my head after crap work day ride.
Risley, Culcheth,Croft, Culcheth, Cadishead (exploring a cycle path) *, Warburton, Lymm, Appleton, Latchford, Paddington, Woolston, Fernhead, Croft, home 53.1 kms 1 point

* First noticed a few weeks ago, but the part explored seemed to consist of a footpath, with parts of the surface covered with uncompacted 40-50 mm limestone and very unpleasant on a road bike..
Running total 20 points


----------



## StuartG (24 May 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point

Total 18 points


----------



## dickyknees (24 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley.
*May 4th - 101.38 kms (63.03 miles) - 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, South Stack, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Borthwen, Church Bay, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Felin Llynon, Trefor x roads, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*May 10th - 68.25 kms (42.41 miles) - 1 windy point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 18th - 80.74 kms (50.12 miles) - 2 points. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor following NCR 5 to Conwy, Deganwy, Penrhyn Side, Llandudno, Great Orme, Deganwy, Conwy and return to Port Penrhyn.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-5248732
*May 22nd - 54.83 kms (34.07 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Trefdraeth, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 24th - 63.21 kms (39.28 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, South Stack, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*
Total - 29 points.*


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 May 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 7th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Six hills ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,High ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Groby ,Ratby, Botchenson ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey
May 19th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Cabeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
May 20th 128.4 mile 5 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Langham ,Corby Glen ,Tattersall ,Bardney ,Lincoln train home 
May 26th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 48
Points in all challenges 82


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points

*5th May 2018
65.69 miles *(105.71km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston, Hutton Wandesley, Angram, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*7th May 2018
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*12th May 2018
61.55 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Cattall, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*19th May 2018
51.72 miles* - Red Hall, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points

26th May 2018
56.47 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *27 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2018)

rd January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1339023470/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1514995695
5th January Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1341904739
12th January Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1351846077
27th January Denmark 50.06km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1377753342/edit
1st February Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1386350611
18th February. Denmark 51.9km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1413833619
19th February Denmark 58km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1415614283
21st February Denmark 52km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1418891157
26th February Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1427094595
12th March Foggy Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1449445143
7th April Denmark 102km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494804143
15th April Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510039408
28th April Denmark 56km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536415031
5th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1551569823
10th May Denmark 71km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1560390134
13th May Denmark 72km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1568502072
15th May 60th Birthday ride Denmark 66km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573435390
16th May Denmark 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1575923756
19th May Denmark 85km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1581655658
*25th May Denmark 75km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1595038484

24 points


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2018)

24 points carried on.

*27th May Denmark 61km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079

25 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 May 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051


----------



## 13 rider (28 May 2018)

May 3rd 32.2 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
May 5th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 7th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Six hills ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,High ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Groby ,Ratby, Botchenson ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey
May 19th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Cabeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
May 20th 128.4 mile 5 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Langham ,Corby Glen ,Tattersall ,Bardney ,Lincoln train home 
May 26th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey 
May 28th 32 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Ragdale ,Thrussington ,Roughly ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 49
Points in all challenges 83


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points

*5th May 2018
65.69 miles *(105.71km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston, Hutton Wandesley, Angram, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*7th May 2018
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*12th May 2018
61.55 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Cattall, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*19th May 2018
51.72 miles* - Red Hall, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points

26th May 2018
56.47 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*28th May 2018
56.80 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Wike, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total: *28 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steverob (28 May 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 40.83 miles* - Another Florida holiday ride. Stayed on the flatter terrain this time; just as hot as previous ride, but a lot windier, which made it feel more comfortable, but kept the average speed down too - https://www.strava.com/activities/1551503033 - 1 point
*19th May: 63.41 miles* - My bike in for a service, but never fear, @Sbudge to the rescue with the loan of his! Gentle tour of Dunstable Downs, Hemel, Chesham and the Chilterns, only slightly disrupted by two long sections of loose chippings on the road - https://www.strava.com/activities/1581902469 - 3 points
*28th May: 31.54 miles* - Still without my bike, so went into London and hired a bike at the Lee Valley VeloPark road circuit again; enough to keep my legs turning with ToC just 6 days away - https://www.strava.com/activities/1601353222 - 1 point

*Total so far: 30 points*


----------



## Domus (28 May 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point

Running total 23 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 May 2018)

01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km

14-04-18 - 58.74km
15-04-18 - 51.61km.
21-04-18 - 52.85km.
13-05-18 - 55.18km
28-05-18 - 51.51km. Average 17.4 mph. Elevation gain 209m Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green, Twyford, Binfield, Warfield, Maiden's Green, Touchen End, Shurlock Row, Cox Green.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 May 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
*28th May Denmark 55km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046

26 points


----------



## Sbudge (29 May 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover


----------



## dickyknees (29 May 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May
May 3rd - 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley.
*May 4th - 101.38 kms (63.03 miles) - 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, South Stack, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Borthwen, Church Bay, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Felin Llynon, Trefor x roads, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 10th - 68.25 kms (42.41 miles) - 1 windy point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 18th - 80.74 kms (50.12 miles) - 2 points. *
Port Penrhyn, Bangor following NCR 5 to Conwy, Deganwy, Penrhyn Side, Llandudno, Great Orme, Deganwy, Conwy and return to Port Penrhyn.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-5248732
*May 22nd - 54.83 kms (34.07 miles) - 1 point. *
Home down the A5 to Llangefni, Lon Las Cefni to Trefdraeth, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 24th - 63.21 kms (39.28 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, South Stack, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llandduesant, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*May 29th - 56.02 kms (34.81 miles) - 1 point. Windy. *
Home, Valley, Llanfugail, Llanddeusant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*
Total - 30 points. *


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 May 2018)

*29 May*

31.6mi/50.86km *1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/1604252870*


----------



## iandg (30 May 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 200km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*15th *(62.1) Pentland Road - Breascleit - Carloway - Pentland Road https://www.strava.com/activities/1509374211 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*16th *(304.8) 300km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1512797782 Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*25th *(53.5km) Club Ride (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1531507140 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*29th *(72.5km) Carloway - Callanish - Crossbost loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1538328117 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*
May 2018

7th *(206.4) Stornoway to Castlebay : https://www.strava.com/activities/1558868994 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559459549 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559459584 (ferry sections removed) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*8th *(304.8) The Hebridean Way : https://www.strava.com/activities/1558870063 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559453807 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559453973 (ferry sections removed) - Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*29th *(94.7) South Lochs loop out and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1604257279 - Genesis Equilibrium 2 points

*41 Points*


----------



## StuartG (1 Jun 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 20 points


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Jun 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points

1 June: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon-Symington-Hansel-Tarbolton-Kilmarnock and home 81k
3 June: Saltcoats-Largs-Saltcoats, 51k
9 June - Saltcoats-Largs-Saltcoats, 51k
10 June - “Ayrshire Explorer” - 102k
17 June: train to Johnstone, pootled around some hilly bits, back towards lochwinnoch, train home. 52k

Total: 33 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jun 2018)

*2 June*

Fradley junction loop

72.2mi/ 116.2km *3 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/1611912127*


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2018)

June 2nd 32.1 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 

Points in this challenge 50
Points in all challenges 84


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points

*2nd June 2018
56.61 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *29 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Osprey (2 Jun 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867

Total points. 32


----------



## Slick (2 Jun 2018)

A very flat 50 miler from Dumbarton to Tarbet via loch Lomond. Hopefully this is the start of better things to come.

*10 points.*


----------



## Domus (2 Jun 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points

Running total 26 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (2 Jun 2018)

January : Us 6 rides, 6 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
February : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 2 rides, 2 points.
March : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
April : Us 6 rides 10 points. Stig 2 rides 4 points.


May
6th. 58km. Caistor, Searby, Sommerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Worlaby, Elsham, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
11th. 51miles. Caistor, Searby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, W.Halton, Alkborough, W.Halton, Winterton, Horkstow Bridge, Bonby, Worlaby, Elsham, Wrawby, Howsham, N.Kelsey, Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
13th. 59km. CCC ride to The Willows Glentham. 1 point.
19th. 71km. CCC ride to Deepdale. *with Stig. 1 point.
26th. 55km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Melton Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.

June
1st. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Kirton in Lindsey, Redbourne, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Caistor. on Tandem 1 point.
2nd. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, West Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Owersby, N. Owersby, Moortown, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.

Running points total : 32.
Stig's points total : 13.


----------



## the stupid one (2 Jun 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.

June 2nd: Wirral Circular Trail, clockwise from Hoylake (slight deviation at Heswall). 62.2 km.

Total: 14 points


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jun 2018)

A nifty fifty before breakfast to start June off on the right footing.

57 klicks out to The Lenches hills and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1613613869/segments/40392468329


----------



## Elysian_Roads (3 Jun 2018)

01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km

14-04-18 - 58.74km
15-04-18 - 51.61km.
21-04-18 - 52.85km.
13-05-18 - 55.18km
28-05-18 - 51.51km. Average 17.4 mph. Elevation gain 209m Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green, Twyford, Binfield, Warfield, Maiden's Green, Touchen End, Shurlock Row, Cox Green.
03-06-18 - 53.17km. Average 16.6 mph Elevation gain 278m Cannondale Synapse. Variation on route above, heading out to Cockpole Green before Twyford, and missing out Shurlock Row on the inbound leg.

Edit: a total of 12 points in this challenge.


----------



## Jon George (3 Jun 2018)

*3rd June*
Ipswich – Claydon – Barham – Needham Market – Blakenham – Claydon – Henley – Westerfield – Tuddenham – Playford – Rushmere – Ipswich
51.03km
(Should have taken more fluids! )
*1 Point
Total 21 points*


----------



## The Bystander (3 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points

June
3rd *81.9km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home

20 points


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point
09/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1560868532 Whitwell, Themelthorpe Loop, Aylsham, A140 to Stratton Strawless, Felthorpe, Freelands Corner, Whitwell, Reepham, Whitwell. 50km. 1 more point.
19/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1582124396 Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle and some villages inbetween. 1 point
20/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1584586980 Horncastle - Revesby - Stickford - Horncastle via Mareham. 1 point
*June*
03/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1614493894 Horncastle-Bardney-Fiskney-Bardney-Woodhall-Kirkby-Horncastle. 
03/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1615294831 Downham, somewhere, Downham. 9.4 miles to make a 50 mile day. 2 points 
Running Total: 16 points. woo hoo.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points

*2nd June 2018
56.61 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*3rd June 2018
53.10 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Roundhay, the ITU World Triathlon Series Leeds 'Standard' bike course (Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Rounday), Fearnville, Seacroft and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 30 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
2018 running total 15 points


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jun 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
28th May Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046
*1st June Denmark 64km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610122524

27 points


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jun 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
28th May Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046
1st June Denmark 64km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610122524
*4th June Denmark 51km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1616019562

28 points


----------



## steverob (4 Jun 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*4th June: 85.04 miles* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus the ride to and from the hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676 - 3 points

*Total so far: 33 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (4 Jun 2018)

I had a good May, but started with 'flu symptoms on 1st June to the extent that I barely had the energy to walk, let alone ride my bike.

So I've no June rides to report yet, but I'll list the remainder of my qualifying May rides.

19/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1582251311. Jodrell Bank circular. I chose to ride during the Royal wedding so I would be back to watch the FA Cup Final. Mistake! The game was dreadful. 81.5km (2 points).

22/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1588367619. Great Warford, Alderley Edge. 52.2km

24/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1592718216. Lach Dennis out & back. 55.4km

26/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1597311172. Rostherne, Acton Bridge, Alderton Boat Lift. 56.4km

29/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1603390638. Alderley Edge, Mottram St Andrew, Nether Alderley. 57.7km

31/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1607664247. Wincham. 51.8km.

Running total = 41 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jun 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I had a good May, but started with 'flu symptoms on 1st June to the extent that I barely had the energy to walk, let alone ride my bike.
> 
> So I've no June rides to report yet, but I'll list the remainder of my qualifying May rides.
> 
> ...


GWS @kapelmuur


----------



## Jon George (5 Jun 2018)

*5th June*
Ipswich – Henley – Hemingstone – Crowfield – Pettaugh – Winston Green – Debenham – and return
52.27km

*1 Point
Total 22 points*


----------



## lane (5 Jun 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides

1st June - Europort Rotterdam to Ede in Netherlands 156km
2nd June - Ede to Breda 121km
3rd June - Breda to Europort Rotterdam 84km
5th June - Lanes west of Derby 51km
19th June - Shardlow, Trent Lock, Long Eaton 53km
23rd June - Langar 115km
24th June - Circuit around Burton on Trent 65km


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point. 
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point. 

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 11.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 21.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 2nd June ride): 32.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
28th May Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046
1st June Denmark 64km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610122524
4th June Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1616019562
*6th June Coast 2 Coast and return 177km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1618334372

32 points


----------



## The Bystander (6 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points

June: 
3rd *81.9km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
6th *67.0km* Little Harrowden, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Horton, Whiston, Grendon, Hardwater Mill, Wilby, Sywell, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home

21 points


----------



## Domus (6 Jun 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point

Running total 27 points


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jun 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home


----------



## Jon George (7 Jun 2018)

*7th June*
Ipswich – Henley – Hemingstone – Crowfield – Pettaugh – Winston Green – Debenham – and return.
52.37km

*1 Point
Total 23 points*


----------



## Slick (7 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> A very flat 50 miler from Dumbarton to Tarbet via loch Lomond. Hopefully this is the start of better things to come.
> 
> *10 points.*


Quite a tough 50k today from home to Largs. I did hope to get another 50 miles in but Mrs Slick was having none of it so we got the train back after sharing the best fish supper I've had since the last time I was in Largs. I couldn't help but think the route we chose could have been better but another point in flaming June means I'm heading in the right direction. 

Full report in your ride today. 

*11 points. *


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
28th May Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046
1st June Denmark 64km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610122524
4th June Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1616019562
6th June Coast 2 Coast and return 177km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1618334372
*7th June Denmark 55km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1623483949

33 points


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km* 

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*


----------



## Katherine (9 Jun 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
2 Points

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th April *43 miles. 2 points. Culcheth, High Legh, Gt.Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*29th April *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Kearsley, Prestwich, Swinton.
7 Points

*May
4th May *33 miles. 1 point. Astley, Haydock, Stone Cross, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.
*20th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*23rd May *34miles. 1 point. A580 path through Astley, Golborne, Haydock to St.Helen's and return.
*27th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Swinton.
*30th May *52 miles. 2 points. Walberswick, Westleton, Leiston, Snape, Tunstall, Snape, Aldeburgh, Aldringham, Leiston, Minsmere, Westlton, Walberswick.
6 points

*June
3rd June *46 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*17th June *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Eccles.


Total Points
Half Centuries: 23
Metric Centuries: 27


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points

*2nd June 2018
56.61 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*3rd June 2018
53.10 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Roundhay, then the _ITU World Triathlon Series Leeds 'Standard' bike course_ (Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Rounday), Fearnville, Seacroft and on to home - *1 point*

*9th June 2018
63.24 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 31 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steverob (9 Jun 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*4th June: 85.04 miles* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus the ride to and from the hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676 - 3 points
*9th June: 70.09 miles* - Rode up into Central Bedfordshire on the lookout for more tiles around the village of Barton-le-Clay. Came back via a small section of the Luton-Dunstable Busway, now that it's been fully paved - https://www.strava.com/activities/1627508227 - 3 points

*Total so far: 36 points*


----------



## bruce1530 (9 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> Quite a tough 50k today from home to Largs.
> *11 points. *


I also was in Largs today.

Left Saltcoats about 9.30, and headed along the coast road towards Largs. Lots of cyclists out and about.

Made good progress, and 21km later I was at the ferry terminal. Headed on through the town and out towards the Brisbane Glen road - for a brief moment I thought about going all the way up to the fishery at Loch Thom - a great run - but sensibility kicked in, and I remembered I’ve got a longer trip planned for tomorrow. So headed on for a few km until the clock read “25”, turned and headed homewards.

Stopped in Largs for a coffee, sat in the sun and watched the world going by for 5 minutes. That 5 minutes quickly turned into half an hour before I headed home. 51k, taking it up to 29 points.


----------



## Slick (9 Jun 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> I also was in Largs today.
> 
> Left Saltcoats about 9.30, and headed along the coast road towards Largs. Lots of cyclists out and about.
> 
> ...


Excellent place to sit and watch the world go by for a while. I love that whole coast line and when things settle at work, I could see a house move down that way.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jun 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.

June 3rd - Lon Las Cymru Day 1 89.3 kms (55.5 miles) - 2 points.



June 4th - Lon Las Cymru Day 2 71.2 kms (44.23 miles) - 1 point.*


*June 5th - Lon Las Cymru Day 3 62.1 kms (38.6 miles) - 1 point.


June 6th - Lon Las Cymru Day 4 69.33 kms (43.08 miles) - 1 point.


June 7th - Lon Las Cymru Day 5 90.78 kms (56.41 miles) - 2 points. *


*
Total - 37 points.*


----------



## Eribiste (10 Jun 2018)

A good ride today for a good cause, 50 miles for the Leukaemia Intensive Chemotherapy fund.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1629523117/segments/40818948786


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2018)

June 2nd 32.1 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 
Sat 10th 125 miles 5 points
Forum ride York to the Humber bridge and back
Sun 11th 75 miles 3 points
York to Market Rason via the Humber bridge 

Points in this challenge 58
Points in all challenges 97


----------



## iandg (10 Jun 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 200km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*15th *(62.1) Pentland Road - Breascleit - Carloway - Pentland Road https://www.strava.com/activities/1509374211 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*16th *(304.8) 300km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1512797782 Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*25th *(53.5km) Club Ride (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1531507140 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*29th *(72.5km) Carloway - Callanish - Crossbost loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1538328117 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*
May 2018

7th *(206.4km) Stornoway to Castlebay : https://www.strava.com/activities/1558868994 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559459549 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559459584 (ferry sections removed) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*8th *(304.8km) The Hebridean Way : https://www.strava.com/activities/1558870063 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559453807 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559453973 (ferry sections removed) - Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*29th *(94.7km) South Lochs loop out and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1604257279 - Genesis Equilibrium 2 points


*June 2018

10th *(54.2km) Stornoway to Carloway and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1628862230 - Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*42 Points*


----------



## Saluki (10 Jun 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point
09/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1560868532 Whitwell, Themelthorpe Loop, Aylsham, A140 to Stratton Strawless, Felthorpe, Freelands Corner, Whitwell, Reepham, Whitwell. 50km. 1 more point.
19/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1582124396 Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle and some villages inbetween. 1 point
20/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1584586980 Horncastle - Revesby - Stickford - Horncastle via Mareham. 1 point
*June*
03/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1614493894 Horncastle-Bardney-Fiskney-Bardney-Woodhall-Kirkby-Horncastle.
03/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1615294831 Downham, somewhere, Downham. 9.4 miles to make a 50 mile day. 2 points 
10/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1630178778 Marriotts to Aylsham and long way back to car as Chap was annoying me.
Running Total: 17 points. woo hoo.


----------



## the stupid one (10 Jun 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.

June 10th: Hoylake-Wirral Circular Trail (clockwise)-Woodside-A41 to Eastham-Eastham Rake-Benty Heath Lane-Raby-Thornton Hough-Brimstage-Storeton-Landican Lane-Irby-Greasby-Newton-Hoylake. 57 km, 1 point.

Total: 15 points


----------



## Jon George (11 Jun 2018)

*11th June*
Ipswich – Rushmere – Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Nacton – Ipswich
53.85km

*1 Point
Total 24 points*


----------



## The Bystander (11 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points

June: 
3rd *81.9km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
6th *67.0km* Little Harrowden, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Horton, Whiston, Grendon, Hardwater Mill, Wilby, Sywell, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
10th *53.3km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
11th *53.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home

23 points


----------



## kapelmuur (11 Jun 2018)

I've still been feeling weedy following the virus, but the weather has been so good I couldn't resist getting my bike out. I compromised with a couple of easy rides, but making sure they were over 50km!

7/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1622754390. 52.3km. Rowlinson's Green. 
9/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1627449946. 51.0km. Davenham

43 points to date.


----------



## Jon George (12 Jun 2018)

*12th June*
Ipswich – Claydon – Coddenham – Cockfield – Pettaugh – Helmingham – Ashbocking – Hemingstone – Henley – Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich – Nacton – Ipswich
64.65km

*1 Point
Total 25 points*


----------



## the stupid one (12 Jun 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.

June 12th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Greenway-Deeside Industrial Park-Ride around a bit-back the same way. 50.1 km, 1 point.

Total: 16 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 Jun 2018)

14-01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km
14-04-18 - 58.74km
15-04-18 - 51.61km.
21-04-18 - 52.85km.
13-05-18 - 55.18km
28-05-18 - 51.51km
03-06-18 - 53.17km
12-06-18 - 52.38km. Average speed 15.4mph. Elevation gain 217m. Triban 500. Cox Green to Windsor via Holyport then back out to Shurlock Row, Binfield, Shurlock Row and then headed home.

A total of 13 points in this challenge.


----------



## The Bystander (15 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points

June: 
3rd *81.9km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
6th *67.0km* Little Harrowden, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Horton, Whiston, Grendon, Hardwater Mill, Wilby, Sywell, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
10th *53.3km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
11th *53.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
15th *52.1km* Harrington, Gt.Oxendon, E.Farndon, Marston Trussell, Sibbertoft, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home

24 points


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2018)

June 2nd 32.1 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 
Sat 10th 125 miles 5 points
Forum ride York to the Humber bridge and back
Sun 11th 75 miles 3 points
York to Market Rason via the Humber bridge 
Sun 17th 33.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 59
Points in all challenges 98


----------



## gavgav (17 Jun 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

Running Total - 7 Points


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jun 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> Quite a tough 50k today from home to Largs. I did hope to get another 50 miles in but Mrs Slick was having none of it so we got the train back after sharing the best fish supper I've had since the last time I was in Largs. I couldn't help but think the route we chose could have been better but another point in flaming June means I'm heading in the right direction.
> 
> Full report in your ride today.
> 
> *11 points. *


A very enjoyable 50 miles today. This was a 3 loch challenge that I had seen on Strava some time ago and have been looking to try it out so when a freind from work suggested it I jumped at the chance. It was only 42 miles but I did an extended stretch down the river Leven before heading home. I'll put a report in your ride today. 

*13 points.* 

I'm not superstitious or anything, but I'll need at least another point soon as nobody likes 13.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> A very enjoyable 50 miles today. This was a 3 loch challenge that I had seen on Strava some time ago and have been looking to try it out so when a freind from work suggested it I jumped at the chance. It was only 42 miles but I did an extended stretch down the river Leven before heading home. I'll put a report in your ride today.
> 
> *13 points.*
> 
> I'm not superstitious or anything, but I'll need at least another point soon as nobody likes 13.


What's wrong 13 ? I happen to ride one hence the handle @13 rider


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> What's wrong 13 ? I happen to ride one hence the handle @13 rider


Brave man. I'll be nervous until my next point.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2018)

It's all ok the number 13 is printed upside down to reverse the luck as apparently riders wear the number 13 that way .Took the bike to the Lbs once who said the number on the seatpost was upside down


----------



## steverob (17 Jun 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*4th June: 85.04 miles* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus the ride to and from the hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676 - 3 points
*9th June: 70.09 miles* - Rode up into Central Bedfordshire on the lookout for more tiles around the village of Barton-le-Clay. Came back via a small section of the Luton-Dunstable Busway, now that it's been fully paved - https://www.strava.com/activities/1627508227 - 3 points
*17th June: 34.13 miles* - Not feeling 100% this weekend, so only did one short ride. Did go up the Stablebridge Road route to the Wendover Woods climb (the most difficult way) though, so felt that I'd achieved something at least! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1644667151 - 1 point

*Total so far: 37 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points

*2nd June 2018
56.61 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*3rd June 2018
53.10 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Roundhay, then the _ITU World Triathlon Series Leeds 'Standard' bike course_ (Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Rounday), Fearnville, Seacroft and on to home - *1 point*

*9th June 2018
63.24 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*17th June 2018
58.16 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 32 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Domus (17 Jun 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
17 June Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point 

Running total 28 points


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> What's wrong 13 ? I happen to ride one hence the handle @13 rider


I knew it, just checked my bike and I've a burst spoke.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
28th May Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046
1st June Denmark 64km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610122524
4th June Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1616019562
6th June Coast 2 Coast and return 177km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1618334372
7th June Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1623483949
*15th June Denmark 57km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1640033552
*16th June Denmark 89km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1641183775

36points


----------



## Sbudge (18 Jun 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover


----------



## Jon George (18 Jun 2018)

*18th June*
Ipswich – Levington Marina – Ipswich (breakfast) – Bucklesham – Kirton – Falkenham – Kirton – Bucklesham – Kesgrave – Ipswich
50.00km

*1 Point
Total 26 points*


----------



## tallliman (19 Jun 2018)

January (5 points)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332
6th January 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615
14th January 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1356745017

February (8 points)
4th February 31.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1391014265 https://www.strava.com/activities/1391475145
11th February 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402473383
17th February 69.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403
24th February 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1423546625
25th February 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1425302751

March (8 points)
4th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1435904642
11th March 114.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828
16th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1456197255
30th March: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1479741625

April (9 points)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
29th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1538972871

May (11 points)
20th May: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1584563479
26th May: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1597075453
29th May 105 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1603999727

June (10 points)
3rd June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1614843909
8th June: 34 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1625119393
15th June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1640323221
17th June: 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1644106759

Total 51 points


----------



## Fiona R (19 Jun 2018)

*January 2018 7pts
Sun 14th* 75km 820m A ride of two halves Home Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Blagdon-Wrington-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nasty Naish Hill-Home *1pt
Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton Audax Bristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton *3pts
Sun 28th* 100km 656m Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
February 2pts
Sun 4th *53km 424m Clevedon and a brownie for Belmont Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Belmont-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Sun 18th* 56km 462m Shirley's at Severn Beach Home-Belmont-Pill-Avonmouth Bridge-Easter Compton-Severn Beach-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
March 3pts
Sat10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch *3pts
April 10pts
Sun 8th* 61km 729m Belmont Repeats Portishead and Clevedon Home-2.5xBelmont repeats-Pill-Portishead-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 15th* 81km 970m Chew Valley Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Pensford-Stanton Drew-Blagdon-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *2pts
Tues 17th* 58km 428m Bristol-Bath Railway Path Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bitton-Saltford-Keynsham and back *1pt
Sun 22nd* 104km 845m Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *3pts
Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham *3pts
May 8pts
Sat 5th *56km 1350m Welsh Lamb Chops mtb Dolgellau-Cader Idris-Llanegryn-Llwyngwril-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau *1pt
Sat 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston *3pts
Sun 13th *80km 960m BHF Cotswold 50 mile Prestbury-Cheltenham-Temple Guiting-Snowshill-Winchcombe-Alderton-Gotherington-Prestbury *2pts
Sun 20th *90km 982m BCG Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Shipham-Charterhouse-Chew Stoke-Nempnett Thrubwell-Wrington-Yatton-Backwell-Home *2pts
June 8pts
Sun 17th *56km 512m BCG Bridges and Lanes Home-Ashton Court-Suspension Bridge-Bristol Portway-Avonmouth Bridge-Portbury-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 24th* 126km 1400m Bristol Randonnée Audax Home-Bristol-Radstock-Bradford on Avon-Lacock-Corsham-Castle Combe-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home *3pts
Sat 30th *179km 1700m Avon Cycleway audax plus to and fro *4pts*
*Running total 38pts*


----------



## StuartG (19 Jun 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 22 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Jun 2018)

14-01-18 65.37km.
27-01-18 - 51.13 Miles
28-01-18 - 58.43 Km
11-02-18 - 52.91km
4-03-18 - 54.5 km
14-04-18 - 58.74km
15-04-18 - 51.61km.
21-04-18 - 52.85km.
13-05-18 - 55.18km
28-05-18 - 51.51km
03-06-18 - 53.17km
12-06-18 - 52.38km.
19-06-18 - 53.39km. 16.4 average mph, 253m elevation gain. Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green, Cookham, Taplow, around Burnham Beeches, then reverse the route home.

A total of 14 points in this challenge.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2018)

My June ride

20 June - Kiveton to Chesterfield (Tapton Lock) via Beighton 56.32 km (35 miles)

June Total: 1 point
Running total: 6 points


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jun 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jun 2018)

*21 June*

Barton Marina Chain Gang Loop

42.4mi/68.24km *1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/1653399328*


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jun 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead


----------



## Domus (22 Jun 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point

Running total 29 points


----------



## The Bystander (22 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points

June: 
3rd *81.9km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
6th *67.0km* Little Harrowden, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Horton, Whiston, Grendon, Hardwater Mill, Wilby, Sywell, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
10th *53.3km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
11th *53.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
15th *52.1km* Harrington, Gt.Oxendon, E.Farndon, Marston Trussell, Sibbertoft, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
22nd *64.9km* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Old, home

25 points


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jun 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.

June 3rd - Lon Las Cymru Day 1 89.3 kms (55.5 miles) - 2 points. 
June 4th - Lon Las Cymru Day 2 71.2 kms (44.23 miles) - 1 point.
June 5th - Lon Las Cymru Day 3 62.1 kms (38.6 miles) - 1 point. 
June 6th - Lon Las Cymru Day 4 69.33 kms (43.08 miles) - 1 point. 
June 7th - Lon Las Cymru Day 5 90.78 kms (56.41 miles) - 2 points. 
June 22nd - * *84.50 kms (52.5 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn,home.

*Total 39 points. *


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jun 2018)

June 2nd 32.1 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sat 10th 125 miles 5 points
Forum ride York to the Humber bridge and back
Sun 11th 75 miles 3 points
York to Market Rason via the Humber bridge
Sun 17th 33.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland ,Anstey
Sat 23rd 33.7 mile 1 point
St Bernards loop via Priory lane

Points in this challenge 60
Points in all challenges 99


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Jun 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530


----------



## steverob (23 Jun 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*4th June: 85.04 miles* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus the ride to and from the hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676 - 3 points
*9th June: 70.09 miles* - Rode up into Central Bedfordshire on the lookout for more tiles around the village of Barton-le-Clay. Came back via a small section of the Luton-Dunstable Busway, now that it's been fully paved - https://www.strava.com/activities/1627508227 - 3 points
*17th June: 34.13 miles* - Not feeling 100% this weekend, so only did one short ride. Did go up the Stablebridge Road route to the Wendover Woods climb (the most difficult way) though, so felt that I'd achieved something at least! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1644667151 - 1 point
*23rd June: 68.15 miles* - Ride down into Oxfordshire, visiting Brill and Britwell Hills, climbing both from different sides than I previously had. Struggled last 10 miles, think I hadn't taken enough sustenance with me - https://www.strava.com/activities/1656931862 - 3 points

*Total so far: 40 points*


----------



## the stupid one (23 Jun 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.

June 23rd: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Deeside Industrial Park-Hawarden Bridge-Connah’s Quay-Flint Castle turnaround-Deeside Industrial Park-Woodbank Road-Capenhurst-Ledsham-Willaston-Raby-Thornton Hough-Brimstage-Storeton-Landican Lane-Arrowe Park-Saughall Massie-Meols-Leasowe Bay turnaround-Hoylake-local roads for the last 5 km. 100.5 km, 3 points.

Total: 19 points

EDIT: I missed a previous ride and its point. Even better.


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2018)

*January*
06/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1343911738 Horncastle-Bardney-Woodhall Spa-Horncastle 1 point
14/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1356911772 Horncastle-Bardney-Southray-Horncastle 1 point
*February*
17/02/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1412056636 Horncastle to somewhere to Tattershall and back 1 point
*March*
11/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1448012939 Bardney Cafe, loop around Wragby, Bardney Cafe 1 point
16/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132293 Downham to somewhere and back 1 point the pair
https://www.strava.com/activities/1460132308 Downham to somewhere else and back 50km and a bit together
25/03/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1471785384 Local loop - not where I meant to go.
afternoonhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1471785411 Another local loop 1 point for 50km over 2 rides
*April*
07/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1494467740 Bardney - Lincoln - Bardney. 22 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1494474555 Louth loop 16 miles. About 61km 1 point together
21/04/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1522769536 Horncastle to Lincoln - Bardney - Horncastle. 50.5 miles 2 Points
*May*
05/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1551654649 Horncastle to somewhere, somewhere else and back home. 1 point
06/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1553483602 Horncastle to *SIBSEY* and back again 1 point
09/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1560868532 Whitwell, Themelthorpe Loop, Aylsham, A140 to Stratton Strawless, Felthorpe, Freelands Corner, Whitwell, Reepham, Whitwell. 50km. 1 more point.
19/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1582124396 Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle and some villages inbetween. 1 point
20/05/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1584586980 Horncastle - Revesby - Stickford - Horncastle via Mareham. 1 point
*June*
03/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1614493894 Horncastle-Bardney-Fiskney-Bardney-Woodhall-Kirkby-Horncastle.
03/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1615294831 Downham, somewhere, Downham. 9.4 miles to make a 50 mile day. 2 points 
10/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1630178778 Marriotts to Aylsham and long way back to car as Chap was annoying me.
23/06/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1656864555 Downham, 10 mile bank, got lost, Feltwell, got lost again, Denver, Downham, No Cake 1 point
Running Total: 19 points. woo hoo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jun 2018)

24 June

Second 50 km ride of the month!

Kiveton to Chesterfield and back via TPT and Cuckoo Way joined at Rother Valley. 

Points this month: 2 
Total points: 7 (Woo-hoo!)


----------



## The Bystander (24 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 
3rd *81.9km,* 6th *67.0km,* 10th *53.3km, * 11th *53.9km, *15th *52.1km, * 22nd *64.9km* 

24th Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Harrington, Arthingworth, Brampton Valley Way, Merry Tom Crossing, Pitsford Water, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home. *50.7km*

26 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Jun 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points

*2nd June 2018
56.61 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*3rd June 2018
53.10 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Roundhay, then the _ITU World Triathlon Series Leeds 'Standard' bike course_ (Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Rounday), Fearnville, Seacroft and on to home - *1 point*

*9th June 2018
63.24 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*17th June 2018
58.16 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*23rd June 2018
64.82 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby, Sicklinghall, Linton, Collingham, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*24th June 2018
53.31 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Lead, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 34 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jun 2018)

*24 June*

CC Forum Ride (Market Bosworth-Nice Pie Cafe-Market Bosworth)

84.9mi/136.63km *3 points*


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2018)

June 2nd 32.1 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sat 10th 125 miles 5 points
Forum ride York to the Humber bridge and back
Sun 11th 75 miles 3 points
York to Market Rason via the Humber bridge
Sun 17th 33.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland ,Anstey
Sat 23rd 33.7 mile 1 point
St Bernards loop via Priory lane
Sun 24th 100.5 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Markfield ,Quorn ,East Leaks ,Nice pie cafe ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Cropston ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 64
Points in all challenges 103


----------



## aferris2 (24 Jun 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
2018 running total 18 points


----------



## Jon George (25 Jun 2018)

*24th June*
Ipswich – Claydon – Coddenham – Crowfield – Pettaugh – Debenham – Crettingham – Framsden – Helmingham – Asbocking – Swilland – Witnesham – Westerfield – Ipswich
59.88km

*1 Point
Total 27 points*


----------



## Spinney (26 Jun 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*Total: 7 points*


----------



## The Bystander (26 Jun 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 
3rd *81.9km,* 6th *67.0km,* 10th *53.3km, *11th *53.9km, *15th *52.1km, *22nd *64.9km,* 24th *50.7km*

26th Walgrave, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Mawsley, home *54 km*

27 points


----------



## al3xsh (26 Jun 2018)

This May and June I've been ramping up the mileage a bit (mostly enjoying the sunny weather!) - so have two rides over 50 miles for both May and June (so far).

June - best 62.6 miles
June 18th - 53.9 miles : Chesterfield - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield
June 26th - 62.6 miles : Chesterfield - Bradfield - Strines - Thornhill - Bradwell - Great Longstone - Chesterfield

May - best 62.8 miles
May 4th - 62.8 miles : Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Longnor - <Lost > - Tissington - Chesterfield
May 18th - 50.9 miles : Chesterfield - Hope Valley - Edale - Mam Nick - Peak Forest - Bakewell - Chesterfield

April - 41.4 miles
Chesterfield - Stanage Edge - Bamford - Bradwell - Chesterfield

March - 52.4 miles
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17 miles
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jun 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June 3rd - Lon Las Cymru Day 1 89.3 kms (55.5 miles) - 2 points. 
June 4th - Lon Las Cymru Day 2 71.2 kms (44.23 miles) - 1 point.
June 5th - Lon Las Cymru Day 3 62.1 kms (38.6 miles) - 1 point. 
June 6th - Lon Las Cymru Day 4 69.33 kms (43.08 miles) - 1 point. 
June 7th - Lon Las Cymru Day 5 90.78 kms (56.41 miles) - 2 points. 
June 22nd - 84.50 kms (52.5 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn,home.
*June 26th - 55.55 kms (34.52 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Total 40 points.*


----------



## slow scot (27 Jun 2018)

May 
10th. (59 kms)
Loop via Blacktop, Flora's, Garlogie and home via Blacktop.
12th. (73 kms)
Reverse Banchory loop but over Denhead Hill.
14th. (86 kms)
Banchory loop via Tollohill and Garrol Hill.
16th (67 kms)
Auchronie hills, Dunecht, Echt, Durris hills, Leggart Terrace.
18th (54 kms)
Garlogie, Lyne of Skene, Flora's, Drum
19th (57 kms)
Feughside car park, Strachan, Cairn o Mount, AA box, Feughside Inn, Potarch, Torphins, Glassel, hill of Brathens, Banchory.
21st (82 kms)
Banchory loop via Storybook Glen, Durris hills, and Garrol Hill.
23rd (52 kms)
Flora's via Blacktop and home via Park Bridge and Durris hills.
24th (58 kms)
Ballater, Lochnagar Distillery, Balmoral, Old Military Road, Col de Gairnshiel, and back same way. Why not?
25th (65 kms)
West hill, Auchronie hills, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Park Bridge, Durris hills.
26th (60 kms)
Garlogie, Flora's via Loch of Skene, Dinecht and Echt. Home via Park Bridge and Durris hills.
27th (87 kms)
Banchory via Drum and Hirn. Strachan, Corsedarder, Birse, Ballater, Glen Girnock.
28th (96 kms)
Glen Girnock, Glen Muick, Birkhall, Ballater, Birse, Potarch, Craiglash, Hirn, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
31st (61 kms)
Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Park Bridge, Durris Hills, Mill Inn.

June.
1st (75 kms)
Reverse Banchory loop viaHill of Brathens, South Deeside road, the Slug, and home via Durris hills and Mill Inn.
3rd (54 kms)
Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
6th (64 kms)
Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park Bridge, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycle way.
8th (60 kms)
Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris Hills, the "New Castle", South Deeside, Crathes, Hirn, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
9th (104 kms)
Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Storybook Glen, NCN 1 to Stonehaven and to Dunnotar Castle, back roads to the Slug, Garrol Hill, Banchory, Brathens, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
10th (60 kms)
Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Hirn, Banchory Contractors, Deeside Line, Park Bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
15th (66 kms)
Deeside Line, Drum, Hirn, Banchory GP surgery for stitches (don't ask), Crathes, and home by outward route.
22nd (62 kms)
To Banchory via Deeside Line. Back via Crathes, Hirn, and Drum.
23rd (75 kms)
Reverse Banchory loop, and home via Denhead Hill and Durris hills to Leggart Terrace.
24th (50 kms)
Alford, Montgarrie, Keig, Lord's Throat, Chapel of Garioch, Maiden Stone, Auchleven, Keig, Montgarrie.
25th (73 kms)
Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, the " New Castle", west Durris hills, Feughside, Banchory, Brathens, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.

Total Points: 75


----------



## Bazzer (27 Jun 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June
27th Croft, Orford, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Winwick, Culcheth, Croft, home 51 kms 1 point
Running total 21 points


----------



## Osprey (27 Jun 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260

Total points. 34


----------



## kipster (27 Jun 2018)

26th May - Club away day, Salisbury, Berwick St john, Melbury Abbas, zig zag hill (#102), Tarrant Monkton, Sixpenny Handley, Salisbury - 116km - 3 Points
28th May - Café ride with my wide, Old Basing, Upton Grey, Crondall, Odiham, Old Baing - 50km 1 point
3rd June - Oakley, Axford, Alresford, Micheldever, Oakley, 55km 1 point
9th June, Oakley, Dummer, Northington, Cheriton, Warnford, Old Winchester Hill, Clarfield, Steep, Four Marks, Axford, Oakley - 120km - 3 Points
10th June, Breakfast ride with wife, Old Basing, Basingstoke, Ellisfield, Preston Candover, Alresford, Medsted, Lasham, Upton Grey. 64km - 1 point
14th June, Oakley, Popham, Sutton Scotney, Hurstbourne Priors, Whitchurch, Overton, Oakley - 50km 1 point
15th June Old Basing, Upton Grey, Herriard, Preston Candover, Bentworth, Lasham, Upton Grey, Old Basing - 50km 1 point
21st June, Oakley, Ramsdell, Tadley, Mortimer, Beech Hill, Bramley, Oakley, 50km - 1 point
24th June - Bianchi Devil Sportive - Cross Hands, Bethlehem, Trecastle, Llanwrtyd Wells, Devils Staircase (#93), Llandovrey, Crosshands, 151km - 3 points

Total - 15
Running total - 63


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Jun 2018)

Slightly different 50km for me this time all XC on my MTB. Going to try and do the 50 challenge all off road this year.
Jan 5th 40 miles Marriott way
Feb 3rd
Filthiest ride yet 53-11 MTB to Whitwell 33 miles
March 10th
Another filthy ride with one off to Reepham along Marriots way and back
40 miles
Very hot ride and lumpy inGran Canaria along the coast. 32 miles

5th May determined not to be the last this month. Good to be riding in short sleeves and shorts again. 33 mile mtb ride to Whitwell and back from Thorpe St Andrew.

5th June Home to Reedham Ferry and back. 32 miles.


----------



## Domus (27 Jun 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point

Running total 31points


----------



## dickyknees (29 Jun 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June 3rd - Lon Las Cymru Day 1 89.3 kms (55.5 miles) - 2 points. 
June 4th - Lon Las Cymru Day 2 71.2 kms (44.23 miles) - 1 point.
June 5th - Lon Las Cymru Day 3 62.1 kms (38.6 miles) - 1 point. 
June 6th - Lon Las Cymru Day 4 69.33 kms (43.08 miles) - 1 point. 
June 7th - Lon Las Cymru Day 5 90.78 kms (56.41 miles) - 2 points. 
June 22nd - 84.50 kms (52.5 miles) - 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Elim, Trefor x roads, Llanfair-yn-Neubwll, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn,home.
*June 26th - 55.55 kms (34.52 miles) - 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*June 29th - 59.67 kms (37.08 miles) - 1 very hot point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*
Total 41 points.*


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point. 
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point. 
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 12.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 29.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 2nd June ride): 41.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jun 2018)

January : Us 6 rides, 6 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
February : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 2 rides, 2 points.
March : Us 4 rides, 4 points. Stig 1 ride, 1 point.
April : Us 6 rides 10 points. Stig 2 rides 4 points.
May : Us 5 rides, 6 points. Stig 3 rides, 4 points.

June
1st. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Kirton in Lindsey, Redbourne, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Caistor. on Tandem 1 point.
2nd. 57km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, West Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Owersby, N. Owersby, Moortown, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
3rd. 66km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Spridlington, Newton-by-Toft, W.Rasen, Thornton-le-Moor, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield lane, Caistor. [Tandem]. 1 point.
10th. 53 miles. Caistor, Moortown, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, E.Firsby, Cold Hanworth, Dunholme, Scothern, Stainton-by-Langworth, Wickenby, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor, [Tandem] 2points.
16th. 55km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Kirmington, Burnham, Melton Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, Caistor. [Tandem] 1 point.
17th. 75km. CCC ride to Blyton. Caistor, Hibaldstow Bridge, Hibaldstow, Scotton, Northorpe, Blyton, Grayingham, Blyborough, Willoughton, Bishop Norton, Brandy Wharf, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
22nd. 54km. Caistor, 'Shangri-la', Moortown, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, Kingerby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Smithfield lane, Caistor. [Tandem] 1 point.
23rd. 73 miles. Caistor, Whitegate hill, Walesby, Market Rasen, Langworth, Fiskerton, Water rail Way to Washinborough, International Bomber Command Centre, retrace to Fiskerton, Reepham, Nettleham, Scothern, Welton, Spridlington, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown Caistor. [Tandem] 3 points.
24th. 54km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Hibaldstow Bridge, Hibaldstow, Grainsthorpe, Greetwell, Scawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. * with Stig. 1 point.
29th. 60km. Caistor, Searby, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, down-up-down Horkstow hill, Worlaby, Elsham, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor. [Tandem] 1 point

Running points total : 45.
Stig's points total : 16.


----------



## fatjel (30 Jun 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745

May 5th 122km ish Brockenhurst --Lymington - Round the Isle of Wight -lymington -Brockenhurst https://www.strava.com/activities/1551647670

June 5th 53.67 km New Inn --- Newcastle Emlyn --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1618605993


----------



## steverob (30 Jun 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*4th June: 85.04 miles* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus the ride to and from the hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676 - 3 points
*9th June: 70.09 miles* - Rode up into Central Bedfordshire on the lookout for more tiles around the village of Barton-le-Clay. Came back via a small section of the Luton-Dunstable Busway, now that it's been fully paved - https://www.strava.com/activities/1627508227 - 3 points
*17th June: 34.13 miles* - Not feeling 100% this weekend, so only did one short ride. Did go up the Stablebridge Road route to the Wendover Woods climb (the most difficult way) though, so felt that I'd achieved something at least! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1644667151 - 1 point
*23rd June: 68.15 miles* - Ride down into Oxfordshire, visiting Brill and Britwell Hills, climbing both from different sides than I previously had. Struggled last 10 miles, think I hadn't taken enough sustenance with me - https://www.strava.com/activities/1656931862 - 3 points
*30th June: 52.86 miles* - Tackling some of the Surrey Hills as part of RideLondon training. Made it up High Barn and Staple Lane, but blew up on Leith Hill and ended up not even trying Box Hill, as I was spent. Got just one month to get better - https://www.strava.com/activities/1671959362 - 2 points

*Total so far: 42 points*


----------



## Eribiste (1 Jul 2018)

1st July, July's first.

Up and over British Camp amongst other features.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1673358757/segments/41950264786


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Jul 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points
June: 5 rides, 8 points

1 July: Saltcoats-Largs-Wemyss Bay and back 61k
7 July: Saltcoats-Largs-Loch Thom-Kelly Cut-Wemyss Bay-Saltcoats. 77km
13 July: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Barrmill-Uplawmoor-Neilston-Stewaron-Kilwinning-Saltcoats. 81k
15 July: saltocats-Largs-Loch Thom- Largs. 54km
18 July: Saltcoats-Ayr and a bit more, train back. 53k
21 July: Three Ferries Challenge (see ride reports) 116k
25 July: Saltcoats-Monkton-Coylton-Ayr, 51k

Total: 43 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Jul 2018)

*1st July*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Brightwell – Newbourne – Kirton – Trimly – Bucklesham – Kesgrave – Rushmere – Westerfield – Ipswich
51.08km

*1 Point
Total 28 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2018)

1st July

Kiveton to Clumber Park to Sherwood Pines including a couple of diversions for Race for Life and police crime scene people, and back. 

50 miles / 81 km - my furthest ever distance! 

Points: 2 points
Running Total: 9


----------



## Elysian_Roads (1 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> 1st July
> 
> Kiveton to Clumber Park to Sherwood Pines including a couple of diversions for Race for Life and police crime scene people, and back.
> 
> ...


Nice one @RealLeeHimself! Especially on such a warm day.


----------



## Domus (1 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point

Running total 32 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Nice one @RealLeeHimself! Especially on such a warm day.


Thanks! It was a great ride. Smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jul 2018)

*1 July *

Atherstone/Market Bosworth loop

50.1mi/80.63km* 2 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/1673653598*


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 35 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.

Running Total now: 20 points


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jul 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July 1st 84.23 kms (52.34 miles) 2 points. *
Reid Rens - On Yer Bike event organised by the Rotary Clubs of Holyhead and Llangefni.

*Total 42 points.*


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jul 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
2018 running total 19 points


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July :
1st Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley Walgrave, home *53.0km*

28 points


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2018)

July 2nd 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 65
Points in all challenges 108


----------



## Spinney (2 Jul 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*Total: 8 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jul 2018)

Catching up with my remaining June rides, I hope to get a July 50km in tomorrow.

12/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1633429950. 54.6km. Rostherne/High Legh/Tabley.
15/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1639713853. 57.0km High Legh/Budworth/Tatton Park.
19/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1648121459. 60.1km. This included a slow ascent of Artists Lane and my 2,000th mile of the year.
21/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1652474971. 51.5km. Memorable only for the strong winds.
23/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/165717675. 83.2km. Jodrell Bank cake stop and Imperial half century.

These last 3 rides are after the heatwave arrived and I've taken it easy over the flattest routes I could find.

26/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1662995548. 57.4km
28/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1667361020. 51.5km 
30/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1672027151. 56.7km . The 'melting tar' ride.

52 points to date.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
2 Points

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th April *43 miles. 2 points. Culcheth, High Legh, Gt.Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*29th April *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Kearsley, Prestwich, Swinton.
7 Points

*May
4th May *33 miles. 1 point. Astley, Haydock, Stone Cross, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.
*20th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*23rd May *34miles. 1 point. A580 path through Astley, Golborne, Haydock to St.Helen's and return.
*27th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Swinton.
*30th May *52 miles. 2 points. Walberswick, Westleton, Leiston, Snape, Tunstall, Snape, Aldeburgh, Aldringham, Leiston, Minsmere, Westlton, Walberswick.
6 points

*June
3rd June *46 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*17th June *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Eccles.
*24th June *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Latchford, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
4 points

*July
1st July *33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.



Total Points
Half Centuries: 26
Metric Centuries: 27


----------



## dickyknees (3 Jul 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July 1st 84.23 kms (52.34 miles) 2 points. *
Reid Rens - On Yer Bike event organised by the Rotary Clubs of Holyhead and Llangefni.
*July 3rd 65 kms (40.39 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhoscoch, Llanerchymedd, Llandrygan, Llanfihagel hy Nhwyn, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home. 

*Total 43 points.*


----------



## gavgav (3 Jul 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 8 Points


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Jul 2018)

The first July ride done this morning, as planned.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1677819211. 52km. Pickmere circuit.

Points to date = 53.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jul 2018)

24 points carried on.

27th May Denmark 61km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598994079
28th May Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1601779046
1st June Denmark 64km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610122524
4th June Denmark 51km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1616019562
6th June Coast 2 Coast and return 177km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1618334372
7th June Denmark 55km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1623483949
15th June Denmark 57km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1640033552
16th June Denmark 89km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1641183775
*4th July Denmark 110km*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1678323245

39 points


----------



## The Bystander (4 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km/1point*

4th Walgrave, Hannington, Orlingbury, Finedon, Cranford, Grafton Underwood, Brigstock, Stanion, LittleOakley, Geddington, Grafton Underwood, Kettering, Loddington Lamport, Old, home *94.3km/58.6mi/2points*

30 points


----------



## iandg (5 Jul 2018)

*January 2018

11th* (53.4km) Icy Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) https://www.strava.com/activities/1351642503 Cross-Check with snow/ice studs 1 point
*19th* (55.6km) Main roads to Callanish and back in the snow https://www.strava.com/activities/1364596391 Cross-Check with snow studs 1point

*February 2018

25th *(51.6km) Icy - Main roads out and back (Stornoway - Barvas - Lower Shader) https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943 Cross Check with Snow Studs 1 point

*March 2018

7th *(57.8km) Birthday Ride: Callanish loop (Pentland Road - Breascleit - Callanish -Leurbost) + Town https://www.strava.com/activities/1441050157 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*11th *(75.6km) Wet and Windy Westside Loop (Leurbost - Callanish - Barvas) https://www.strava.com/activities/1447081013 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*13th *(117.4km) Stornoway - Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1451071437 Genesis Equilibrium 3 Points
*23rd *(207.3km) 200km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1467820552 (cropped for ride route) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*30th *(53.3km) Cafe ride with Eve (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1479965882 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point

*April 2018

8th *(83.2km) Lochs - Achmore - Pentland Rd meander https://www.strava.com/activities/1496079020 Genesis Equilibrium 2 points
*13th *(75.6km) West side loop anticlockwise https://www.strava.com/activities/1505627097 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*15th *(62.1) Pentland Road - Breascleit - Carloway - Pentland Road https://www.strava.com/activities/1509374211 Genesis Equilibrium 1 Point
*16th *(304.8) 300km GPS DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1512797782 Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*25th *(53.5km) Club Ride (Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit loop) https://www.strava.com/activities/1531507140 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*29th *(72.5km) Carloway - Callanish - Crossbost loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1538328117 Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*
May 2018

7th *(206.4km) Stornoway to Castlebay : https://www.strava.com/activities/1558868994 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559459549 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559459584 (ferry sections removed) Genesis Equilibrium 5 points
*8th *(304.8km) The Hebridean Way : https://www.strava.com/activities/1558870063 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559453807 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1559453973 (ferry sections removed) - Genesis Equilibrium 7 points
*29th *(94.7km) South Lochs loop out and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1604257279 - Genesis Equilibrium 2 points


*June 2018

10th *(54.2km) Stornoway to Carloway and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1628862230 - Genesis Equilibrium 1 point
*30th *(300.5km) Snow Roads 300km Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1674854609 - Genesis Equilibrium 7 points

*49 Points*


----------



## Domus (5 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point

Running total 33 points


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km*

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*

*5th July:- *Home-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Chertsey-Home. *53.2km*


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jul 2018)

July 2nd 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey
July 6th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 66
Points in all challenges 109


----------



## The Bystander (6 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km*/1point, 4th *58.6mi*/2points

6th Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home *53.0km/1point*

31 points


----------



## dickyknees (6 Jul 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July 1st 84.23 kms (52.34 miles) 2 points. *
Reid Rens - On Yer Bike event organised by the Rotary Clubs of Holyhead and Llangefni.
*July 3rd 65 kms (40.39 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhoscoch, Llanerchymedd, Llandrygan, Llanfihagel hy Nhwyn, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home. 
*July 6th 53.26 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Total 44 points.*


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th July 2018:
67.99 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 36 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steverob (7 Jul 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*July:* 5 rides, 12 points
*7th July: 73.87 miles* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop (my previous LBS having closed), desperately trying to get back in time for the England game (I only missed the first 10 minutes) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418 - 3 points

*Total so far: 45 points*


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt

Running Total now: 21 points


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
Running Total now: 22 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (8 Jul 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km - 3 rides, 3 points

8th July - 50.58 miles, 14.7 Average mph, 278m elevation gain. Triban 500, Cox Green, Bray, Windsor, Twyford, Binfield, Winkfield, Fifield, back into Windsor, then home via White Waltham. 2 points.

A total of 16 points in this challenge.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th July 2018:
67.99 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*8th July 2018:
53.20 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 38 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## lane (8 Jul 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides
June 7 rides

8th July 50km Ingleby, Repton, Finden
10th July. 56km Ingleby, Repton, Finden
21st July. 168k. Suffolk Lanes Audax


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2018)

8 July

Kiveton to Sherwood Pines via Creswell Crags and Clumber Park. Different ride out than last week as went via Whitwell and included some hills plus a couple of extra miles to challenge myself. 

52.5 miles / 84.51 km - my (new) furthest ever distance! 

Points this month: 4 points
Running Total: 11


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

Running Total - 10 Points


----------



## Eribiste (9 Jul 2018)

8th July, another ride up to British Camp on the Malvern Hills. Just about racked up 50. (50 k for the ride, 50 mph coming down the hill!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1688574593


----------



## the stupid one (9 Jul 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.

July 9th: Wirral Circular Trail-ish, clockwise. 54.4 km, 1 point.

Total: 20 points


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jul 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July 1st 84.23 kms (52.34 miles) 2 points. *
Reid Rens - On Yer Bike event organised by the Rotary Clubs of Holyhead and Llangefni.
*July 3rd 65 kms (40.39 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhoscoch, Llanerchymedd, Llandrygan, Llanfihagel hy Nhwyn, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home. 
*July 6th 53.26 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*July 10th 64.8 kms (40.27 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 

*Total 45 points.*


----------



## The Bystander (11 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km*/1point, 4th *58.6mi*/2points, 6th *53.0km*/1point

11th Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Rushton, Desborough, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home *54.2km*/1 point

32 points


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jul 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2018)

July 2nd 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey
July 6th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
July 12th 32.6 miles 1 point 
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Watergate bay ,Porth ,Newquay ,Crantock ,Holywell bay


Points in this challenge 67
Points in all challenges 110


----------



## Domus (12 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 34 points


----------



## al3xsh (13 Jul 2018)

I've had a couple of good expeditions so far in July - one into the Peaks and up Mam Nick (with assorted puncture palaver - detailed on another thread ...) and one out east to Sherwood Forest and Clumber Park.

July - best 64.2 miles
July 9th - 50.7 miles : Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Monsall Head - Ashford - Bakewell - Chesterfield
July 12th - 64.2 miles : Chesterfield - Hardwick Hall - Mansfield - Edwinstowe - Clumber Park - Eckington - Dronfield - Holmesfield - Chesterfield

June - best 62.6 miles
June 18th - 53.9 miles : Chesterfield - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield
June 26th - 62.6 miles : Chesterfield - Bradfield - Strines - Thornhill - Bradwell - Great Longstone - Chesterfield

May - best 62.8 miles
May 4th - 62.8 miles : Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Longnor - <Lost > - Tissington - Chesterfield
May 18th - 50.9 miles : Chesterfield - Hope Valley - Edale - Mam Nick - Peak Forest - Bakewell - Chesterfield

April - 41.4 miles
Chesterfield - Stanage Edge - Bamford - Bradwell - Chesterfield

March - 52.4 miles
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17 miles
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## The Bystander (13 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km*/1point, 4th *58.6mi*/2points, 6th *53.0km*/1point, 11th *54.2km*/1 point

*13th* Little Harrowden, Mears Ashby, Earls Barton, Grendon, Easton Maudit, Bozeat, Hinwick, Farndish, Irchester, Higham Ferrers, Chelveston, Thrapston, Grafton Underwood, Geddington, Rushton, Harrington, home *55.9mi*/2 points

34 points


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2018)

July 2nd 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey
July 6th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
July 12th 32.6 miles 1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Watergate bay ,Porth ,Newquay ,Crantock ,Holywell bay
July 13th 33.9 miles 1 point
Holywell bay ,Zelah ,Shortlanes end ,Chasewater ,Porthtowan ,Perranporth ,Holywell bay
July 14th 53.6 miles 2 points
Holywell bay ,Perranporth ,St Agnes ,Porthtowan ,Callistick ,St Columb ,Watergate bay ,Newquay ,Holywell


Points in this challenge 70
Points in all challenges 117


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jul 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July 1st 84.23 kms (52.34 miles) 2 points. *
Reid Rens - On Yer Bike event organised by the Rotary Clubs of Holyhead and Llangefni.
*July 3rd 65 kms (40.39 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhoscoch, Llanerchymedd, Llandrygan, Llanfihagel hy Nhwyn, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*July 6th 53.26 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*July 10th 64.8 kms (40.27 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*July 13th - 117.9 kms (73.27 miles) - 3 points. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Trefdaeth, Gaerwen, Llanfair PG, Menai Suspension Bridge, Y Felinheli, Caernarfon, Bontnewydd, LLanwnda, Llandwrog, Dinas Dinlle, Caernarfon Airport, return to cross Menai Strait on Brittannia Bridge and down the A5 to home.
*
Total 47 points.*


----------



## steverob (14 Jul 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*July:* 5 rides, 12 points
*7th July: 73.87 miles* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop (my previous LBS having closed), desperately trying to get back in time for the England game (I only missed the first 10 minutes) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418 - 3 points
*14th July: 70.03 miles* - Pushing further east, almost as far as Hitchin, then back via Luton estate roads and the Busway. My stop for an ice-cream with 25 miles to go backfired though; cooled me down, but left me with a dodgy stomach for the rest of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1702058808 - 3 points

*Total so far: 48 points*


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June 29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point

Running total 35 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

*15 July*

Startline Leicestershire Sportive 2018

57.7mi/ 92.86km *2 points*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1704122932


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th July 2018:
67.99 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*8th July 2018:
53.20 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*14th July 2018:
64.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*15th July 2018
59.69 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Biggin, Cawood, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 39 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jul 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338


----------



## Eribiste (15 Jul 2018)

Another lovely July morning, you've just got to ride haven't you?

Tewkesbury, Bushley, Eastnor, then up the long drag to British Camp. The reward? The blast down past Little Malvern, striving for terminal velocity!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1704464925


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jul 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 
15th Croft, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point
Running total 22 points


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
2018 running total 22 points


----------



## Osprey (15 Jul 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124

Total points. 36


----------



## Spinney (17 Jul 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point

*Total: 9 points*


----------



## The Bystander (18 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km*/1point, 4th *58.6mi*/2points, 6th *53.0km*/1point, 11th *54.2km*/1 point, 13th *55.9mi*/2 points

*18th* Cransley, home (forgot water), Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Lamport, Old, home *52.4km*/1 point

35 points


----------



## Sbudge (19 Jul 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home


----------



## the stupid one (19 Jul 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.

July 19th: Home-West Kirby-Wirral Way-Neston-Burton Marsh-Deeside Industrial Park-Hawarden Bridge-back again. 50.05 km, 1 point.

Total: 21 points


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th July 2018:
67.99 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*8th July 2018:
53.20 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*14th July 2018:
64.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*15th July 2018
59.69 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Biggin, Cawood, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

*19th July 2018
53.17 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 40 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June 29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
Running total 36points


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2018)

*19 July*

Saga CC Reunion Ride

38.7mi/62.28km *1 point 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1713974559*


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856

July 8th. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Mickleton, Illmington, Ebrington, Shipston, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Warwick 56.4 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1688331595


----------



## The Bystander (20 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km*/1point, 4th *58.6mi*/2points, 6th *53.0km*/1point, 11th *54.2km*/1 point, 13th *55.9mi*/2 points, 18th *52.4km*/1 point

*20th* Great Harrowden, Finedon, Cranford, Grafton Underwood, Geddington, Rushton, Rothwell, Harrington, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *51.3km*/1 point

36 points


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th July 2018:
67.99 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*8th July 2018:
53.20 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*14th July 2018:
64.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*15th July 2018
59.69 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Biggin, Cawood, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

*19th July 2018
53.17 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

*21st July 2018
56.20 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Angram, Askham Richard, Healaugh, Wighill, Tadcaster, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points*

Running total:* 42 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steverob (21 Jul 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*July:* 5 rides, 12 points
*7th July: 73.87 miles* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop (my previous LBS having closed), desperately trying to get back in time for the England game (I only missed the first 10 minutes) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418 - 3 points
*14th July: 70.03 miles* - Pushing further east, almost as far as Hitchin, then back via Luton estate roads and the Busway. My stop for an ice-cream with 25 miles to go backfired though; cooled me down, but left me with a dodgy stomach for the rest of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1702058808 - 3 points
*21st July: 32.29 miles* - Shorter ride than usual, as I'll (hopefully) do my final long training ride tomorrow. Did a bit of the new Aylesbury to Waddesdon Greenway - certainly better than using the busy A41! Also now have ridden over 10,000 miles on my Trek - https://www.strava.com/activities/1717877778 - 1 point

*Total so far: 49 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (21 Jul 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.

July
1st. 51km. CCC ride. Caistor, Rothwell, Cuxwold, Swallow, Beelsby, Hatcliffe, Thorganby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Swinhope, Brookenby, Stainton-le-Vale, 'High st.' Whitegate Hill, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
7th. 51.80miles. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, E.Firsby, Cold Hanworth, Welton, Dunholme, Scothern, Reasby, Snelland, Wickenby, Bustlingthorpe, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
14th. 82.39miles. Caistor, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Messingham, E.Butterwick, Gunness, Keadby, W.Butterwick, Owston Ferry, W.Stockwith, Walkeringham, Gainsborough, Upton, Stow, Sturton-by-Stow, Brattleby, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 3 points.
20th. 55.56miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Worlaby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, Burton-upon-Stather, Flixborough, Gunness, W.Butterwick, Messingham, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem 2 points.

Running points total : 53.
Stig's points total : 19.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Jul 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km - 3 rides, 3 points

8th July - 50.58 miles, 14.7 Average mph, 278m elevation gain. Triban 500, Cox Green, Bray, Windsor, Twyford, Binfield, Winkfield, Fifield, back into Windsor, then home via White Waltham. 2 points.

21st July - 53km, 16.1 Average mph, 171m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Twyford, Shurlock Row, Home. 1 point.

A total of 17 points in this challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point,

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 14.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 36.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 21st July ride): 50.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2018)

*22 July*

Belton-Charnwood-Markfield loop

31.4mi/50.53km *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719434148


----------



## Saluki (22 Jul 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt
Running Total now: 23 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Jul 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264


----------



## aferris2 (22 Jul 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
2018 running total 23 points


----------



## steverob (22 Jul 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*July:* 5 rides, 12 points
*7th July: 73.87 miles* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop (my previous LBS having closed), desperately trying to get back in time for the England game (I only missed the first 10 minutes) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418 - 3 points
*14th July: 70.03 miles* - Pushing further east, almost as far as Hitchin, then back via Luton estate roads and the Busway. My stop for an ice-cream with 25 miles to go backfired though; cooled me down, but left me with a dodgy stomach for the rest of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1702058808 - 3 points
*21st July: 32.29 miles* - Shorter ride than usual, as I'll (hopefully) do my final long training ride tomorrow. Did a bit of the new Aylesbury to Waddesdon Greenway - certainly better than using the busy A41! Also now have ridden over 10,000 miles on my Trek - https://www.strava.com/activities/1717877778 - 1 point
*22nd July: 69.14 miles* - Final training ride before RideLondon. Didn't do as much mileage as I'd wanted (got up late), but did manage both the planned tough climbs in the heat, so will take that as a success - https://www.strava.com/activities/1720498489 - 3 points

*Total so far: 52 points*


----------



## fatjel (22 Jul 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745

May 5th 122km ish Brockenhurst --Lymington - Round the Isle of Wight -lymington -Brockenhurst https://www.strava.com/activities/1551647670

June 5th 53.67 km New Inn --- Newcastle Emlyn --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1618605993

July 22nd 81.68 km New Inn --- Cardigan ---- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1720276784


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jul 2018)

39 points carried forward.

21 July - Lillebaelt Round - Denmark 203km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1717376977

44 points


----------



## Eribiste (22 Jul 2018)

Another nice July morning, another compelling reason to ride.
56km around the lanes of The Lenches in Worcestershire.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1719384581


----------



## Jon George (23 Jul 2018)

*23rd July*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Brightwell – Waldringfield - Newbourne – Kirton – Falkenham – Bucklesham – Levington Marina - Nacton – Ipswich
52.02km (Before breakfast! )

*1 Point
Total 29 points*


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2018)

July 2nd 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey
July 6th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
July 12th 32.6 miles 1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Watergate bay ,Porth ,Newquay ,Crantock ,Holywell bay
July 13th 33.9 miles 1 point
Holywell bay ,Zelah ,Shortlanes end ,Chasewater ,Porthtowan ,Perranporth ,Holywell bay
July 14th 53.6 miles 2 points
Holywell bay ,Perranporth ,St Agnes ,Porthtowan ,Callistick ,St Columb ,Watergate bay ,Newquay ,Holywell
July 23rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop


Points in this challenge 71
Points in all challenges 118


----------



## kipster (23 Jul 2018)

2nd July - Old Basing, Bramley, Mortimer, Mattingley, Old Basing - 50.2 km 1 Point
7th July - Club away day, Castle Combe, Yate, Severn Bridge, Chepstow, Trelleck, Tintern, Chepstow, Castle Combe - 124km - 3 points
12th July - Oakley, Herriard, Odiham, Upton Grey, Herriard, Oakley - 58km - 1 Point
21st July - Oakley, Cole Henley, Ashmansworth, Combe Gibbet (Top 100 Hill), St Mary Borne, Whitchurch, Oakley - 50.1 Miles - 2 Points
22nd July, Basingstoke Big Wheel - Basingstoke, Northington, Alresford, Lower Wield, Bradley, Axford, Basingstoke - 64km 1 Point

Total : 8 points

Running total : 73


----------



## Domus (24 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June 29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 37 points


----------



## Sbudge (25 Jul 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London


----------



## The Bystander (25 Jul 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 1st *53.0km*/1point, 4th *58.6mi*/2points, 6th *53.0km*/1point, 11th *54.2km*/1 point, 13th *55.9mi*/2 points, 18th *52.4km*/1 point, 20th *51.3km*/1 point

*25th* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, home *55.4km*/1 point

37 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Jul 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502


----------



## Spinney (26 Jul 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point
*26th* - Wotton Hill, Dursley, Kings Stanley, Selsey Common, Nympsfield, Wotton, 32 miles, 1 point Relive

*Total: 10 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Jul 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776


----------



## slow scot (28 Jul 2018)

June.
28th. (58kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
30th. (76 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
July.
8th. (69 kms). Banchory loop via Durris hills, Denhead hill, and Crathes. Home via Hirn and Drum.
9th. (52 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
12th. (54 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Duecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
13th. (59 kms). Blacktop, Cairnie, Westhill, Auchronie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
14th. (68 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Hirn, The Cowshed, Banchory, Bridge of Feughside, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
I 18th. (57 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Raemoir Road, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (64 kms). Westhill cycle way, Auchronie, Lyne of Skene, Echt via Dunecht Estate, Raemoir Road, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
21st. (53 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
22nd. (73 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
25th. (63 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park Bridge, Drumoak, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway, Hazelhead.

Total Points; 87


----------



## Domus (28 Jul 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June 29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points

Running total 40 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jul 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.

July
1st. 51km. CCC ride. Caistor, Rothwell, Cuxwold, Swallow, Beelsby, Hatcliffe, Thorganby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Swinhope, Brookenby, Stainton-le-Vale, 'High st.' Whitegate Hill, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
7th. 51.80miles. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, E.Firsby, Cold Hanworth, Welton, Dunholme, Scothern, Reasby, Snelland, Wickenby, Bustlingthorpe, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
14th. 82.39miles. Caistor, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Messingham, E.Butterwick, Gunness, Keadby, W.Butterwick, Owston Ferry, W.Stockwith, Walkeringham, Gainsborough, Upton, Stow, Sturton-by-Stow, Brattleby, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 3 points.
20th. 55.56miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Worlaby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, Burton-upon-Stather, Flixborough, Gunness, W.Butterwick, Messingham, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem 2 points.
22nd. 64km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Croxton, Barton-upon-Humber. Horkstow rd, Middlegate lane, Melton Ross, Somerby(snapped chain up sommerby hill!!), Searby Owmby, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
27th. 104 Miles. Caistor, Tealby, Ludford, Calcethorpe, Cawkwell, Oxcombe, S.Ormsby, S.Thoresby, Ailby, Alford, Ailby, Greenfield, Saleby, Hagnaby, Thorpe, Theddlethorpe-all-Saints, Gt.Carlton, Little Carlton, Grimoldby, S.Cockerington, N.Cockerington, Alvingham, Covenham, North Cotes, Tetney, Grainsby, Wold Newton, Hatcliffe, Swallow, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Grasby, N.Kelsey moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 4 points. 

Running points total : 58.
Stig's points total : 19.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2018)

July 2nd 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey
July 6th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
July 12th 32.6 miles 1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Watergate bay ,Porth ,Newquay ,Crantock ,Holywell bay
July 13th 33.9 miles 1 point
Holywell bay ,Zelah ,Shortlanes end ,Chasewater ,Porthtowan ,Perranporth ,Holywell bay
July 14th 53.6 miles 2 points
Holywell bay ,Perranporth ,St Agnes ,Porthtowan ,Callistick ,St Columb ,Watergate bay ,Newquay ,Holywell
July 23rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
July 24th 32.1 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
July 29th 68.1 mile 3 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Ruddington ,Gotham ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
July 30th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxilby ,Sileby ,Cropston ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 77
Points in all challenges 128


----------



## StuartG (29 Jul 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]

Total 33 points


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jul 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points

*1st July 2018:
57.85 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*7th July 2018:
67.99 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*8th July 2018:
53.20 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*14th July 2018:
64.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*15th July 2018
59.69 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Biggin, Cawood, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

*19th July 2018
53.17 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point *

*21st July 2018
56.20 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Angram, Askham Richard, Healaugh, Wighill, Tadcaster, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *2 points*

*28th July 2018
53.63 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wothersome, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 43 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2018)

*29 July*

“Saga CC” Jolly Boys Outing to SkegVegas

112.4mi/ 180.89km *4 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/1736236541*


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*7th July: 73.87 miles* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop (my previous LBS having closed), desperately trying to get back in time for the England game (I only missed the first 10 minutes) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418 - 3 points
*14th July: 70.03 miles* - Pushing further east, almost as far as Hitchin, then back via Luton estate roads and the Busway. My stop for an ice-cream with 25 miles to go backfired though; cooled me down, but left me with a dodgy stomach for the rest of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1702058808 - 3 points
*21st July: 32.29 miles* - Shorter ride than usual, as I'll (hopefully) do my final long training ride tomorrow. Did a bit of the new Aylesbury to Waddesdon Greenway - certainly better than using the busy A41! Also now have ridden over 10,000 miles on my Trek - https://www.strava.com/activities/1717877778 - 1 point
*22nd July: 69.14 miles* - Final training ride before RideLondon. Didn't do as much mileage as I'd wanted (got up late), but did manage both the planned tough climbs in the heat, so will take that as a success - https://www.strava.com/activities/1720498489 - 3 points
*29th July: 102.5 miles* - RideLondon 2018. My longest ride ever. It rained. A lot. More details in the RideLondon thread - https://www.strava.com/activities/1735842552 - 4 points

*Total so far: 56 points*


----------



## Elysian_Roads (31 Jul 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km - 3 rides, 3 points

8th July - 50.58 miles, 14.7 Average mph, 278m elevation gain. Triban 500, Cox Green, Bray, Windsor, Twyford, Binfield, Winkfield, Fifield, back into Windsor, then home via White Waltham. 2 points.

21st July - 53km, 16.1 Average mph, 171m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Twyford, Shurlock Row, Home. 1 point.

30th July - 52.12km, 16 average mph, 220m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Twyford, Hurst, Binfield, Fifield, White Waltham, Home. 1 point.

A total of 18 points in this challenge.


----------



## Domus (1 Aug 2018)

January 1 Grange, Flookburgh, Cartmell, High Newton, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack and back to Grange. 50.4 kms 1 point
January 28 Home, Bury Edenfield, Rawtenstall, up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Home 50.17 kms 1 point
February 2 Grange to Arnside via Levens. Return by same route 56.8 kms 1 point
February 4 Holcombe Hill ride again with small loop through Bury (don't ask) 53.25 kms 1point
February 7 Home, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and up and over Chorley Old Road 58.5 kms 1 point
February 21 Same route to see my mum in Chorley with short loop to Costa. 59.42 Kms 1 point
March 6 To Mum's and back but avoided Rivington, feeling out of sorts. 58.63 Kms 1 point
March 23 Bay Cycle Way part 1 Barrow to Grange-over-Sands 61 Kms 1 point
March 24 Bay Cycle Way part 2 Grange to Glasson Dock and back to Lancaster. 82.14 Kms 2 points
March 29 Grange to Arnside via Levens, return by same route 55.8 Kms 1 point
April 3 Mum's and back via Rivington 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 14 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bolton, Little Lever and home. 50.2 Kms 1 point
April 23 First proper ride on Mallorca, no villages to name but 54.53 Kms 1 point
April 24 Climb from Palma to Belver Castle by circuitous route back to hotel via busy cycle lane 50.17 Kms 1 point
April 25 Big (for me) climb to Santauri de Cura via Randa, back to hotel 59.49 Kms 1 point
April 27 Similar route to day 1 on Mallorca 52.08 Kms 1 point
May 3 Visit to Mum's in Chorley usual route plus short detour 62.87 Kms 1 point
May 5 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Ripponden and Sowerby Bridge. 72.3 Kms 1 point
May 17 Visit to mum's by slightly different route, 59.08 Kms 1 point
May 20 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 57.64 Kms 1 point
May 26 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens 52.64 Kms 1 point
May 28 To Arnside and back from Sunny Grange 55.64 Kms 1 point
June 2 Friday Night Ride Manchester to Blackpool plus to and fro from home 148 Kms 3 points
June 6 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Guided Bus Way to Over Hulton, Farnworth , Bolton, Home 52.29 Kms 1 point
June 17 Home, Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Toddy, Cragg Vale, Sowerby Bridge 71.6 Kms 1 point
June 22 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Farnworth, Bolton and Home 54.86 Kms 1 point
June 27 Grange to Arnside and back with added Silverdale 70.3 Kms 1 point
June 29 Grange circular via Cartmell Fell and Levens. 53.8Kms 1 point
July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point

Running total 41 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2018)

*6 Jan* Coalville-Bosworth loop
33.3mi/53.59km *1 point*

*11 Jan* EM Airport Run
31.4mi/50.53km *1 point

1 Feb *Willington loop
31.5mi/50.69km* 1 point
https://www.strava.com/routes/11813954*

*8 Feb* Greysich 31.6mi/50.86km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1397933121

*15 Feb* Thursday Night Beacon Bash 38.6 mi/62.12 km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1402369735

*24th Feb* Voyage to Ventoux 82.6 mi/ 132.93km *3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1423757633*
http

*March 11 *1st Ever Ton 116.7 mi/ 187.81km *4 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989327

*March 25 *CC Forum Ride-Bosworth Lanes 52.6mi/ 84.65km *2 points*

*12 April *Saga CC NW Leics Ride 34.3mi/55.2km *1 point*

*18 April *Pistern Bash 33.5 mi/ 53.91km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1516452789

*20 April *NW Leics Spin 39.3 mi/63.25km* 1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1520402157

*26 April *Chain Gang Fail 37mi/ 59.55km* 1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1533224983

*5 May *Local Lanes 32.1mi/51.66km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1550690851*

*13 May*
Tour of the Peak 2018- Medium Route 62.14mi/100 km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1569648749

*20 May *CC Forum ride to Lincoln. Ton #2 112.9mi/181.69km *4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1584577118*

*29 May *31.6mi/50.86km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1604252870*

*2 June *Fradley Junction Loop 72.2mi/ 116.2km *3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1611912127*

*21 June *Barton Marina Chain Gang Loop 42.4mi/68.24km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1653399328*

*24 June *CC Forum Ride (Market Bosworth-Nice Pie Cafe-Market Bosworth) 84.9mi/136.63km *3 points*

*1 July *Atherstone/Market Bosworth loop 50.1mi/80.63km* 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1673653598*

*15 July *Startline Leicestershire Sportive 2018 57.7mi/ 92.86km *2 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1704122932
*
19 July *Saga CC Reunion Ride 38.7mi/62.28km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1713974559*

*22 July *Belton-Charnwood-Markfield loop 31.4mi/50.53km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1719434148






*29 July *“Saga CC” Jolly Boys Outing to SkegVegas 112.4mi/ 180.89km *4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1736236541*

*6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*


Running Total *45 Points*


----------



## dickyknees (1 Aug 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July 1st 84.23 kms (52.34 miles) 2 points. *
Reid Rens - On Yer Bike event organised by the Rotary Clubs of Holyhead and Llangefni.
*July 3rd 65 kms (40.39 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhoscoch, Llanerchymedd, Llandrygan, Llanfihagel hy Nhwyn, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*July 6th 53.26 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*July 10th 64.8 kms (40.27 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*July 13th - 117.9 kms (73.27 miles) - 3 points. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Trefdaeth, Gaerwen, Llanfair PG, Menai Suspension Bridge, Y Felinheli, Caernarfon, Bontnewydd, LLanwnda, Llandwrog, Dinas Dinlle, Caernarfon Airport, return to cross Menai Strait on Brittannia Bridge and down the A5 to home.
*July 29th - 160.90 kms (100 miles) - 4 points. *
Prudential Ride London 100. 

*Total 51 points.*


----------



## Elysian_Roads (2 Aug 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km, 3 rides, 3 points
July - 186km, 3 rides, 4 points

2nd August - 51km, 15.5 average mph, 230m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cockpole Green, Twyford, Hurst, Binfield, Shurlock Row, White Waltham, Home. 1 point.

A total of 19 points in this challenge.


----------



## The Bystander (3 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August :
*3rd* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, home *65.6km*/1 point

38 points


----------



## Slick (4 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> A very enjoyable 50 miles today. This was a 3 loch challenge that I had seen on Strava some time ago and have been looking to try it out so when a freind from work suggested it I jumped at the chance. It was only 42 miles but I did an extended stretch down the river Leven before heading home. I'll put a report in your ride today.
> 
> *13 points.*
> 
> I'm not superstitious or anything, but I'll need at least another point soon as nobody likes 13.


I know this is very late but a new job has lead to lots of hassles that hopefully is coming to an end soon.

I did manage a couple of rides in July and a 50 miler last night to get August off to a flier. 

Unfortunately, I've had to change my user name on Strava and Make it private so there will be no links to that or Relive. 

First 50K was on 16.07.18 whilst visiting my BIL who lives at Glenfinan which is just North of fort William but on the other side of the loch. I cycled from there down the single track road to the Corran Ferry then joined the cycle path over the Ballahulish bridge and into Glencoe village. I was supposed to meet Mrs Slick there but as there was no sign of her I thought I would tackle the hill which was amazing. Mrs Slick did eventually catch up with me and I felt like a wee boy getting called in for his dinner just as the climb was becoming fun. Unfinished business here, but I intend going back there and maybe doing an evening cycle as this really is an amazing Glen.

Next was 21.07.18 which was a ride I've done a few times before sometimes with and sometimes without Strava. I did feel good and knew I was going well when my brother was struggling to keep up going over the Dukes Pass. This was round Loch Katrine from Aberfoyle which is 50K with 2500 feet of climbing, 17 achievements and a huge smile on my face.

*15 Points 

August.
*
This was just last night and was the exact 3 loch challenge ride that I mention in the post I'm replying to. I forgot just how nippy one of the climbs were and almost had to stop but my riding partner kept me going. There is another option with a huge climb over Glen Douglas that this guy is determined to get me over but I've seen the first bit and doubt that's ever going to happen.

Anyway, an early 2 points for me with plenty of the month to go.

*17 Points.*


----------



## Jon George (4 Aug 2018)

*4th August*
Ipswich – Claydon - Coddenham - Stonham Aspal - Pettaugh - Framsden - Helmingham - Gosbeck - Hemmingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich – Ipswich
51.5km (Before breakfast! )

*1 Point
Total 30 points*


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Aug 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points
June: 5 rides, 8 points
July: 7 rides, 10 points

4 August: Saltcoats-Largs-Routenburn and back. 52k
5 August: Roads around johnstone/kilmacolm/houston/paisley. 55k
11 August: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Kilmaurs-Fenwick-Galston-Prestwick. 66k
19 August: Round Stra’ven 50. 50 miles

Total: 48 points


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Aug 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points

*4th August 2018
50.21 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *2 points*

Running total:* 45 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## steverob (4 Aug 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*4th August: 33.68 miles* - Visited by the fairy less than a mile into my ride. After fixing that, mainly kept myself to the foothills of the Chilterns - turning off before I reached the main part of any of the bigger climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/1749372110 - 1 point

*Total so far: 57 points*


----------



## Elysian_Roads (4 Aug 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km, 3 rides, 3 points
July - 186km, 3 rides, 4 points

2nd August - 51km, 15.5 average mph, 230m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cockpole Green, Twyford, Hurst, Binfield, Shurlock Row, White Waltham, Home. 1 point.

4th August - 51 Miles. 15.3 average mph. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Reading, Woodley, Whistley Green, Twyford, Shurlock Row, then a loop round Touchen End to push over the imperial fifty by the time I got home. 2 points.

A total of 21 points in this challenge.


----------



## Eribiste (5 Aug 2018)

August, tick!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1750486835/segments/43857312020


----------



## The Bystander (5 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 1 ride 1 point 
+
*5th* Walgrave, Old, Thorpe Underwood, Harrington, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, Mawsley, home *54.0km */ 1point

39 points


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2018)

Aug 5th 38.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 78
Points in all challenges 133


----------



## steverob (5 Aug 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*4th August: 33.68 miles* - Visited by the fairy less than a mile into my ride. After fixing that, mainly kept myself to the foothills of the Chilterns - turning off before I reached the main part of any of the bigger climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/1749372110 - 1 point
*5th August: 37.87 miles* - One of my regular 60km flatter loops out to the west of Aylesbury; much too hot to do anything more dramatic than that - https://www.strava.com/activities/1751541952 - 1 point

*Total so far: 58 points*


----------



## aferris2 (5 Aug 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
2018 running total 26 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Aug 2018)

*6 Jan* Coalville-Bosworth loop
33.3mi/53.59km *1 point*

*11 Jan* EM Airport Run
31.4mi/50.53km *1 point

1 Feb *Willington loop
31.5mi/50.69km* 1 point
https://www.strava.com/routes/11813954*

*8 Feb* Greysich 31.6mi/50.86km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1397933121

*15 Feb* Thursday Night Beacon Bash 38.6 mi/62.12 km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1402369735

*24th Feb* Voyage to Ventoux 82.6 mi/ 132.93km *3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1423757633*
http

*March 11 *1st Ever Ton 116.7 mi/ 187.81km *4 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989327

*March 25 *CC Forum Ride-Bosworth Lanes 52.6mi/ 84.65km *2 points*

*12 April *Saga CC NW Leics Ride 34.3mi/55.2km *1 point*

*18 April *Pistern Bash 33.5 mi/ 53.91km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1516452789

*20 April *NW Leics Spin 39.3 mi/63.25km* 1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1520402157

*26 April *Chain Gang Fail 37mi/ 59.55km* 1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1533224983

*5 May *Local Lanes 32.1mi/51.66km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1550690851*

*13 May*
Tour of the Peak 2018- Medium Route 62.14mi/100 km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1569648749

*20 May *CC Forum ride to Lincoln. Ton #2 112.9mi/181.69km *4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1584577118*

*29 May *31.6mi/50.86km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1604252870*

*2 June *Fradley Junction Loop 72.2mi/ 116.2km *3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1611912127*

*21 June *Barton Marina Chain Gang Loop 42.4mi/68.24km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1653399328*

*24 June *CC Forum Ride (Market Bosworth-Nice Pie Cafe-Market Bosworth) 84.9mi/136.63km *3 points*

*1 July *Atherstone/Market Bosworth loop 50.1mi/80.63km* 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1673653598*

*15 July *Startline Leicestershire Sportive 2018 57.7mi/ 92.86km *2 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1704122932
*
19 July *Saga CC Reunion Ride 38.7mi/62.28km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1713974559*

*22 July *Belton-Charnwood-Markfield loop 31.4mi/50.53km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1719434148






*29 July *“Saga CC” Jolly Boys Outing to SkegVegas 112.4mi/ 180.89km *4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1736236541*

*6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*


Running Total *45 Points*


----------



## Domus (7 Aug 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point

Running total 42 points


----------



## Sbudge (8 Aug 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point.
*August, 2018*
-- 2nd: 82 km (51 miles). A mix of road, towpath, bridleways and cycleways. Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Royton, Bury, Greenmount, Bury, Rochdale, LB, Tod. 2 points.


Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 16.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 40.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 2nd August ride): 56.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Aug 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767


----------



## StuartG (9 Aug 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points

Total 35 points


----------



## The Bystander (9 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 2 rides 2 points 
+
*9th* Walgrave, Old, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Walgrave, Old, home *53.2km */ 1point

40 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Aug 2018)

*AUGUST

6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*

*9 Aug* Bosworth SW 32.8mi/52.79km *1 point* 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124

Month Total *2 Points*
Running Total *46 Points*


----------



## Domus (11 Aug 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point

Running total 43 points


----------



## steverob (11 Aug 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*4th August: 33.68 miles* - Visited by the fairy less than a mile into my ride. After fixing that, mainly kept myself to the foothills of the Chilterns - turning off before I reached the main part of any of the bigger climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/1749372110 - 1 point
*5th August: 37.87 miles* - One of my regular 60km flatter loops out to the west of Aylesbury; much too hot to do anything more dramatic than that - https://www.strava.com/activities/1751541952 - 1 point
*11th August: 62.41 miles* - Took on four tough climbs from the southern end of the Chilterns - Wigans Lane, Chipps Hill, Dudley Lane and Park Lane, and survived them all! Was supposed to be a 50 mile ride, but a tailwind on the way home encouraged me to extend it to 100km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1765012184 - 3 points

*Total so far: 61 points*


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

August
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point
Running Total now: 24 points


----------



## Bazzer (12 Aug 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 12th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Appleton, Budworth, Tabley, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Lymm,, Warburton, Cucheth, Lowton, Croft, home 85.2kms 2 points

Running total 24 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Aug 2018)

*AUGUST

6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*

*9 Aug* Bosworth SW 32.8mi/52.79km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124

*12 Aug* Coalville Wheelers Club Run 53.0 miles/85.26km *2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162*

Month Total *4* *Points*
Running Total *48 Points*


----------



## tallliman (12 Aug 2018)

January (5 points)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332
6th January 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615
14th January 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1356745017

February (8 points)
4th February 31.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1391014265 https://www.strava.com/activities/1391475145
11th February 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402473383
17th February 69.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403
24th February 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1423546625
25th February 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1425302751

March (8 points)
4th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1435904642
11th March 114.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828
16th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1456197255
30th March: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1479741625

April (9 points)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
29th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1538972871

May (11 points)
20th May: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1584563479
26th May: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1597075453
29th May 105 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1603999727

June (15 points)
3rd June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1614843909
8th June: 34 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1625119393
15th June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1640323221
17th June: 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1644106759
24th June 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1658924113
30th June 106 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1672190230

July (4 points)
7th July: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1686568421
21st July 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1717212330

August (1 point)
5th August: 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1751081708

Total 61 points


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points

*4th August 2018
50.21 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *2 points*

*12th August 2018 
63.77 km* - Thirsk, Kirby Wiske, Maunby, Newby Wiske, Wallaby, Yafforth, Great Langton, Kirkby Fleetham, Leeming Bar, Aiskew, Bedale, Exelby, Burneston, Carthorpe, Thornborough, Ainderby Quernhow, Howe, Carlton Minniot and back to Thirsk - *1 point *

Running total:* 46 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 Aug 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km, 3 rides, 3 points
July - 186km, 3 rides, 4 points

2nd August - 51km, 15.5 average mph, 230m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cockpole Green, Twyford, Hurst, Binfield, Shurlock Row, White Waltham, Home. 1 point.

4th August - 51 Miles. 15.3 average mph. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Reading, Woodley, Whistley Green, Twyford, Shurlock Row, then a loop round Touchen End to push over the imperial fifty by the time I got home. 2 points.

12th August - 50.59 Miles. 15.7 average mph. Triban 500. Windsor, Fifield, Maiden's Green, Binfield, Twyford, Henley and return, then a loop round Old Windsor and Datchet back to Windsor for the 50.

A total of 23 points in this challenge.


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Aug 2018)

I've got a lot of catching with with recording my rides, 11 in July I've not had time to list here yet!

Meanwhile I'll add my only qualifying August ride to date.

2/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1744477025 63.7km Lach Dennis.

That's 65 points to date, including the yet unlisted July rides.


----------



## Rob and Alison (13 Aug 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.

July
1st. 51km. CCC ride. Caistor, Rothwell, Cuxwold, Swallow, Beelsby, Hatcliffe, Thorganby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Swinhope, Brookenby, Stainton-le-Vale, 'High st.' Whitegate Hill, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
7th. 51.80miles. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, E.Firsby, Cold Hanworth, Welton, Dunholme, Scothern, Reasby, Snelland, Wickenby, Bustlingthorpe, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
14th. 82.39miles. Caistor, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Messingham, E.Butterwick, Gunness, Keadby, W.Butterwick, Owston Ferry, W.Stockwith, Walkeringham, Gainsborough, Upton, Stow, Sturton-by-Stow, Brattleby, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 3 points.
20th. 55.56miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Worlaby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, Burton-upon-Stather, Flixborough, Gunness, W.Butterwick, Messingham, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem 2 points.
22nd. 64km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Croxton, Barton-upon-Humber. Horkstow rd, Middlegate lane, Melton Ross, Somerby(snapped chain up sommerby hill!!), Searby Owmby, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
27th. 104 Miles. Caistor, Tealby, Ludford, Calcethorpe, Cawkwell, Oxcombe, S.Ormsby, S.Thoresby, Ailby, Alford, Ailby, Greenfield, Saleby, Hagnaby, Thorpe, Theddlethorpe-all-Saints, Gt.Carlton, Little Carlton, Grimoldby, S.Cockerington, N.Cockerington, Alvingham, Covenham, North Cotes, Tetney, Grainsby, Wold Newton, Hatcliffe, Swallow, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Grasby, N.Kelsey moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 4 points.

August
3rd. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
4th. 53Miles. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, Middle Rasen, Friesthorpe, Wickenby, Snelland, Reasby, Stainton-by-Langworth, Scothern, Dunholme, Welton, Cold Hanworth, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 2 points.
11th. 106 Miles. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Keelby, Ulceby, Barrow, Barton, S.Ferriby, Winterton, Coleby, W.Halton, Alkborough, Burton-upon-Stather, Gunness, Althorpe, Beltoft, Sandtoft, Westwoodside, Owston Ferry, Epworth, Beltoft, W.Butterwick, Gunness, Ashby, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. on Tandem. 4 points.
12th. 51km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale G.C., Burnham, Wootton, Kirmington, Grasby Bottoms, Grasby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1point.

Running points total : 66.
Stig's points total : 21.


----------



## al3xsh (14 Aug 2018)

August
August 8th - 63.1 miles : Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Hartington - Ilam - Tissington - Cromford - Chesterfield

July - best 64.2 miles
July 9th - 50.7 miles : Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Monsall Head - Ashford - Bakewell - Chesterfield
July 12th - 64.2 miles : Chesterfield - Hardwick Hall - Mansfield - Edwinstowe - Clumber Park - Eckington - Dronfield - Holmesfield - Chesterfield

June - best 62.6 miles
June 18th - 53.9 miles : Chesterfield - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield
June 26th - 62.6 miles : Chesterfield - Bradfield - Strines - Thornhill - Bradwell - Great Longstone - Chesterfield

May - best 62.8 miles
May 4th - 62.8 miles : Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Longnor - <Lost > - Tissington - Chesterfield
May 18th - 50.9 miles : Chesterfield - Hope Valley - Edale - Mam Nick - Peak Forest - Bakewell - Chesterfield

April - 41.4 miles
Chesterfield - Stanage Edge - Bamford - Bradwell - Chesterfield

March - 52.4 miles
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17 miles
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## The Bystander (15 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 3 rides 3 points
+
*15th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Arthingworth, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Walgrave, home *55.1km */ 1point

41 points


----------



## Domus (15 Aug 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 44 points


----------



## Sbudge (16 Aug 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Aug 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I've got a lot of catching with with recording my rides, 11 in July I've not had time to list here yet!
> 
> Meanwhile I'll add my only qualifying August ride to date.
> 
> ...



Here are the missing July rides.

5/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1682267717 60.9km. Wizard hill and Birtles.
7/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1686628955 51.0km. Arley, Tabley, Tatton.
10/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1692988724 60.3km. Alderley Edge, Mottram and down Artists Lane.
12/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1697247709 52.8km. Tatton Park, Northwood and Ashley.
14/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1702251479 61.6km. Fighting melting tar on Route 573.
17/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1708183348 52.5km. Plumley.
20/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1714951999 53.9km. Wilmslow, Alderley Edge.
21/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1718101644 50.7km. Wizard pub up to Wildboarclough and back.
24/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1724206858 63.7km. Arley Hall clockwise.
26/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/172874290 61.7km. Arley Hall anti clockwise.
31/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1739755859 61.7km. Over Alderley via Artists Lane.


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Aug 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018


----------



## 13 rider (18 Aug 2018)

Aug 5th 38.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 18th 68.1 mile 3 points 
Anstey ,Wysall ,Ruddington ,Cotgrave ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 81
Points in all challenges 136


----------



## Bazzer (18 Aug 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 12th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Appleton, Budworth, Tabley, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Lymm,, Warburton, Cucheth, Lowton, Croft, home 85.2kms 2 points
15th Croft, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Cucheth, Croft, home. 54.71kms 1 point 

Running total 25 points


----------



## slow scot (19 Aug 2018)

July.
30th. (82kms)
Banchory loop via Durris hills, Garrol hill, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Drum, and Deeside Line.
August.
1st. (64kms)
Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway, Hazelhead.
3rd. (53kms)
Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Loch of Skene, Blacktop.
5th. (72kms)
Banchory via Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, the "new castle" roads, Hill of Brathens, etc.
6th. (57kms)
Ballater, South Deeside, Lochnagar Distillery loop, Balmoral, Old Military Road, Gairnshiel plus Donside climb. Back over Old Military road and Balmoral.
9th. (64kms)
Same Col de Millbuie route as on 1st August.
17th. (53kms)
Deeside Line, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill cycleway, Hazelhead.
18th. (72kms)
Banchory route same as on 5th August. The roads via the new build castle make for an easier route if windy.

Total points; 96


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Aug 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points

*4th August 2018
50.21 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *2 points*

*12th August 2018 
63.77 km* - Thirsk, Kirby Wiske, Maunby, Newby Wiske, Wallaby, Yafforth, Great Langton, Kirkby Fleetham, Leeming Bar, Aiskew, Bedale, Exelby, Burneston, Carthorpe, Thornborough, Ainderby Quernhow, Howe, Carlton Minniot and back to Thirsk - *1 point *

*18th August 2018
58.27 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 47 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## lane (19 Aug 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides
June 7 rides
July 3 rides

17th August 162 km Derby to Skegness
26th August 112 km Fradley Junction


----------



## steverob (19 Aug 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*4th August: 33.68 miles* - Visited by the fairy less than a mile into my ride. After fixing that, mainly kept myself to the foothills of the Chilterns - turning off before I reached the main part of any of the bigger climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/1749372110 - 1 point
*5th August: 37.87 miles* - One of my regular 60km flatter loops out to the west of Aylesbury; much too hot to do anything more dramatic than that - https://www.strava.com/activities/1751541952 - 1 point
*11th August: 62.41 miles* - Took on four tough climbs from the southern end of the Chilterns - Wigans Lane, Chipps Hill, Dudley Lane and Park Lane, and survived them all! Was supposed to be a 50 mile ride, but a tailwind on the way home encouraged me to extend it to 100km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1765012184 - 3 points
*19th August: 63.38 miles* - Out to Oxford and back with @Sbudge; overcast and headwind on the way out, sunny and tailwind on the way back (as proved by a number of PRs on the second half of the ride!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1783096125 - 3 points

*Total so far: 64 points*


----------



## The Bystander (20 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
+
*17th* Walgrave, Hannington, Holcot, Brixworth, Scaldwell, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Rothwell, Thorpe Underwood, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Walgrave, home *54.0km* / 1point
*20th* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Pytchley, home *83.6km* / 2 points 

44 points


----------



## Spinney (20 Aug 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point
*26th* - Wotton Hill, Dursley, Kings Stanley, Selsey Common, Nympsfield, Wotton, 32 miles, 1 point Relive

*August
20th* - Levens, Hincaster, Holme, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - 31.7 miles, 1 point

*Total: 11 points*


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
2018 running total 27 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Aug 2018)

*AUGUST

6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*

*9 Aug* Bosworth SW 32.8mi/52.79km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124

*12 Aug* Coalville Wheelers Club Run 53.0 miles/85.26km *2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162*

*20 Aug* Pistern and Punctures 39.3 mi/ 63.25km *1 point* 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1785815530

Month Total *5* *Points*
Running Total *49 Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Aug 2018)

39 points carried forward.

21 July - Lillebaelt Round - Denmark 203km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1717376977

13th August 54km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1769450101

45 points


----------



## dickyknees (21 Aug 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August
August 21 - 56.8 kms (35.29 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Total 52 points.*


----------



## StuartG (21 Aug 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]

Total 37 points


----------



## aferris2 (22 Aug 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
2018 running total 29 points


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
2 Points

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th April *43 miles. 2 points. Culcheth, High Legh, Gt.Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*29th April *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Kearsley, Prestwich, Swinton.
7 Points

*May
4th May *33 miles. 1 point. Astley, Haydock, Stone Cross, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.
*20th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*23rd May *34miles. 1 point. A580 path through Astley, Golborne, Haydock to St.Helen's and return.
*27th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Swinton.
*30th May *52 miles. 2 points. Walberswick, Westleton, Leiston, Snape, Tunstall, Snape, Aldeburgh, Aldringham, Leiston, Minsmere, Westlton, Walberswick.
6 points

*June
3rd June *46 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*17th June *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Eccles.
*24th June *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Latchford, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
4 points

*July
1st July *33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
*15th July *31 miles. 1 point. Swinton up the A6 to Adlington and back to support our Ironman members.
2 points.

*August
3rd August *31 miles. 1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sheffield, Treen, Sennen, Crows-an-Wra, Lower Drift, Newlyn, Penzance.
*9th August *42 miles 1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, St.Buryan, Sennen, St.Just, Morvah, Zennor, Halsetown, Cripplesease, Gulval, Longrock, Marazion.
2 points.


Total Points.
Half Centuries: 29
Metric Centuries: 33


----------



## Sbudge (23 Aug 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km*

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*

*5th July:- *Home-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Chertsey-Home. *53.2km*

*14th August:- *St Leon sur Vezere, Thonac, Montignac, Le Verdier, Chabanettas, Fanlac*. 55.2km*


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Aug 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856

July 8th. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Mickleton, Illmington, Ebrington, Shipston, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Warwick 56.4 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1688331595

August 11th. Warwick, Aston Canlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford, Loxley, Sherborne, Barford, Warwick. 37.2 miles. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1763991776


----------



## Jon George (24 Aug 2018)

*24th August*
Ipswich – Henley – Hemingstone – Crowfield – Pettaugh – Winston Green – Debenham – and return
50.18km 

*1 Point
Total 31 points*


----------



## aferris2 (24 Aug 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points

2018 running total 32 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Aug 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2018)

Aug 5th 38.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 18th 68.1 mile 3 points 
Anstey ,Wysall ,Ruddington ,Cotgrave ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Anstey 
Aug 25th 101 mile 4 points 
Anstey ,Desford ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Waltham ,Harby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 85
Points in all challenges 140


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Aug 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points

*4th August 2018
50.21 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *2 points*

*12th August 2018 
63.77 km* - Thirsk, Kirby Wiske, Maunby, Newby Wiske, Wallaby, Yafforth, Great Langton, Kirkby Fleetham, Leeming Bar, Aiskew, Bedale, Exelby, Burneston, Carthorpe, Thornborough, Ainderby Quernhow, Howe, Carlton Minniot and back to Thirsk - *1 point *

*18th August 2018
58.27 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*25th August 2018
57.40 km* - Thorner, Bramham Park, Wattle Syke, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 48 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Aug 2018)

*AUGUST

6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*

*9 Aug* Bosworth SW 32.8mi/52.79km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124

*12 Aug* Coalville Wheelers Club Run 53.0 miles/85.26km *2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162*

*20 Aug* Pistern and Punctures 39.3 mi/ 63.25km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1785815530

*25 Aug* CC Forum Ride- Dove Cottage 73.8 mi/118.77km 
*3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1796187539*

Month Total *8* *Points*
Running Total *52* *Points*


----------



## Bazzer (26 Aug 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 12th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Appleton, Budworth, Tabley, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Lymm,, Warburton, Cucheth, Lowton, Croft, home 85.2kms 2 points
15th Croft, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7kms 1 point
26th Croft, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55.2kms 1 point

Running total 26 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2018)

Aug 5th 38.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 18th 68.1 mile 3 points 
Anstey ,Wysall ,Ruddington ,Cotgrave ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Anstey 
Aug 25th 101 mile 4 points 
Anstey ,Desford ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Waltham ,Harby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Aug 26th 31.4 miles 1 point 
St Bernards 50km loop again 

Points in this challenge 86
Points in all challenges 141


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Aug 2018)

*AUGUST

6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816*

*9 Aug* Bosworth SW 32.8mi/52.79km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124

*12 Aug* Coalville Wheelers Club Run 53.0 miles/85.26km *2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162*

*20 Aug* Pistern and Punctures 39.3 mi/ 63.25km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1785815530

*25 Aug* CC Forum Ride- Dove Cottage 73.8 mi/118.77km
*3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1796187539*

*26 Aug* CWCC Club Run (Stenson) 58.1 mi/93.50 km 
*2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1798671824
*
Month Total *10* *Points*
Running Total *54 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Aug 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.

July
1st. 51km. CCC ride. Caistor, Rothwell, Cuxwold, Swallow, Beelsby, Hatcliffe, Thorganby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Swinhope, Brookenby, Stainton-le-Vale, 'High st.' Whitegate Hill, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
7th. 51.80miles. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, E.Firsby, Cold Hanworth, Welton, Dunholme, Scothern, Reasby, Snelland, Wickenby, Bustlingthorpe, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
14th. 82.39miles. Caistor, Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Messingham, E.Butterwick, Gunness, Keadby, W.Butterwick, Owston Ferry, W.Stockwith, Walkeringham, Gainsborough, Upton, Stow, Sturton-by-Stow, Brattleby, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 3 points.
20th. 55.56miles. Caistor, Howsham, Wrawby, Elsham, Worlaby, Horkstow, Horkstow Bridge, Winterton, Burton-upon-Stather, Flixborough, Gunness, W.Butterwick, Messingham, Scawby, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem 2 points.
22nd. 64km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Croxton, Barton-upon-Humber. Horkstow rd, Middlegate lane, Melton Ross, Somerby(snapped chain up sommerby hill!!), Searby Owmby, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
27th. 104 Miles. Caistor, Tealby, Ludford, Calcethorpe, Cawkwell, Oxcombe, S.Ormsby, S.Thoresby, Ailby, Alford, Ailby, Greenfield, Saleby, Hagnaby, Thorpe, Theddlethorpe-all-Saints, Gt.Carlton, Little Carlton, Grimoldby, S.Cockerington, N.Cockerington, Alvingham, Covenham, North Cotes, Tetney, Grainsby, Wold Newton, Hatcliffe, Swallow, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Grasby, N.Kelsey moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 4 points.

August
3rd. 58km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. *with Stig. 1 point.
4th. 53Miles. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, Middle Rasen, Friesthorpe, Wickenby, Snelland, Reasby, Stainton-by-Langworth, Scothern, Dunholme, Welton, Cold Hanworth, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 2 points.
11th. 106 Miles. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Keelby, Ulceby, Barrow, Barton, S.Ferriby, Winterton, Coleby, W.Halton, Alkborough, Burton-upon-Stather, Gunness, Althorpe, Beltoft, Sandtoft, Westwoodside, Owston Ferry, Epworth, Beltoft, W.Butterwick, Gunness, Ashby, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Waddingham, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. on Tandem. 4 points.
12th. 51km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale G.C., Burnham, Wootton, Kirmington, Grasby Bottoms, Grasby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 1point.
17th. 53 Miles. Reverse of 4th august route. on Tandem. 2 points.
25th. 62Km. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor,Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Wrawby, Worlaby, Horkstow, chain snapped up Horkstow hill, fixed and reversed route home. on Tandem. 1 point.
26th. 66Km. Caistor, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, Owmby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, Newton-by-Toft, W.Rasen, N.Owersby, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield lane, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 Point.

Running points total : 70.
Stig's points total : 21.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points

*4th August 2018
50.21 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *2 points*

*12th August 2018 
63.77 km* - Thirsk, Kirby Wiske, Maunby, Newby Wiske, Wallaby, Yafforth, Great Langton, Kirkby Fleetham, Leeming Bar, Aiskew, Bedale, Exelby, Burneston, Carthorpe, Thornborough, Ainderby Quernhow, Howe, Carlton Minniot and back to Thirsk - *1 point *

*18th August 2018
58.27 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*25th August 2018
57.40 km* - Thorner, Bramham Park, Wattle Syke, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*27th August 2018
51.66 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 49 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2018)

Aug 5th 38.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 18th 68.1 mile 3 points 
Anstey ,Wysall ,Ruddington ,Cotgrave ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Anstey 
Aug 25th 101 mile 4 points 
Anstey ,Desford ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Waltham ,Harby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Aug 26th 31.4 miles 1 point 
St Bernards 50km loop again 
Aug 27th 31.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 87
Points in all challenges 142


----------



## aferris2 (27 Aug 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point

2018 running total 33 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Aug 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points

AUGUST

6 Aug* Melbourne Return 31.2mi/ 50.21km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816
*
9 Aug *Bosworth SW 32.8mi/52.79km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124
*
12 Aug *Coalville Wheelers Club Run 53.0 miles/85.26km *2 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162
*
20 Aug *Pistern and Punctures 39.3 mi/ 63.25km *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1785815530
*
25 Aug *CC Forum Ride- Dove Cottage 73.8 mi/118.77km
*3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1796187539
*
26 Aug *CWCC Club Run (Stenson) 58.1 mi/93.50 km
*2 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1798671824
*
27 Aug * Slow Solo to Ventoux 64.7mi/104.13km* 3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1800827329
https://www.strava.com/activities/1800397210


Month Total: *13 Points*
Running Total: *57 Points
*


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Aug 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km, 3 rides, 3 points
July - 186km, 3 rides, 4 points

2nd August - 51km, 15.5 average mph, 230m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cockpole Green, Twyford, Hurst, Binfield, Shurlock Row, White Waltham, Home. 1 point.

4th August - 51 Miles. 15.3 average mph. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Reading, Woodley, Whistley Green, Twyford, Shurlock Row, then a loop round Touchen End to push over the imperial fifty by the time I got home. 2 points.

12th August - 50.59 Miles. 15.7 average mph. Triban 500. Windsor, Fifield, Maiden's Green, Binfield, Twyford, Henley and return, then a loop round Old Windsor and Datchet back to Windsor for the 50. 2 points.

27th August - 52.05 Miles. 15.9 average mph. Triban 500. Cox Green to Twyford to Henley to Turville Heath, then to Marlow, Cookham, and a loop round Shurlock Row and Waltham St Lawrence, to make a third imperial 50 in the month.

A total of 25 points in this challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point.
*August, 2018*
-- 2nd: 82 km (51 miles). A mix of road, towpath, bridleways and cycleways. Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Royton, Bury, Greenmount, Bury, Rochdale, LB, Tod. 2 points.
-- 24th: 90 km (56 miles). More roads and cyclepaths. Harrogate, cycle path to Ripley, Pateley Bridge, Lofthouse, Trapping Hill, Masham, Ripley, cycle path, Harrogate. 2 points.


Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 18.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 44.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 24th August ride): 62.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## steverob (27 Aug 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*4th August: 33.68 miles* - Visited by the fairy less than a mile into my ride. After fixing that, mainly kept myself to the foothills of the Chilterns - turning off before I reached the main part of any of the bigger climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/1749372110 - 1 point
*5th August: 37.87 miles* - One of my regular 60km flatter loops out to the west of Aylesbury; much too hot to do anything more dramatic than that - https://www.strava.com/activities/1751541952 - 1 point
*11th August: 62.41 miles* - Took on four tough climbs from the southern end of the Chilterns - Wigans Lane, Chipps Hill, Dudley Lane and Park Lane, and survived them all! Was supposed to be a 50 mile ride, but a tailwind on the way home encouraged me to extend it to 100km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1765012184 - 3 points
*19th August: 63.38 miles* - Out to Oxford and back with @Sbudge; overcast and headwind on the way out, sunny and tailwind on the way back (as proved by a number of PRs on the second half of the ride!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1783096125 - 3 points
*27th August: 74.13 miles *- Travelling through various towns/villages that my Dad used to route us through when we headed out on our east coast holidays (now all long since bypassed). Headwind really hurt on way home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1801047737 - 3 points

*Total so far: 67 points*


----------



## Osprey (28 Aug 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat).


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2018)

Aug 5th 38.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 18th 68.1 mile 3 points
Anstey ,Wysall ,Ruddington ,Cotgrave ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Anstey
Aug 25th 101 mile 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Waltham ,Harby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Aug 26th 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop again
Aug 27th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 28th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Newton Burgoland ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 88
Points in all challenges 147


----------



## The Bystander (28 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 6 rides 7 points
+
*28th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Rothwell, Thorpe Underwood, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden home *58.4km* / 1 point

45 points


----------



## StuartG (28 Aug 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
28th: 56.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Chiddingstone-Chartwell Hill-Westerham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]

Total 39 points


----------



## Domus (28 Aug 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
August 28 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 52.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 45 points


----------



## kipster (29 Aug 2018)

2nd August - Oakley, Tadley, Kingsclere, Overton, Popham, Oakley, 50.2km - 1 Point
4th August - Oakley, Tadley, Thatcham, Ecchinswell, Sydmonton, Whitchurch, Overton, Oakley - 74.7km - 1 point
11th August - Oakley, Micheldever, Crawley, Stockbridge, Whitchurch, Oakley - 56 miles (90km) - 2 points
18th August - Oakley, Cole Henley, Andover, Thruxton, Over Wallop, Stockbridge, Oakley - 68miles (109km) - 3 Points

Total: 7 points
Running total : 80


----------



## the stupid one (29 Aug 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.

August 29th: Hoylake-Leasowe-New Brighton-Seacombe Ferry-Woodside-New Ferry-Bromborough Pool-Port Sunlight-Bebington-Clatterbridge-Thornton Hough-Heswall-Irby-Greasby-West Kirby-up and down Stanley Road-Home. 50.something, 1 point.

Total: 22 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Aug 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2018)

29 August

51 km ride to Clumber Park and back

Total this month: 1 point

Running total: 12 points


----------



## dickyknees (30 Aug 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August
August 21st - 56.8 kms (35.29 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*August 30th - 58.9 kms (36.6 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Valley, home.

*Total 53 points.*


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Aug 2018)

My remaining qualifying rides for August.

Nothing for the first part of the month as I was in France on holiday, I rode most days but nothing 50km or over.

14/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1771186589 65.1km. Up Artists Lane to Over Alderley & back via Alderley Edge.

17/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1771186589 65.5km. Tatton Park, Arley Hall, Stretton.

21/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1787114022 72.9km Comberbatch, Little Legh, Antrobus.

23/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1787114022 67.9km Jodrell Bank but didn't stop for cake.

28/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1802615994 61.9km Bucklow Hill, Northwich, Lach Dennis.

30/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1807200969 62.1km Same route as 14/8, but somehow 3km less!

Total 71 points to date.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Aug 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points

2018 running total 36 points


----------



## fatjel (31 Aug 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745

May 5th 122km ish Brockenhurst --Lymington - Round the Isle of Wight -lymington -Brockenhurst https://www.strava.com/activities/1551647670

June 5th 53.67 km New Inn --- Newcastle Emlyn --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1618605993

July 22nd 81.68 km New Inn --- Cardigan ---- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1720276784

August 5th 50.82 km New Inn --- Carmarthen --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1751276069


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 11 Points


----------



## The Bystander (31 Aug 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 7 rides 8 points
+
*31st* Mawsley, Foxhall, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden Finedon, Great Addington, Woodford, Grafton Underwood, Geddington, Rushton, Rothwell, Harrington, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *51.5mi */ 2 points

47 points


----------



## dickyknees (31 Aug 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August
August 21st - 56.8 kms (35.29 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*August 30th - 58.9 kms (36.6 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*August 31st - 56.45 kms (35.08 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Trefor x roads, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Total 55 points.*


----------



## Jon George (31 Aug 2018)

*31st August*
Brampton – Willingham St Mary – Hulver – Lowestoft – Corton – Hopton – Browston – Ashley Dell – Somerleyton – Flixton – Lowestoft
59.16km 

*1 Point
Total 32 points*


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points
1 Sep 2018 109.73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1812070998 3 points

2018 running total 39 points


----------



## steverob (1 Sep 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*1st September: 32.06 miles *- A fairly fast 50K (for me at least), a large chunk of which was spent following or being passed by rail replacement buses as the line south of Milton Keynes was closed - https://www.strava.com/activities/1812172579 - 1 point

*Total so far: 68 points*


----------



## Saluki (2 Sep 2018)

]*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
Running Total now: 26 points


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Sep 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points
June: 5 rides, 8 points
July: 7 rides, 10 points
August: 4 rides, 5 points

September 2nd: 2 trains, 1 bridge and a ferry - 59k - 1 point.
September 9th - Saltcoats-Irvine-Kilmarnock-Glasgow. 64k, 1 point
September 15th - Saltcoats-Largs 50k, 1 point
September 30th - saltcoats-Paisley, 52k

Total: 52 points[


----------



## Osprey (2 Sep 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711

Points: 47


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points

*1st September 2018
61.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Bramham, Stutton, Kirkby Wharfe, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 50 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## the stupid one (2 Sep 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.
August 29th: 50.48.

September 2nd: Home-West Kirby-Greasby-Irby-Heswall-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Capenhurst-Woodbank Road-Deeside Industrial Park-Burton Marsh-Ness Gardens-Ness-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 56.7 km, 1 point.

Total: 23 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Sep 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*

*SEPTEMBER *

*2 Sep* Willington-Northampton (support ride for Rapha M2L) 82.4miles/132.61km *3 points*
Month Total: *3 Points*
Running Total: *60* *Points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1815110019


----------



## steverob (2 Sep 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*1st September: 32.06 miles *- A fairly fast 50K (for me at least), a large chunk of which was spent following or being passed by rail replacement buses as the line south of Milton Keynes was closed - https://www.strava.com/activities/1812172579 - 1 point
*2nd September: 50.05 miles *- Mechanical after 20 miles and found I could no longer change into my large front ring. Failed to fix at the roadside, so went home on my now essentially 1x11 bike! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1814603918 - 2 points

*Total so far: 70 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Sep 2018)

39 points carried forward.

21 July - Lillebaelt Round - Denmark 203km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1717376977

13th August 54km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1769450101

30th August 51km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1807686784

2nd September 59km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814245753



47 points


----------



## Eribiste (3 Sep 2018)

2nd September, 58km in and out of Gloucestershire.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1815194308


----------



## The Bystander (3 Sep 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September :
*3rd* Mawsley, Foxhall, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Creaton, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, home *56.2km */ 1 point

48 points


----------



## Jon George (5 Sep 2018)

*5th September *
Ipswich – Claydon – Needham Market (A bit of off-road stuff) – Claydon – Henley – Westerfield – Witnesham – Tuddenham (Road closed , no advance warning. ) - Witnesham – Westerfield – Ipswich
50.82km

*1 Point
Total 33 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km*

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*

*5th July:- *Home-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Chertsey-Home. *53.2km*

*14th August:- *St Leon sur Vezere, Thonac, Montignac, Le Verdier, Chabanettas, Fanlac*. 55.2km*

*6th September:- *Home, Staines, Chertsey, Walton, Hampton Court, back the same way. *50.8km*


----------



## Jon George (7 Sep 2018)

*7th September *
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Brightwell – Waldringfield – Newbourne – Kirton – Falkenham – Bridleway – Kirton – Bucklesham – Kesgrave – Playford – Byway – Rushmere - Ipswich
50.57km

*1 Point
Total 34 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Sep 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*

*SEPTEMBER *

*2 Sep* Willington-Northampton (support ride for Rapha M2L) 82.4miles/132.61km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1815110019

*8 Sep* CC Forum Ride to Tour of Britain KOM and Nice Pie 62.3 mi/100.26km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1827360774

Month Total: *6* *Points*
Running Total: *63 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2018)

Sept 8th 54.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 90
Points in all challenges 149


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points

*1st September 2018
61.25 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Bramham, Stutton, Kirkby Wharfe, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*8th September 2018 
51.36 miles* - Leeds, Holbeck, Temple Newsam, Colton, Austhorpe, Cross Gates, Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ozendyke, Ryther, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Bakston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. Then back out to Cross Gates, Manston, Pendas Fields and on to home (see the other thread...) - *2 points *

Running total:* 52 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## The Bystander (9 Sep 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 1 ride 1 point
+
*9th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Old, home *54.9km */ 1 point

49 points


----------



## Jon George (9 Sep 2018)

*9th September *
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Brightwell – BW - Walderingfield – BW – Hemley – Newbourne – BW – Falenham – BW – Kirton – Bucklesham – Kesgrave – BW – Playford – RR – Rushmere – BW – Tuddenham – Ipswich
54.78km

*1 Point
Total 35 points*


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2018)

Sept 8th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 9th 80.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,North Kilworth ,Moseley ,Stoughton ,Baring ,Cossington ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 93
Points in all challenges 152


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point.
*August, 2018*
-- 2nd: 82 km (51 miles). A mix of road, towpath, bridleways and cycleways. Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Royton, Bury, Greenmount, Bury, Rochdale, LB, Tod. 2 points.
-- 24th: 90 km (56 miles). More roads and cyclepaths. Harrogate, cycle path to Ripley, Pateley Bridge, Lofthouse, Trapping Hill, Masham, Ripley, cycle path, Harrogate. 2 points.
*September, 2018*
-- 7th: 81 km (50 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oakworth, Slippery Ford, Sutton Moor, Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Black Lane Ends, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Hebden Bridge (coffee stop), A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Todmorden. 2 points.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 20.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 47.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 7th September ride): 67.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Spinney (9 Sep 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point
*26th* - Wotton Hill, Dursley, Kings Stanley, Selsey Common, Nympsfield, Wotton, 32 miles, 1 point Relive

*August
20th* - Levens, Hincaster, Holme, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - 31.7 miles, 1 point

*September
9th *- flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*Total: 12 points*


----------



## Osprey (9 Sep 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031

Points: 48


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Sept 8th 54.4 miles 1point



Wouldn’t that be 2 points??


----------



## Sbudge (10 Sep 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)


----------



## The Bystander (10 Sep 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 2 rides 2 points
+
*10th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Orlingbury, Hannington, Walgrave, home *53.1mi */ 2 points

51 points


----------



## gavgav (10 Sep 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

Running Total - 13 Points


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Sep 2018)

On the score board for September,

4th https://www.strava.com/activities/1818351150. 52.9km. Knutsford, Tabley, High Legh.
7th https://www.strava.com/activities/1824971897. 52.9km. Alderley Edge bypass and back.
9th https://www.strava.com/activities/1824971897. 71.8km. CW Cheshire Sportive, short course.
9th https://www.strava.com/activities/1829419953. 13.7km. 3 laps of Oulton Park motor racing circuit.

My personal policy is only to include continuous rides here and the 2 rides recorded for 9th September are effectively 1 continuous effort. The Sportive finishes at the start of the motor racing circuit and you can, if you wish, then continue to do as many laps of the circuit as you want. So I stopped Strava at the end of the Sportive and immediately started it again for the circuits.

So that 75 points to date with the total mileage for the 9th being 53 and earning 2 points.


----------



## StuartG (11 Sep 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
28th: 56.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Chiddingstone-Chartwell Hill-Westerham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*September*
11th: 56.45 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill Park-Tattenham Corner-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]

Total 41 points


----------



## the stupid one (11 Sep 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.
August 29th: 50.48.
September 2nd: 56.7 km.

September 11th: Hoylake-West Kirby-Newton-Greasby-Irby-Landican Lane-Storeton-Brimstage-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Ledsham-Woodbank Road-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton Marsh Greenway-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 60.8 km, 1 point.

Total: 24 points


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 Sep 2018)

January - 206km, 3 rides, 4 points
February - 52km, 1 ride, 1 point
March - 54km, 1 ride, 1 point
April - 163km, 3 rides, 3 points
May - 106km, 2 rides, 2 points
June - 158km, 3 rides, 3 points
July - 186km, 3 rides, 4 points
August - 298km, 4 rides, 7 points

12th September - 51km, 16.1 average mph, Triban 500. Cox Green, Binfield, Hurst, Woodley, Reading, Woodley, Twyford, White Waltham, Home. 1 point.

A total of 26 points in this challenge.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Sep 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856

July 8th. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Mickleton, Illmington, Ebrington, Shipston, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Warwick 56.4 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1688331595

August 11th. Warwick, Aston Canlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford, Loxley, Sherborne, Barford, Warwick. 37.2 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1763991776

September 9th. Warwick, Great Alne, Stratford, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 42.67 miles. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1829169371


----------



## Bazzer (13 Sep 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 
11th Croft, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point
(Mileage shown based upon last couple of rides on the same route, as Garmin battery died on me after 10 miles)

Running total 27 points


----------



## The Bystander (14 Sep 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 3 rides 4 points
+
*14th* Mawsley, Old, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little & Great Harrowden, Finedon, Cranford St John & St Andrew, Grafton Underwood, Geddington, Rushton, Rothwell, Harrington, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *50.75mi */ 2 points

53 points


----------



## dickyknees (14 Sep 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August - 3 points.
September
Sept 13 - 54.7 kms (40.27 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Valley, home.
*
Total 56 points.*


----------



## Saluki (15 Sep 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
Running Total now: 27 points


----------



## steverob (15 Sep 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*1st September: 32.06 miles *- A fairly fast 50K (for me at least), a large chunk of which was spent following or being passed by rail replacement buses as the line south of Milton Keynes was closed - https://www.strava.com/activities/1812172579 - 1 point
*2nd September: 50.05 miles *- Mechanical after 20 miles and found I could no longer change into my large front ring. Failed to fix at the roadside, so went home on my now essentially 1x11 bike! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1814603918 - 2 points
*15th September: 63.40 miles *- A ride around Watford and back. A town with segregated cycleways that just end all of a sudden, but it doesn't matter cause they were mainly being stood in by pedestrians anyway - https://www.strava.com/activities/1843266433 - 3 points

*Total so far: 73 points*


----------



## aferris2 (16 Sep 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points
1 Sep 2018 109.73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1812070998 3 points
16 Sep 2018 56.29 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1845357622 2 points

2018 running total 41 points


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2018)

Sept 8th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 9th 80.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,North Kilworth ,Moseley ,Stoughton ,Baring ,Cossington ,Anstey 
Sept 15th 100.1 mile 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Tour De Leicestershire ride ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 16th 39 miles 1 point 
Plunger ,Tow path ride to Grantham and return ,Bingham ,Langar ,Plunger 

Points in this challenge 98
Points in all challenges 157


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Sep 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057


----------



## Eribiste (17 Sep 2018)

16th Sptember, clocked up a bit more than 100km on the Pershore Plum Bikeaway, including riding to and from the venue.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1845541305


----------



## Sbudge (17 Sep 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)
14th September, 58.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1841073867) - Extended ride from work. Harrow, Dalston, Tottenham


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Sep 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.

September.
1st. 53km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Thornton Curtis, Burnham, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 1point.
2nd. 54miles. Caistor, Gt Limber, Brocklesby, Habrough, S.Killingholme, N.Killingholme, E.Halton, Goxhill, New Holland, Barrow Haven, Barrow-upon-Humber, Barton-upon-Humber, Middlegate Lane, Elsham, Wrawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem. 2points.
9th. 104miles. Tour of North Lincs Sportive. on Tandem 4 points.
15th. 110km. Lincolnshire Wolds Audax. Ludford, Woodhall Spa, Alford, Ludford. 3 points.

Running points total : 80.
Stig's points total : 22.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Sep 2018)

Yesterday, Tuesday 18 September 

56.8 miles / 91.5 km

Tissington Trail (Ashbourne to Parsley Hay), High Peak Trail (Parsley Hay to Dowlow to Parsley Hay to Middleton Top, return to Parsley Hay), return on Tissington Trail to Ashbourne. 

2 Points

Total Points: 14


----------



## 13 rider (22 Sep 2018)

Sept 8th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 9th 80.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,North Kilworth ,Moseley ,Stoughton ,Baring ,Cossington ,Anstey 
Sept 15th 100.1 mile 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Tour De Leicestershire ride ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 16th 39 miles 1 point 
Plunger ,Tow path ride to Grantham and return ,Bingham ,Langar ,Plunger.
Sept 22nd 71 mile 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Nuneaton ,Bedworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 101
Points in all challenges 160


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Sep 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points

*1st September 2018
61.25 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Bramham, Stutton, Kirkby Wharfe, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*8th September 2018 
51.36 miles* - Leeds, Holbeck, Temple Newsam, Colton, Austhorpe, Cross Gates, Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ozendyke, Ryther, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Bakston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. Then back out to Cross Gates, Manston, Pendas Fields and on to home (see the other thread...) - *2 points *

*22nd September 2018
62.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 53 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Katherine (22 Sep 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
2 Points

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th April *43 miles. 2 points. Culcheth, High Legh, Gt.Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*29th April *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Kearsley, Prestwich, Swinton.
7 Points

*May
4th May *33 miles. 1 point. Astley, Haydock, Stone Cross, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.
*20th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*23rd May *34miles. 1 point. A580 path through Astley, Golborne, Haydock to St.Helen's and return.
*27th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Swinton.
*30th May *52 miles. 2 points. Walberswick, Westleton, Leiston, Snape, Tunstall, Snape, Aldeburgh, Aldringham, Leiston, Minsmere, Westlton, Walberswick.
6 points

*June
3rd June *46 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*17th June *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Eccles.
*24th June *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Latchford, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
4 points

*July
1st July *33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
*15th July *31 miles. 1 point. Swinton up the A6 to Adlington and back to support our Ironman members.
2 points.

*August
3rd August *31 miles. 1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sheffield, Treen, Sennen, Crows-an-Wra, Lower Drift, Newlyn, Penzance.
*9th August *42 miles 1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, St.Buryan, Sennen, St.Just, Morvah, Zennor, Halsetown, Cripplesease, Gulval, Longrock, Marazion.
2 points.


*September
9th September *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Irlam, Warburton, High Legh, Tatton Park, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*30th September *32 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Westhoughton, Horich, Rivington, and similar return.
2 Points.

* October*

Total Points.
Half Centuries: 30
Metric Centuries: 34


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2018)

Sept 8th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 9th 80.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,North Kilworth ,Moseley ,Stoughton ,Baring ,Cossington ,Anstey 
Sept 15th 100.1 mile 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Tour De Leicestershire ride ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 16th 39 miles 1 point 
Plunger ,Tow path ride to Grantham and return ,Bingham ,Langar ,Plunger.
Sept 22nd 71 mile 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Nuneaton ,Bedworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 32 miles 1 point 
Standard St Bernards 50km loop

Points in this challenge 102
Points in all challenges 161


----------



## Saluki (23 Sep 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
Running Total now: 28 points


----------



## The Bystander (24 Sep 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 4 rides 6 points
+
*24th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kemarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home *61.3km */ 1 point

54 points


----------



## slow scot (24 Sep 2018)

August.

20th. (53 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
25th. (73 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Leggart Terrace.
27th. (53 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park Bridge, Drumoak, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
29th. (67 kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Auchronie, Col de Millbuie, Lyme of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Park Bridge, Durris hills, Leggart Terrace.
30th. (61 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park cafe, Echt, Dunecht House and Estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

September.

1st. (68 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, new castle route to Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum. Deeside Line.
5th. (52 kms). Ballater, South Deeside Road, Lochnagar Distillery loop to Balmoral, Old Military road to Gairnshiel, return by same route minus Distillery loop.
8th. (68 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Denhead hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
10th. (54 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line.
12th. (68 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Flora's, Garlogie, Blacktop.
15th. (91 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Echt, Marionburgh, Midmar, Comers, Tornaveen, Sundyswells, Torphins, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
20th. (74 kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
22nd. (73 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Drum, Deeside Line.
23rd. 69kms). Same as yesterday but returning via Crathes to Hirn etc.

Total Points to date; 110.


----------



## Domus (24 Sep 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 45 points


----------



## Jon George (26 Sep 2018)

*26th September *
Ipswich – Claydon – Coddenham – Cockfield – Gosbeck – Hemingstone – Henley – BW – Westerfield – Ipswich – Tuddenham – BW – Rushmere – Ipswich
55.49km

*1 Point
Total 36 points*


----------



## kipster (26 Sep 2018)

I've done a few but I'm in between trips at the mo so will do a full update when I return from the Alps

8th - Oakley, Winchester, Wickham, Waterlooville, alresford, Oakley - 78 miles - 3 points


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> I know this is very late but a new job has lead to lots of hassles that hopefully is coming to an end soon.
> 
> I did manage a couple of rides in July and a 50 miler last night to get August off to a flier.
> 
> ...



I was going to wait until I downloaded my ride from Strava, but since I had to change my name and make it private I've lost a bit of interest in that. I reckon that I have nearly 2 months of rides stored on my device and every day I keep meaning to take a lead to work and download there but every day, I keep forgetting. 
The ride itself was another repeat of the same 3 loch challenge I ride with a freind from work. I do a number of shorter rides that just fall short of the 50k for this but this is the only ride this guy does which is kind of understandable as it is a fantastic ride but I reckon I would need a bit more variety. We started easy enough but as usual, I was soon puffing and holding on as we hit the climb and was grateful for the cafe stop when it finally came to get out the rain which is never far away from Glen Fruin. Once again, I seemed to benefit from a quick food stop as my legs seemed to recover enough for me to put my head into the breeze and lead us both home on the flat at a fairly steady rate of knots. 

Despite the promising start last month, it's been a bit of a struggle to get the rides in but I'm as always ever hopeful that next month will be better. 
Anyway, 2 points and still hanging in there. 

*19 Points.*


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Sep 2018)

September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years.


----------



## lane (27 Sep 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides
June 7 rides
July 3 rides
Aug 3 rides

September 25th Lanes South of Derby 50km


----------



## The Bystander (27 Sep 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 5 rides 7 points
+
*27th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxenden, East Farndon, Clipston, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kemarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *71.3km */ 1 point

55 points


----------



## fatjel (27 Sep 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745

May 5th 122km ish Brockenhurst --Lymington - Round the Isle of Wight -lymington -Brockenhurst https://www.strava.com/activities/1551647670

June 5th 53.67 km New Inn --- Newcastle Emlyn --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1618605993

July 22nd 81.68 km New Inn --- Cardigan ---- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1720276784

August 5th 50.82 km New Inn --- Carmarthen --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1751276069

September 27th 50.83+ km New Inn --- Tallaris --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1869112099


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Sep 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*

*SEPTEMBER *

*2 Sep* Willington-Northampton (support ride for Rapha M2L) 82.4miles/132.61km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1815110019

*8 Sep* CC Forum Ride to Tour of Britain KOM and Nice Pie 62.3 mi/100.26km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1827360774

*29* *Sep* Southern Leicestershire loop 37.8 mi/ 60.83km *1* *point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1872937856

Month Total: *7* *Points*
Running Total: *64 Points*


----------



## dickyknees (29 Sep 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August - 3 points.
September
Sept 13 - 54.7 kms (34.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Valley, home.
*Sept 28 - 71.29 kms (44.30 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhos y Bol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home. 

*Total 57 points.*


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Sep 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points

*1st September 2018
61.25 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Bramham, Stutton, Kirkby Wharfe, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*8th September 2018 
51.36 miles* - Leeds, Holbeck, Temple Newsam, Colton, Austhorpe, Cross Gates, Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ozendyke, Ryther, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. Then back out to Cross Gates, Manston, Pendas Fields and on to home (see the other thread...) - *2 points *

*22nd September 2018
62.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point *

*29th September 2018
50.29 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, and a long loop on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 54 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Osprey (29 Sep 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea, Swansea Valley to Ystardgynlais and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea Valley Ystradgynlais and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729

Points: 50


----------



## steverob (29 Sep 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*1st September: 32.06 miles *- A fairly fast 50K (for me at least), a large chunk of which was spent following or being passed by rail replacement buses as the line south of Milton Keynes was closed - https://www.strava.com/activities/1812172579 - 1 point
*2nd September: 50.05 miles *- Mechanical after 20 miles and found I could no longer change into my large front ring. Failed to fix at the roadside, so went home on my now essentially 1x11 bike! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1814603918 - 2 points
*15th September: 63.40 miles *- A ride around Watford and back. A town with segregated cycleways that just end all of a sudden, but it doesn't matter cause they were mainly being stood in by pedestrians anyway - https://www.strava.com/activities/1843266433 - 3 points
*29th September: 31.16 miles *- Still feeling rough after a cold and stomach bug combo earlier in the week, so just a gentle ride exploring some alternative roads to my usual routes, plus local loops to make up the distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/1843266433 - 1 point

*Total so far: 74 points*


----------



## al3xsh (29 Sep 2018)

September 
September 26th - 51.4 miles : Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Carsington - Youlgreave - Chesterfield

August
August 8th - 63.1 miles : Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Hartington - Ilam - Tissington - Cromford - Chesterfield

July - best 64.2 miles
July 9th - 50.7 miles : Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Monsall Head - Ashford - Bakewell - Chesterfield
July 12th - 64.2 miles : Chesterfield - Hardwick Hall - Mansfield - Edwinstowe - Clumber Park - Eckington - Dronfield - Holmesfield - Chesterfield

June - best 62.6 miles
June 18th - 53.9 miles : Chesterfield - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield
June 26th - 62.6 miles : Chesterfield - Bradfield - Strines - Thornhill - Bradwell - Great Longstone - Chesterfield

May - best 62.8 miles
May 4th - 62.8 miles : Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Longnor - <Lost > - Tissington - Chesterfield
May 18th - 50.9 miles : Chesterfield - Hope Valley - Edale - Mam Nick - Peak Forest - Bakewell - Chesterfield

April - 41.4 miles
Chesterfield - Stanage Edge - Bamford - Bradwell - Chesterfield

March - 52.4 miles
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17 miles
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## Saluki (29 Sep 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together
Running Total now: 29 points [/QUOTE]


----------



## Domus (29 Sep 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
September 29 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Bolton and home 55.01 Kms 1 point

Running total 46 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Sep 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2018)

Sept 8th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 9th 80.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,North Kilworth ,Moseley ,Stoughton ,Baring ,Cossington ,Anstey
Sept 15th 100.1 mile 4 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Tour De Leicestershire ride ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 16th 39 miles 1 point
Plunger ,Tow path ride to Grantham and return ,Bingham ,Langar ,Plunger.
Sept 22nd 71 mile 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Nuneaton ,Bedworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 32 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards 50km loop
Sept 25th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 30th 77 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Swarkstone ,Burnaston ,Findern ,Barrow ,Shardlow ,Keyworth ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 106
Points in all challenges 169


----------



## tallliman (30 Sep 2018)

January (5 points)
1st January 31.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1335790332
6th January 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615
14th January 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1356745017

February (8 points)
4th February 31.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1391014265 https://www.strava.com/activities/1391475145
11th February 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1402473383
17th February 69.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403
24th February 52 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1423546625
25th February 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1425302751

March (8 points)
4th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1435904642
11th March 114.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828
16th March 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1456197255
30th March: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1479741625

April (9 points)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
29th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1538972871

May (11 points)
20th May: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1584563479
26th May: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1597075453
29th May 105 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1603999727

June (15 points)
3rd June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1614843909
8th June: 34 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1625119393
15th June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1640323221
17th June: 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1644106759
24th June 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1658924113
30th June 106 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1672190230

July (4 points)
7th July: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1686568421
21st July 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1717212330

August (4 points)
5th August: 35 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1751081708
25th August: 62.44 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1796144261

September (10 points)
2nd September: 31.2miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1814931752
8th September: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1827334431
9th September: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1830568655
15th September: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1842873385
22nd September 101 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1858680191

Total 75 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*

*SEPTEMBER *

*2 Sep* Willington-Northampton (support ride for Rapha M2L) 82.4miles/132.61km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1815110019

*8 Sep* CC Forum Ride to Tour of Britain KOM and Nice Pie 62.3 mi/100.26km *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1827360774

*29* *Sep* Southern Leicestershire loop 37.8 mi/ 60.83km *1* *point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1872937856

*30* *Sep* 2018 Belvoir Blast sportive 100.1 mi/161.1 km *4* *points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1875733634


Month Total: *11* *Points*
Running Total: *68 Points*


----------



## Spartak (30 Sep 2018)

Just found this thread.... 
Here are my September stats... 

19/09/18 72 kms... 1pt. 
Aust & Severn Beach

28/09/18 55 kms... 1pt.
Thurlestone & Modbury 

29/09/18 57 kms... 1pt.
Slapton & East Portlemouth


----------



## gavgav (30 Sep 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

30th September (63.9km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 14 Points


----------



## dickyknees (1 Oct 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August - 3 points.
September
Sept 13 - 54.7 kms (34.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Valley, home.
*Sept 28 - 71.29 kms (44.30 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhos y Bol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home. 
*October 
October 01 - 83.87 kms (52.12 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhos y Bol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, Caergeiliog, home. 
*
Total 59 points. *


----------



## Spinney (2 Oct 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point
*26th* - Wotton Hill, Dursley, Kings Stanley, Selsey Common, Nympsfield, Wotton, 32 miles, 1 point Relive

*August
20th* - Levens, Hincaster, Holme, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - 31.7 miles, 1 point

*September
9th *- flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*October
1st* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*Total: 13 points*


----------



## StuartG (4 Oct 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
28th: 56.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Chiddingstone-Chartwell Hill-Westerham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*September*
11th: 56.45 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill Park-Tattenham Corner-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
27th: 53.30 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Purley-Newhaven: 2 points [F]
28th: 52.47 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Dieppe-Rouen : 2 points [F]
30th: 43.33 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: E[pone-Paris: 1 point [F]
*October*
2nd: 38.81 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Forges-les-eaux-Dieppe: 1 point [F]

Total 47 points


----------



## Domus (4 Oct 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point

Running total 46 points


----------



## The Bystander (5 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October :
*5th* Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Cold Ashby, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Holcot, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Holcot, Brixworth, Scaldwell, Old, home *53.3mi */ 2 points

57 points


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 107
Points in all challenges 174


----------



## The Bystander (7 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 1 ride 2 points
+
*7th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home *51.5km */ 1 point

58 points


----------



## Eribiste (7 Oct 2018)

Here's October's first effort; quite a chilly start, glad of the full finger gloves and the layers for a bimble around the Gloucestershire lanes. A whisker over 60 klicks, the early start rewarded with a splendid dawn over Bredon Hill.


----------



## Saluki (7 Oct 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

Running Total now: 30 points


----------



## steverob (7 Oct 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*7th October: 36.06 miles *- Did a test lap of the cycling part of a local duathlon I'm planning to do next year, followed by a fairly easy rolling hill route to get me past the 50km mark - https://www.strava.com/activities/1890304866 - 1 point

*Total so far: 75 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points

*October 7th 2018
55.11 miles* (88.7km) - _The Wiggle 'Ay Up! Yorkshire' sportive_ - Thirsk, Dalton, Sessay, Pilmoor, Brafferton, Raskelf, Easingwold, Husthwaite, Carlton Husthwaite, Angram Grange, Kilburn, Old Byland, Rievaulx, Hawnby, Boltby, Kirby Knowle, Upsall, South Kilvington, and back to Thirsk -* 2 points

Running total: 56 points

Reports in 'Your Ride today'  *


----------



## Osprey (7 Oct 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea, Swansea Valley to Ystardgynlais and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea Valley Ystradgynlais and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729

Oct 7th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1890516924

Points: 51


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2018)

*2018 
January 
1st January* 44 miles 1 point. SCC New Year's Day ride. Monton, Irlam, High Legh, Lostock Graham, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th January* 35 miles 1 point. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Rivington, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*14th January* 43 miles 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*February
1st February* 32 miles 1 point. Winton, A57 bypass, Irlam, Dunham, Culcheth, Leigh, A580, Walkden.
*4th February* 50 miles 2 points. SCC Big Loop to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Kearsley, Westhaughton, Atherton, Bamfurlong, Golborne, Lowton, Kenyon, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
3 Points

*March 
7th March *32 miles. 1point. Evening ride, Haydock, Lowton, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles, Monton.
*25th March *47 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Stretford, Wythenshaw, Dunham, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
2 Points

*April
3rd April *32 miles. 1 point. Haydock, Lowton, Stone Cross, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Eccles.
*8th April *52 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Glazebrook, Grappenhall, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th April *43 miles. 2 points. Culcheth, High Legh, Gt.Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*29th April *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Kearsley, Prestwich, Swinton.
7 Points

*May
4th May *33 miles. 1 point. Astley, Haydock, Stone Cross, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.
*20th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*23rd May *34miles. 1 point. A580 path through Astley, Golborne, Haydock to St.Helen's and return.
*27th May *39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Swinton.
*30th May *52 miles. 2 points. Walberswick, Westleton, Leiston, Snape, Tunstall, Snape, Aldeburgh, Aldringham, Leiston, Minsmere, Westlton, Walberswick.
6 points

*June
3rd June *46 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*17th June *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Eccles.
*24th June *51 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Latchford, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
4 points

*July
1st July *33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
*15th July *31 miles. 1 point. Swinton up the A6 to Adlington and back to support our Ironman members.
2 points.

*August
3rd August *31 miles. 1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sheffield, Treen, Sennen, Crows-an-Wra, Lower Drift, Newlyn, Penzance.
*9th August *42 miles 1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, St.Buryan, Sennen, St.Just, Morvah, Zennor, Halsetown, Cripplesease, Gulval, Longrock, Marazion.
2 points.


*September
9th September *43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Irlam, Warburton, High Legh, Tatton Park, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*30th September *32 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Westhoughton, Horich, Rivington, and similar return.
2 Points.

* October
7th October *37 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

And that was my last quallifying ride of the year, due to accident on 10th October.

Total Points.
Half Centuries: 32
Metric Centuries: 34


----------



## lane (8 Oct 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides
June 7 rides
July 3 rides
Aug 3 rides
Sept 1 ride

October 7th 63km Barrow on Soar


----------



## Sbudge (8 Oct 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)
14th September, 58.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1841073867) - Extended ride from work. Harrow, Dalston, Tottenham
7th October, 60.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1889741432) - Short, slow and hilly. Wendover, Great Missenden & Princes Risborough


----------



## the stupid one (8 Oct 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.
August 29th: 50.48.
September 2nd: 56.7 km.
September 11th: 60.8 km.

October 8th: Hoylake-New Brighton-Woodside-Eastham Ferry-Ellesmere Port-Cheshire Oaks-Rake Lane-Station Road-Demage Lane-Grove Road-Coalpit Lane-Long Lane-Lodge Lane-Woodbank Lane-Deeside Industrial Estate-Burton marsh-Neston-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 80.8 km, 50.2 miles, 2 points.

Total: 26 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (8 Oct 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.

September.
1st. 53km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Thornton Curtis, Burnham, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. *with Stig. 1point.
2nd. 54miles. Caistor, Gt Limber, Brocklesby, Habrough, S.Killingholme, N.Killingholme, E.Halton, Goxhill, New Holland, Barrow Haven, Barrow-upon-Humber, Barton-upon-Humber, Middlegate Lane, Elsham, Wrawby, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem. 2points.
9th. 104miles. Tour of North Lincs Sportive. on Tandem 4 points.
15th. 110km. Lincolnshire Wolds Audax. Ludford, Woodhall Spa, Alford, Ludford. 3 points.
23rd. 55km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Broughton, Castlethorpe, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Searby, Owmby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
29th. 110km. Witham and Blues Audax. on Tandem. 3 points.

October.
5th. 50km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Searby, N.KelseyMoor, Caistor. *with Stig 1 point.
7th. 51miles. Caistor, Fonaby Top, Graseby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Barton-upon-Humber, S.Ferriby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Sawby Brook, Hibaldstow, Redbourne, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. on Tandem. 2 points.

Running points total : 87.
Stig's points total : 23.


----------



## The Bystander (10 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 2 rides 3 points
+
*10th* Mawsley, Foxhall, Rothwell, Rushton, Pipewell, East Carlton, Ashley, Stoke Albany, Desborough, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home *60.5km */ 1 point

50 rides 59 points


----------



## steverob (10 Oct 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*7th October: 36.06 miles *- Did a test lap of the cycling part of a local duathlon I'm planning to do next year, followed by a fairly easy rolling hill route to get me past the 50km mark - https://www.strava.com/activities/1890304866 - 1 point
*10th October: 78.71 miles *- A ride down to Windsor; currently the furthest south I've ever gone on a ride that started and finished at home. Also my longest ever October ride by some margin - https://www.strava.com/activities/1896337535 - 3 points

*Total so far: 78 points*


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 1 point
October
10th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 56kms 1 point

Running total 28 points


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Oct 2018)

I've not had the most productive start to October, on holiday without a bike for the first week, got one ride in on my return and then laid low with a virus. At least I have a ride on the board for this month.

9/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1893633213. 50.7km

I also have rides to log for last month.

14/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1840618555. 51.8km
15/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1843139175. 53.5km
18/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1849483793.  52.0km
20/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1853942645. 59.0km
25/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1853942645. 57.0km
27/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1868611991. 51.8km

Points to date = 82.


----------



## steverob (13 Oct 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*7th October: 36.06 miles *- Did a test lap of the cycling part of a local duathlon I'm planning to do next year, followed by a fairly easy rolling hill route to get me past the 50km mark - https://www.strava.com/activities/1890304866 - 1 point
*10th October: 78.71 miles *- A ride down to Windsor; currently the furthest south I've ever gone on a ride that started and finished at home. Also my longest ever October ride by some margin - https://www.strava.com/activities/1896337535 - 3 points
*13th October: 42.07 miles *- A birthday ride where I did a mile for every year (honest!). Stayed off the main roads cause that wind had the potential to be lethal when head or cross - https://www.strava.com/activities/1902507567 - 1 point

*Total so far: 79 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Oct 2018)

steverob said:


> *January:* 4 rides, 6 points
> *February: *4 rides, 6 points
> *March: *2 rides, 5 points
> *April: *4 rides, 8 points
> ...


Happy birthday,


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 14th 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 110
Points in all challenges 177


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point.
*August, 2018*
-- 2nd: 82 km (51 miles). A mix of road, towpath, bridleways and cycleways. Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Royton, Bury, Greenmount, Bury, Rochdale, LB, Tod. 2 points.
-- 24th: 90 km (56 miles). More roads and cyclepaths. Harrogate, cycle path to Ripley, Pateley Bridge, Lofthouse, Trapping Hill, Masham, Ripley, cycle path, Harrogate. 2 points.
*September, 2018*
-- 7th: 81 km (50 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oakworth, Slippery Ford, Sutton Moor, Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Black Lane Ends, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Hebden Bridge (coffee stop), A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Todmorden. 2 points.
*October, 2018*
-- 10th: 60 km (37 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Southward Bottom, Cliviger, A646, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 21.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 50.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 10th October ride): 71.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Oct 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points
1 Sep 2018 109.73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1812070998 3 points
16 Sep 2018 56.29 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1845357622 2 points
14 Oct 2018 52.65 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1904384948/ 2 points

2018 running total 43 points


----------



## Slick (14 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> I was going to wait until I downloaded my ride from Strava, but since I had to change my name and make it private I've lost a bit of interest in that. I reckon that I have nearly 2 months of rides stored on my device and every day I keep meaning to take a lead to work and download there but every day, I keep forgetting.
> The ride itself was another repeat of the same 3 loch challenge I ride with a freind from work. I do a number of shorter rides that just fall short of the 50k for this but this is the only ride this guy does which is kind of understandable as it is a fantastic ride but I reckon I would need a bit more variety. We started easy enough but as usual, I was soon puffing and holding on as we hit the climb and was grateful for the cafe stop when it finally came to get out the rain which is never far away from Glen Fruin. Once again, I seemed to benefit from a quick food stop as my legs seemed to recover enough for me to put my head into the breeze and lead us both home on the flat at a fairly steady rate of knots.
> 
> Despite the promising start last month, it's been a bit of a struggle to get the rides in but I'm as always ever hopeful that next month will be better.
> ...



Blue skies and bright sunshine forced my hand as I felt almost duty bound of getting a run in which turned into a bit of a wander along different cycle to work routes but looking to go absolutely no where. 55k from home to Glasgow Airport through Renfrew and up the Hurlet into Barrhead and homeward. A neat but unimpressive *20 Points* but still time to add this month if the moon's align.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2018)

39 points carried forward.

21 July - Lillebaelt Round - Denmark 203km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1717376977

13th August 54km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1769450101

30th August 51km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1807686784

2nd September 59km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814245753

15th September Tuscany Road 176km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1844275257

16th September Tuscany Road 173km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1846293718

14th October 52km Denmark on a Brompton
https://www.strava.com/activities/1904351818


56 points


----------



## Sbudge (16 Oct 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)
14th September, 58.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1841073867) - Extended ride from work. Harrow, Dalston, Tottenham
7th October, 60.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1889741432) - Short, slow and hilly. Wendover, Great Missenden & Princes Risborough
13th October, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1902020112) - Shorter, slower and hillier! Dunsmore, Casden, Whiteleaf, Pink, Smalldean, Hale climbs


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Oct 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856

July 8th. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Mickleton, Illmington, Ebrington, Shipston, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Warwick 56.4 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1688331595

August 11th. Warwick, Aston Canlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford, Loxley, Sherborne, Barford, Warwick. 37.2 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1763991776

September 9th. Warwick, Great Alne, Stratford, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 42.67 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1829169371

October 7th. Warwick, Morton Morrell, Kineton, Wormleighton, Priors Marston, Napton, Long Itchington, Warwick. 44.3 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 14th 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 16th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxilby ,Nice pie ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 112
Points in all challenges 179


----------



## Spartak (17 Oct 2018)

Spartak said:


> Just found this thread....
> Here are my September stats...
> 
> 19/09/18 72 kms... 1pt.
> ...



17/10/18 84 kms... 1pt.
Upton Cheyney, Bath & Portbury

https://www.relive.cc/view/1910668205


----------



## The Bystander (18 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 3 rides 4 points
+
*18th* Mawsley, Foxhall, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Desborough, Pipewell, Great Oakley, Rushton, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home *52.6km */ 1 point

51 rides 60 points


----------



## bruce1530 (18 Oct 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points
June: 5 rides, 8 points
July: 7 rides, 10 points
August: 4 rides, 5 points

September: 4 rides, 4 points

October 18: Saltcoats-Irvine-Dundonald-Tarbolton-Annbank-Ayr-Prestwick. 56k
October 18: Saltcoats-Lars-Skelmorlie & back. 51k

Total: 54 points


----------



## Domus (18 Oct 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point

Running total 47 points


----------



## The Bystander (19 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 4 rides 5 points
+
*19th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *54.2km */ 1 point

52 rides 61 points


----------



## Jon George (19 Oct 2018)

*19th October*
Ipswich – Claydon – Coddenham – Gosbeck – Helmingham – Return
51.97km

*1 Point
Total 37 points*


----------



## gavgav (20 Oct 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

30th September (63.9km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

20th October (52.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total - 15 Points


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points

*October 7th 2018
55.11 miles* (88.7km) - _The Wiggle 'Ay Up! Yorkshire' sportive_ - Thirsk, Dalton, Sessay, Pilmoor, Brafferton, Raskelf, Easingwold, Husthwaite, Carlton Husthwaite, Angram Grange, Kilburn, Old Byland, Rievaulx, Hawnby, Boltby, Kirby Knowle, Upsall, South Kilvington, and back to Thirsk -* 2 points*

*October 20th 2018
59.33 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Biggin, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 57 points

Reports in 'Your Ride today'  *


----------



## The Bystander (21 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 5 rides 6 points
+
*21st* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Orlingbury home *59.1km */ 1 point

53 rides 62 points


----------



## 13 rider (21 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 14th 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 16th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxilby ,Nice pie ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 21st 51 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 114
Points in all challenges 181


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Oct 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*
September: *11* *Points

OCTOBER *

*20* *Oct* CWCC Club Run to Love & Piste cafe, East Leake 58mi/93.34km *2* *points
https://strava.app.link/yCSbv6FicR*


Month Total: *2 Points*
Running Total: *70* *Points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Oct 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406


----------



## steverob (21 Oct 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*7th October: 36.06 miles *- Did a test lap of the cycling part of a local duathlon I'm planning to do next year, followed by a fairly easy rolling hill route to get me past the 50km mark - https://www.strava.com/activities/1890304866 - 1 point
*10th October: 78.71 miles *- A ride down to Windsor; currently the furthest south I've ever gone on a ride that started and finished at home. Also my longest ever October ride by some margin - https://www.strava.com/activities/1896337535 - 3 points
*13th October: 42.07 miles *- A birthday ride where I did a mile for every year (honest!). Stayed off the main roads cause that wind had the potential to be lethal when head or cross - https://www.strava.com/activities/1902507567 - 1 point
*21st October: 38.88 miles *- Not enough time to do a long ride, so thought I'd throw in a couple of small local hills to try and make up for the lack of distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/1918515667 - 1 point

*Total so far: 80 points*


----------



## Ice2911 (23 Oct 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year.
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop 

3rd August a very hot MTB ride to Whitell and back on Mariotts Way 50km and yet another p*******!

September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years

23rd October 32 miles 50 km off road ride with my OH to Whitwell. Glorious day. Sorry posted in chat zone by mistake again!!!


----------



## StuartG (23 Oct 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
28th: 56.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Chiddingstone-Chartwell Hill-Westerham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*September*
11th: 56.45 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill Park-Tattenham Corner-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
27th: 53.30 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Purley-Newhaven: 2 points [F]
28th: 52.47 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Dieppe-Rouen : 2 points [F]
30th: 43.33 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: E[pone-Paris: 1 point [F]
*October*
2nd: 38.81 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Forges-les-eaux-Dieppe: 1 point [F]
23rd: 50.06 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]

Total 49 points


----------



## Jon George (24 Oct 2018)

*24th October*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Henley – Hemingstone – Tuddenham – Barham – Claydon – Bramford – and return
55.12km

*1 Point
Total 38 points*


----------



## Domus (25 Oct 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point

Running total 48 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 14th 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 16th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxilby ,Nice pie ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 21st 51 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 26th 33.9 miles 1 point 
St Bernards 50km loop again

Points in this challenge 115
Points in all challenges 182


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Oct 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km* 

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*

*5th July:- *Home-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Chertsey-Home. *53.2km*

*14th August:- *St Leon sur Vezere, Thonac, Montignac, Le Verdier, Chabanettas, Fanlac*. 55.2km*

*6th September:- *Home, Staines, Chertsey, Walton, Hampton Court, back the same y. *50.8km*

*5th October:- *Home, WGP, Ascot, Virginia Water, Home.* 53.3km*


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 14th 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 16th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxilby ,Nice pie ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 21st 51 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 26th 33.9 miles 1 point 
St Bernards 50km loop again
Oct 27th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 116
Points in all challenges 183


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*
September: *11* *Points

OCTOBER *

*20* *Oct* CWCC Club Run to Love & Piste cafe, East Leake 58mi/93.34km *2* *points
https://strava.app.link/yCSbv6FicR*

*27* *Oct* Saga CC Derbyshire Dales
57.2 mi/92.05km *2* *Points
https://strava.app.link/0iXYkjrhmR*

Month Total: *4* *Points*
Running Total: *72 Points*


----------



## Bazzer (28 Oct 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 1 point
October
10th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 56kms 1 point
28th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 56kms 1 point
Running total 29 points


----------



## slow scot (28 Oct 2018)

October.

5th. (52 kms). Two "loops" of the Deeside Line as I got over a man cold.
6th. (51kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
10th. (58 kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycle way.
14th. (63 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Echt, Park shop for cuppa, Durris hills, Tollohill.
17th. (67 kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, South Deeside road, Milltimber brae, Deeside Line.
18th. (50 kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park Bridge, Flora's, Garlogie, Blacktop.
20th. (65kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycle way.
22nd. (56kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Drum, Deeside Line, Durhie Park, Cults, home.
24th. (54kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Park shop for cuppa, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill.

Total points: 119


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Oct 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Oct 2018)

27 October 

51 km ride to Clumber Park and back

Total this month: 1 point

Running total: 15 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2018)

Oct 5th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 14th 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 16th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxilby ,Nice pie ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 21st 51 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 26th 33.9 miles 1 point 
St Bernards 50km loop again
Oct 27th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 28th 51.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quienborough ,South Croxton ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Burton ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 118
Points in all challenges 185


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*7th October: 36.06 miles *- Did a test lap of the cycling part of a local duathlon I'm planning to do next year, followed by a fairly easy rolling hill route to get me past the 50km mark - https://www.strava.com/activities/1890304866 - 1 point
*10th October: 78.71 miles *- A ride down to Windsor; currently the furthest south I've ever gone on a ride that started and finished at home. Also my longest ever October ride by some margin - https://www.strava.com/activities/1896337535 - 3 points
*13th October: 42.07 miles *- A birthday ride where I did a mile for every year (honest!). Stayed off the main roads cause that wind had the potential to be lethal when head or cross - https://www.strava.com/activities/1902507567 - 1 point
*21st October: 38.88 miles *- Not enough time to do a long ride, so thought I'd throw in a couple of small local hills to try and make up for the lack of distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/1918515667 - 1 point
*28th October: 64.89 miles *- The winter gear rises out of its summer hibernation in the wardrobe for a cold, lumpy ride to Harpenden and almost as far as Luton Airport via NCN 6 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1932687792 - 3 points

*Total so far: 83 points*


----------



## al3xsh (28 Oct 2018)

October
October 28th - 50 miles
Chesterfield - Sheffield - Strines - Bamford - Hathersage - Chesterfield

Unexpected rain & sleet & hail = freezing toes

September 
September 26th - 51.4 miles : Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Carsington - Youlgreave - Chesterfield

August
August 8th - 63.1 miles : Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Hartington - Ilam - Tissington - Cromford - Chesterfield

July - best 64.2 miles
July 9th - 50.7 miles : Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Monsall Head - Ashford - Bakewell - Chesterfield
July 12th - 64.2 miles : Chesterfield - Hardwick Hall - Mansfield - Edwinstowe - Clumber Park - Eckington - Dronfield - Holmesfield - Chesterfield

June - best 62.6 miles
June 18th - 53.9 miles : Chesterfield - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield
June 26th - 62.6 miles : Chesterfield - Bradfield - Strines - Thornhill - Bradwell - Great Longstone - Chesterfield

May - best 62.8 miles
May 4th - 62.8 miles : Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Longnor - <Lost > - Tissington - Chesterfield
May 18th - 50.9 miles : Chesterfield - Hope Valley - Edale - Mam Nick - Peak Forest - Bakewell - Chesterfield

April - 41.4 miles
Chesterfield - Stanage Edge - Bamford - Bradwell - Chesterfield

March - 52.4 miles
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Tideswell - Chesterfield

February - 35.17 miles
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Chesterfield

January - 51.9 miles
Chesterfield - Belper - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A


----------



## Sbudge (29 Oct 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)
14th September, 58.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1841073867) - Extended ride from work. Harrow, Dalston, Tottenham
7th October, 60.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1889741432) - Short, slow and hilly. Wendover, Great Missenden & Princes Risborough
13th October, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1902020112) - Shorter, slower and hillier! Dunsmore, Casden, Whiteleaf, Pink, Smalldean, Hale climbs
27th October, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1930002002) - Someone turned the heating off! Waddesdon, Whitchurch and Wing


----------



## The Bystander (29 Oct 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 6 rides 7 points
+
*29th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *54.4km */ 1 point

54 rides 63 points


----------



## Domus (29 Oct 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point

Running total 49 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Oct 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
September: R&A 6 rides, 14 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.

October.
5th. 50km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Searby, N.KelseyMoor, Caistor. *with Stig 1 point.
7th. 51miles. Caistor, Fonaby Top, Graseby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Barton-upon-Humber, S.Ferriby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Sawby Brook, Hibaldstow, Redbourne, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. on Tandem. 2 points.
21st. 104km, Three Abbeys Autumn Brevet. Audax - Wiggington. 3 points.
26th. 53km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Croxton, Wootton, Burnham, Deepdale, and reversed to home. *with Stig. 1 point.
28th. 70km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Burnham, Barton-upon-Humber, Horkstow, Middlegate lane, Melton Ross, Barnetby, Bigby, Somerby, Searby, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.


Running points total : 82.
Stig's points total : 24.


----------



## fatjel (30 Oct 2018)

Jan 24th 52.35 km Harrietsham to Wye and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1372945675
Jan 28th 51.97 km Staplehurst to Tonbridge and back https://www.strava.com/activities/1378969120

Feb 17th 51.39 km New Inn -- Lampeter -- Pencader --New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1411715983

March 26th 52.31 km Kidwelly -- Ferry Side -- Kidwelly -- Llanelli -- Kidwelly https://www.strava.com/activities/1473094177

April 29th 54.37 km New Inn--Carmarthen-- Nantgaredig--Brechfa--New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1538932745

May 5th 122km ish Brockenhurst --Lymington - Round the Isle of Wight -lymington -Brockenhurst https://www.strava.com/activities/1551647670

June 5th 53.67 km New Inn --- Newcastle Emlyn --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1618605993

July 22nd 81.68 km New Inn --- Cardigan ---- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1720276784

August 5th 50.82 km New Inn --- Carmarthen --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1751276069

September 27th 50.83+ km New Inn --- Tallaris --- New Inn https://www.strava.com/activities/1869112099

October 29th 51.18 km Kidwelly --- Llanelli --- https://www.strava.com/activities/1934056048


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Oct 2018)

A list of my qualifying October rides not previously posted.

16/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1907931293 52km
19/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1914035454 57.2km
23/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1922323064 52.3km
27/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1930304837 51km
20/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1935725374 53.3km

87 points to date.


----------



## The Bystander (2 Nov 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November:
*2nd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Finedon, Cranford St John & St Andrew, Warkton, Weekly, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, Old, home *104.0km */ 3 points

55 rides 66 points


----------



## gavgav (3 Nov 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

30th September (63.9km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

20th October (52.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

3rd November (51.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Rushton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

Running Total - 16 Points


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point

Running total 50 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

Nov 3rd 38.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop with a bit extra at the end

Points in this challenge 119
Points in all challenges 186


----------



## kipster (3 Nov 2018)

kipster said:


> I've done a few but I'm in between trips at the mo so will do a full update when I return from the Alps
> 
> 8th - Oakley, Winchester, Wickham, Waterlooville, alresford, Oakley - 78 miles - 3 points



A full update from 8th Sept:
9th Sept - Oakley, Hurstbourne Tarrant, Oakley - 57km - 1 Point
15th Sept - Oakley, Longparish, Hurstbourne Priors, East Aston, Oakley - 108km - 3 points
28th Sept - Alpe d'Huez, Bourg d-Osians, Alpe d'Huez, Col de Sarenne - 53 km - 1 point
29th Sept - Alpe d'Huez, Villard Reculas, Col de Sarenne - 64km - 1 Point
7th Oct - Oakley, Whitchurch, Andover, Hurstbourne Tarrant, St Mary Bourne, Oakley - 70km 1 Point
20th Oct - Oakley, Kings Worthy, Alresford, Warnford, Alresford, Axford, Oakley - 57.8 miles - 2 Points
27th Oct - Sherfield on Loddon, Bramley, Silchester, Grazeley, Bramley, Rotherwick, Old Basing - 53km 1 Point
3rd Nov - Oakley, Bramley, Arborfield, Twyford, Warren Row, Hurst, Beech Hill, Oakley - 106km - 3 Points

Total: 16 points
Running total : 96


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points
*October total:* 3 points

*November 3rd 2018
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *58 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Bazzer (4 Nov 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 1 point
October 2 points

November
4th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley, Swinton, Agecroft, Prestwich. Deliver medication for my granddaughter and then reverse journey. 55kms 1 point

Running total 30 points


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Nov 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points
June: 5 rides, 8 points
July: 7 rides, 10 points
August: 4 rides, 5 points
September: 4 rides, 4 points
October 2 rides, 2 points

November 4th - Saltcoats-Largs-Saltcoats. 51k
November 10 - Saltcoats-kilwinning-stewarton-saltcoats 51k

Total: 56 points


----------



## Jon George (4 Nov 2018)

*4th November*
Ipswich – Henley – Hemingstone – Crowfield – Pettaugh – Winston Green – Debenham – and return
53km

*1 Point
Total 39 points*


----------



## aferris2 (4 Nov 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points
1 Sep 2018 109.73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1812070998 3 points
16 Sep 2018 56.29 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1845357622 2 points
14 Oct 2018 52.65 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1904384948/ 2 points
4 Nov 2018 102.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1945805177 3 points

2018 running total 46 points


----------



## Jon George (5 Nov 2018)

*5th November*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
52km

*1 Point
Total 40 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (5 Nov 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
September: R&A 6 rides, 14 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
October: R&A 5 rides, 8 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points

November
3rd. 56km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Thornton-le-Moor, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. * with Stig. 1 point.
4th. 68km. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.

Running points total : 90
Stig's points total : 26.


----------



## The Bystander (6 Nov 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November: 1 ride 3 points
+
*6th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home *53.1km */ 1 point

56 rides 67 points


----------



## Jon George (7 Nov 2018)

*7th November*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
52km

*1 Point
Total 41 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Nov 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856

July 8th. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Mickleton, Illmington, Ebrington, Shipston, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Warwick 56.4 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1688331595

August 11th. Warwick, Aston Canlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford, Loxley, Sherborne, Barford, Warwick. 37.2 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1763991776

September 9th. Warwick, Great Alne, Stratford, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 42.67 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1829169371

October 7th. Warwick, Morton Morrell, Kineton, Wormleighton, Priors Marston, Napton, Long Itchington, Warwick. 44.3 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1889239495

November 3rd. Warwick, Great Alne, Binton, Welford upon Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Charlecote, Sherbourne, Warwick. 40.15 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1942681115


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point.
*August, 2018*
-- 2nd: 82 km (51 miles). A mix of road, towpath, bridleways and cycleways. Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Royton, Bury, Greenmount, Bury, Rochdale, LB, Tod. 2 points.
-- 24th: 90 km (56 miles). More roads and cyclepaths. Harrogate, cycle path to Ripley, Pateley Bridge, Lofthouse, Trapping Hill, Masham, Ripley, cycle path, Harrogate. 2 points.
*September, 2018*
-- 7th: 81 km (50 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oakworth, Slippery Ford, Sutton Moor, Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Black Lane Ends, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Hebden Bridge (coffee stop), A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Todmorden. 2 points.
*October, 2018*
-- 10th: 60 km (37 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Southward Bottom, Cliviger, A646, Tod. 1 point.
*November, 2018*
-- 2nd: 71 km (44 miles). Mixed terrain CX bike ride - Tod, Littleborough, canal towpath to Rochdale, road and offroad to Whitworth, road and cycle path to Brittania, lane to Bacup, Todmorden Old Rd & BW to Sharneyford, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, London Rd/Kilnshaw Ln/Old Chamber/Nest Estate BWs, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, CH park, A646 to Tod. 1 point

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 22.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 56.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 2nd November ride): 78.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Domus (8 Nov 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point

Running total 51 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2018)

Nov 3rd 38.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop with a bit extra at the end
Nov 8th 40.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 120
Points in all challenges 191


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Nov 2018)

On the scoreboard for November.

2/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1941077682. 51km
6/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1949078285. 52.8km
8/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1952834803. 54.6km

90 points to date.


----------



## Jon George (9 Nov 2018)

*9th November*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
52km

*1 Point
Total 42 points*


----------



## steverob (10 Nov 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*October: *5 rides, 9 points 
*10th November: 33.73 miles *- Climbed Whiteleaf Hill without stopping (only second time ever), but then got caught in a torrential downpour and had to wait in a bus shelter for it to blow over before finishing the ride; my kit now a good deal heavier than when I started! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1956691308 - 1 point

*Total so far: 84 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points
*October total:* 3 points

*November 3rd 2018
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*November 10th 2018
52.69 km* - Thorner, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *59 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Nov 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486

November 11th 161.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1958676438 https://www.relive.cc/view/1958676438


----------



## 13 rider (11 Nov 2018)

Nov 3rd 38.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop with a bit extra at the end
Nov 8th 40.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey 
Nov 11th 50.4 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 122
Points in all challenges 193


----------



## The Bystander (11 Nov 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November: 2 rides 4 points
+
*11th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Arthingworth, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Rothwell, Mawsley, home *58.2km */ 1 point

57 rides 68 points


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> Blue skies and bright sunshine forced my hand as I felt almost duty bound of getting a run in which turned into a bit of a wander along different cycle to work routes but looking to go absolutely no where. 55k from home to Glasgow Airport through Renfrew and up the Hurlet into Barrhead and homeward. A neat but unimpressive *20 Points* but still time to add this month if the moon's align.


Home through Barrhead and down into Paisley then through the airport into Erskine and over the bridge. Along into Dumbarton then the 2 minutes silence at Alexandria before a quick 5 minute break at Balloch and returning the last 6 miles or so along the same cycle path to Dumbarton. 
60 odd kilometres on what turned out to be a cold and very wet day. 
*21 points*
1 more to go.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*
September: *11* *Points*
October*: 4 Points

NOVEMBER *

*10 Nov *CWCC club run to Stratford YHA 65.2 mi/104.93km *3* *Points
https://strava.app.link/YgGkAVPeLR

11* *Nov* CWCC Club run back from Stratford YHA 54.1 mi/ 87.07km *2* *Points*
https://strava.app.link/4zLy0FieLR

Month Total: *5* *Points* 
Running Total: *77* *Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Nov 2018)

39 points carried forward.

21 July - Lillebaelt Round - Denmark 203km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1717376977

13th August 54km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1769450101

30th August 51km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1807686784

2nd September 59km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814245753

15th September Tuscany Road 176km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1844275257

16th September Tuscany Road 173km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/1846293718

14th October 52km Denmark on a Brompton
https://www.strava.com/activities/1904351818

6th November Denmark 52km









57 points


----------



## Jon George (12 Nov 2018)

*12th November*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
52km

*1 Point
Total 43 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (12 Nov 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
September: R&A 6 rides, 14 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
October: R&A 5 rides, 8 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points

November
3rd. 56km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Thornton-le-Moor, S.Kelsey, Moortown, Smithfield Lane, Caistor. * with Stig. 1 point.
4th. 68km. Caistor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, W.Rasen, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
10th. 51miles. Caistor, High St., Tealby, N.Willingham, Sixhills, W.Torrington, Holton-cum-Beckering, Snelland, Reasby, Stainton-by-Langworth, Scothern, Dumholme, Welton, Spridlington, Owmby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, N.Gullham, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor. *with Stig. 2 points.
11th. 63km. Caistor, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Barton, S.Ferriby, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.K.Moor, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.

Running points total : 93
Stig's points total : 28.


----------



## StuartG (13 Nov 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
28th: 56.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Chiddingstone-Chartwell Hill-Westerham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*September*
11th: 56.45 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill Park-Tattenham Corner-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
27th: 53.30 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Purley-Newhaven: 2 points [F]
28th: 52.47 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Dieppe-Rouen : 2 points [F]
30th: 43.33 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: E[pone-Paris: 1 point [F]
*October*
2nd: 38.81 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Forges-les-eaux-Dieppe: 1 point [F]
23rd: 50.06 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*November*
13th: 52.61 miles: Sydenham-Limpsfield-Edenbridge-Crockham Hill-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]

Total 51 points


----------



## Jon George (14 Nov 2018)

*14th November*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich (Reverse route of last few days.)
52km

*1 Point
Total 44 points*


----------



## Domus (15 Nov 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two. 
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point
November 15 Grange, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange 53.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 52 points


----------



## The Bystander (16 Nov 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November: 3 rides 5 points
+
*16th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, Mawsley, home *54.7km */ 1 point

58 rides 69 points


----------



## 13 rider (17 Nov 2018)

Nov 3rd 38.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop with a bit extra at the end
Nov 8th 40.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 11th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey
Nov 17th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 124
Points in all challenges 198


----------



## Saluki (17 Nov 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

*November*
17/11/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1969684386 Downham to Saddlebow, Wiggenhall, Outwell, home. 1pt

Running Total now: 31 points


----------



## steverob (17 Nov 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*October: *5 rides, 9 points 
*10th November: 33.73 miles *- Climbed Whiteleaf Hill without stopping (only second time ever), but then got caught in a torrential downpour and had to wait in a bus shelter for it to blow over before finishing the ride; my kit now a good deal heavier than when I started! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1956691308 - 1 point
*17th November: 64.79 miles *- Using cyclepaths to get in and out of Oxford meant I flew past a three mile tailback on the A40, which made me feel rather smug! Other than that a fairly standard metric century challenge ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1969925239 - 3 points

*Total so far: 87 points*


----------



## Ice2911 (17 Nov 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year.
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop 

3rd August a very hot MTB ride to Whitell and back on Mariotts Way 50km and yet another p*******!

September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years

23rd October 32 miles 50 km off road ride with my OH to Whitwell. Glorious day. Sorry posted in chat zone by mistake again!!!

17th November Another stunning day and 33 mile 50km round trip to Whitwell and back off road. Not even very muddy!!


----------



## Spinney (17 Nov 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point
*26th* - Wotton Hill, Dursley, Kings Stanley, Selsey Common, Nympsfield, Wotton, 32 miles, 1 point Relive

*August
20th* - Levens, Hincaster, Holme, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - 31.7 miles, 1 point

*September
9th *- flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*October
1st* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*November
17th* - flat route, Damery, A38 north, Eastington, Frocester, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - 32 miles, 1 point

*Total: 14 points*


----------



## lane (17 Nov 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides
June 7 rides
July 3 rides
Aug 3 rides
Sept 1 ride
Oct 1 Ride

17th November East Leake 50km
25th Nov villages west of Derby. 60km


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2018)

57 points carried forward

16th November - Denmark - 72km

https://strava.app.link/bLvb8h5GWR

58 points


----------



## Eribiste (18 Nov 2018)

Here we go, a sluggish effort for November, too old, too fat, too slow!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1971970026


----------



## Slick (18 Nov 2018)

Eribiste said:


> Here we go, a sluggish effort for November, too old, too fat, too slow!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1971970026


Looks good to me.


----------



## Domus (19 Nov 2018)

Went out today will all good intentions but the cold vicious head / cross winds won the day. came home with just 44 Kms done.


----------



## Osprey (20 Nov 2018)

Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea, Swansea Valley to Ystardgynlais and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Jan 6th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1344077318
Jan 11th. 110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
Jan 20th. 54km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley Goweron. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1366777178
Jan 28th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. 1 point Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1379586310

Feb 3rd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1389668379
Feb 11th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhosilli and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1402423017
Feb 17th. 101 km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Ferryside and return. Croix de Fer. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
Feb 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1423160773

Mar 4th. 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1435455743
Mar 17th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1457594726
Mar 24th. 50km. Llanmorlais Lanrhidian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossilli and return. Croix de Fer. Jan 1st. 61km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. Croix de Fer. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761
Mar 29th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984

Apr 8th 52km. Llanmorlais, llanridian, Cilibion, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Gowerton. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1496360612
Apr 21st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1521691027
Apr 28th. 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea, Llanelli, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989

May 6th. 69km. Llanmorlais, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Bishopston, Swansea, Fabian way, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553100477
May 12th. 170km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, Swansea, Carmarthen, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522
May 19th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Van Nicholas https://www.strava.com/activities/1582696370
May 27th. 52km Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre & return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1600291833

June 2nd. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1612587867
June 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1628922839
June 17th. 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1643674260
June 23rd. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea Valley Ystradgynlais and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729

Oct 7th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1890516924

Nov 17th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Crymlyn and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1969182003

Points: 52


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Nov 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km* 

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*

*5th July:- *Home-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Chertsey-Home. *53.2km*

*14th August:- *St Leon sur Vezere, Thonac, Montignac, Le Verdier, Chabanettas, Fanlac*. 55.2km*

*6th September:- *Home, Staines, Chertsey, Walton, Hampton Court, back the same y. *50.8km*

*9th October:- *Home, Staines, Wraysbury, Datchet, Eton, Eton Dorney Lake, Windsor Home.* 51.7km*


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Nov 2018)

*8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*

*8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*

*5th March:- *Home-Wentworth-WGP-Cheapside-WGP-Home *52.5km*

*11th April:- *Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Old Windsor-Chertsey-Shepperton-Home.* 51km.*

*1st May:- *Home-Stroude-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Home. *52.7km*

*1st June:- *Home-Walton-Esher-Hampton Court-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *53.6km*

*5th July:- *Home-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Chertsey-Home. *53.2km*

*14th August:- *St Leon sur Vezere, Thonac, Montignac, Le Verdier, Chabanettas, Fanlac*. 55.2km*

*6th September:- *Home, Staines, Chertsey, Walton, Hampton Court, back the same y. *50.8km*

*5th October:- *Home, Lyne, Chobham, Sunninghill, Ascot, WGP, Home.* 53.3km*

*9th November:- *Home, Staines, Wraysbury, Datchet, Eton, Eton Dorney Lake, Windsor Home.* 51.7km*


----------



## dickyknees (22 Nov 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August - 3 points.
September
Sept 13 - 54.7 kms (34.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Valley, home.
*Sept 28 - 71.29 kms (44.30 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhos y Bol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, home. 
*October 
October 01 - 83.87 kms (52.12 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhos y Bol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, Caergeiliog, home.
*November 
November 22 - 53.14 kms (33.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Total 60 points.*


----------



## slow scot (22 Nov 2018)

October.
28th. (54kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Park shop, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill.
31st. (50kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Two towers road, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycle way, Five Mile Garage.

November.
2nd. (50kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie, Park shop, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
10th. (58kms). Deeside Line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
11th. (58kms). Yesterday in reverse.
15th. (52kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
17th. (53kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside Line.
18th. (53kms). Deeside Line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycle way.

Total Points; 127.


----------



## Domus (23 Nov 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two.
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point
November 15 Grange, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange 53.6 Kms 1 point
November 23 Bury, Edenfield, Helmshore, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Rochdale, home 57.76 Kms 1 point

Running total 53 points


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2018)

Nov 3rd 38.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop with a bit extra at the end
Nov 8th 40.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 11th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey
Nov 17th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 23rd 34.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 24th 51 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Ratcliffe ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 1127
Points in all challenges 201


----------



## Bazzer (25 Nov 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 1 point
October 2 points

November
4th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley, Swinton, Agecroft, Prestwich. Deliver medication for my granddaughter and then reverse journey. 55kms 1 point
25th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, WInwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 81.6kms 2 points

Running total 32 points


----------



## Bazzer (25 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Points in this challenge 1127
> Points in all challenges 201



@13 rider less points overall than in this challenge?


----------



## 13 rider (25 Nov 2018)

There may be a typo in there  soon to be corrected


----------



## 13 rider (25 Nov 2018)

Nov 3rd 38.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop with a bit extra at the end
Nov 8th 40.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 11th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey
Nov 17th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 23rd 34.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 24th 51 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Ratcliffe ,Gaddesby ,Saxelbye ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 25th 70.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shardlow ,Derby ,Findern ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Tonge ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 130
Points in all challenges 208


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Nov 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486

November 11th 161.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1958676438 https://www.relive.cc/view/1958676438
November 25th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1984384876 https://www.relive.cc/view/1984384876


----------



## steverob (25 Nov 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*October: *5 rides, 9 points 
*10th November: 33.73 miles *- Climbed Whiteleaf Hill without stopping (only second time ever), but then got caught in a torrential downpour and had to wait in a bus shelter for it to blow over before finishing the ride; my kit now a good deal heavier than when I started! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1956691308 - 1 point
*17th November: 64.79 miles *- Using cyclepaths to get in and out of Oxford meant I flew past a three mile tailback on the A40, which made me feel rather smug! Other than that a fairly standard metric century challenge ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1969925239 - 3 points
*25th November: 50.13 miles *- Conquered Smalldean Lane, another one of my hated hills - it's only half a mile at 9% average, but has a 250yd section that's over 16% (briefly reaching 24%) which I normally have to walk, but not on this occasion! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1984334193 - 2 points

*Total so far: 89 points (new record!)*


----------



## Sbudge (26 Nov 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)
14th September, 58.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1841073867) - Extended ride from work. Harrow, Dalston, Tottenham
7th October, 60.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1889741432) - Short, slow and hilly. Wendover, Great Missenden & Princes Risborough
13th October, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1902020112) - Shorter, slower and hillier! Dunsmore, Casden, Whiteleaf, Pink, Smalldean, Hale climbs
27th October, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1930002002) - Someone turned the heating off! Waddesdon, Whitchurch and Wing
25th November, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1984188573) - Slow and hilly. Dunsmore, Whiteleaf, Speen, Kop, Honor End and Leather Lane climbs


----------



## The Bystander (26 Nov 2018)

January: 4 rides 4 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 4 rides 4 points
April: 2 rides 2 points
May: 5 rides 6 points
June: 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November: 4 rides 6 points
+
*26th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home *54.2km */ 1 point

59 rides 70 points


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Nov 2018)

If the weather forecast is right I'll not be riding outdoors again this week, so here are my remaining qualifying rides for November.

13/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1962163412 50.7km
15/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1965879305 52.2km
24/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1982507575 51.2km
26/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1985749955 52km

94 points to date.


----------



## the stupid one (27 Nov 2018)

January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.
August 29th: 50.48.
September 2nd: 56.7 km.
September 11th: 60.8 km.
October 8th: 80.8 km, 50.2 miles.

November 27th: Home-Hawarden Bridge-Home. 50.1 km, 1 point.

Total: 27 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2018)

30 November (cutting it close!) 

51 km ride to Chesterfield centre and return (including a couple of laps of the village when I realised I was 4km short!)

Total this month: 1 point

Running total: 16 points


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Dec 2018)

Challenge completed!

1/12 https://www.strava.com/activities/1994538367. 54.4km.

95 points to date.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 131
Points in all challenges 210


----------



## The Bystander (2 Dec 2018)

January : 4 rides 4 points
February : 2 rides 2 points
March : 4 rides 4 points
April : 2 rides 2 points
May : 5 rides 6 points
June : 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November : 5 rides 7 points
December :
*2nd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home *53.2km */ 1 point

60 rides 71 points


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points
1 Sep 2018 109.73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1812070998 3 points
16 Sep 2018 56.29 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1845357622 2 points
14 Oct 2018 52.65 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1904384948/ 2 points
4 Nov 2018 102.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1945805177 3 points
2 Dec 2018 52.96 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1996527314 2 points

2018 running total 48 points


----------



## the stupid one (2 Dec 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km.
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.
August 29th: 50.48 km.
September 2nd: 56.7 km.
September 11th: 60.8 km.
October 8th: 80.8 km, 50.2 miles.
November 27th: 50.1 km.

December 2nd: Hoylake/Meols seafront-Moreton-Greasby-Arrowe Park-Landican Lane-Storeton-Brimstage-Thornton Hough-Raby-Willaston-Hooton-Wirral Way-West Kirby-Home. 51.3 km, 1 point.

Total: 28 points

EDIT: Points didn't match rides, took one away.
EDIT 2.0: Found the missing ride, added the point again.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points
*October total:* 3 points
*November total:* 2 points

*2nd December 2018
51.64 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *60 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## dickyknees (4 Dec 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August - 3 points.
September - 2 points. *
*October - 2 points. *
*November - 1 point. *
*December
December 4th - 53.99 kms (33.55 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Total 61 points.*


----------



## The Bystander (4 Dec 2018)

January : 4 rides 4 points
February : 2 rides 2 points
March : 4 rides 4 points
April : 2 rides 2 points
May : 5 rides 6 points
June : 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November : 5 rides 7 points
December : 1 ride 1 point
+
*4th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home *52.5km */ 1 point

61 rides 72 points


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Home through Barrhead and down into Paisley then through the airport into Erskine and over the bridge. Along into Dumbarton then the 2 minutes silence at Alexandria before a quick 5 minute break at Balloch and returning the last 6 miles or so along the same cycle path to Dumbarton.
> 60 odd kilometres on what turned out to be a cold and very wet day.
> *21 points*
> 1 more to go.


Monday 3rd of December, 

Discovery Dundee, Liff, Fowlis, Piper Damn, Couper Angus, Abernyte, Longforgan and back to Discovery. 36 miles 1 point. 

*22 Points.* Challenge complete.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Dec 2018)

Well here is my last 50km for the year and it also gives me my hat trick of bronze stars.

I must admit though. There is not a lot of fun in riding over 50km when it is dull and freezing cold.

December 4th. Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1999940727

Total number of recorded points *59





- Half Century Challenge 2018*


----------



## Domus (6 Dec 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two.
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point
November 15 Grange, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange 53.6 Kms 1 point
November 23 Bury, Edenfield, Helmshore, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Rochdale, home 57.76 Kms 1 point
December 6 Costa in Leigh and return via guided bus way and Bolton 50.14 Kms

Running total 54 points

Challenge complete and I claim my star


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 132
Points in all challenges 214


----------



## Bazzer (9 Dec 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 1 point
October 2 points
November 3 points
December
9th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Risley, Croft, home 53kms 1 point

Running total 34 points


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Monday 3rd of December,
> 
> Discovery Dundee, Liff, Fowlis, Piper Damn, Couper Angus, Abernyte, Longforgan and back to Discovery. 36 miles 1 point.
> 
> *22 Points.* Challenge complete.



Tuesday 4th of December.

Not exactly sure of the precise route but it's the Angus Coastal route from Dundee passed the amazing new V&A building on through the docks (which annoyingly is closed to cyclists until January 19) to Broughty Ferry and passed the golf courses of Carnoustie. No loop this time, just there and back for a pan flat 34 miles and more than likely my last point of the year. 

*23 Points *


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

30th September (63.9km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

20th October (52.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

3rd November (51.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Rushton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

9th December (51.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Acton Village-Rushton-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 17 Points


----------



## steverob (9 Dec 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*October: *5 rides, 9 points 
*November: *3 rides, 6 points
*9th December: 63.91 miles *- Completed the MCAM challenge, riding with Simon. The roads were wet, the headwind was strong, had to stop to fix a slow puncture and I managed to mess up my GPS recording, yet the ride was still thoroughly enjoyable somehow! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009343119 - 3 points

*Total so far: 92 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Dec 2018)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
September: R&A 6 rides, 14 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
October: R&A 5 rides, 8 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points
November: R&A 7 rides, 10 points. Stig 2 rides, 3 points.

December.
1st. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Broughton, Castlethorpe, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
7th. 53km. Caistor, Whitegate hill, High st, Tealby, Dog Kennel Wood, Legsby, Linwood, Bustlingthorpe, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Gulham, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, N.Kelsey moor, Caistor. * with Stig. 1 point.
8th. 105km. D.I.Y. Audax : https://www.strava.com/activities/2007064989 (not tried this before, our Strava is in Stig's name. and not used often) on Tandem. 3points

Running points total : 103
Stig's points total : 29


----------



## Jon George (10 Dec 2018)

*11th December*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
52km

*1 Point
Total 45 points*


----------



## lane (10 Dec 2018)

March 1 ride
April 3 rides
May 3 rides
June 7 rides
July 3 rides
Aug 3 rides
Sept 1 ride
Oct 1 Ride
Nov 2 Rides

1st Dec East Leake 53km
16th Dec East Leake 51km


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Dec 2018)

January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480

February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674

March 25th. Warwick, Grandborough, HMP Rye Hill, Shuckburgh, Wormleighton, Knightcote, Warwick. 47.9miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1470686236

April 22nd. Warwick, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesborne, Barford, Warwick. 45.2 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1524024914

May 6th. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Tysoe, Northend, Whitnash, Wellesbourne, Barford, Warwick. 58.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1552932614

June 15th. Warwick, Grandbourgh, Barby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, Tugby (Cafe Ventoux), Bruntingthorpe, Monks Kirby, Wappenbury, Warwick. 101.5 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1642358856

July 8th. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Mickleton, Illmington, Ebrington, Shipston, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Warwick 56.4 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1688331595

August 11th. Warwick, Aston Canlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford, Loxley, Sherborne, Barford, Warwick. 37.2 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1763991776

September 9th. Warwick, Great Alne, Stratford, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 42.67 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1829169371

October 7th. Warwick, Morton Morrell, Kineton, Wormleighton, Priors Marston, Napton, Long Itchington, Warwick. 44.3 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1889239495

November 3rd. Warwick, Great Alne, Binton, Welford upon Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Charlecote, Sherbourne, Warwick. 40.15 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1942681115

December 9th. Warwick, Hampton, Beausale, Honiley, Knowle, Lapworth, Claverdon, Hatton, Beausale, Warwick. 36.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2007758217


----------



## dickyknees (10 Dec 2018)

*January - 2 points. 
February - 5 points. 
March - 9 points. 
April - 4 points. 
May - 10 points.
June - 10 points. 
July - 12 points. 
August - 3 points.
September - 2 points. *
*October - 2 points. *
*November - 1 point. *
*December
December 4th - 53.99 kms (33.55 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*December 10th - 54.00 kms (33.56 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Total 62 points.*


----------



## Osprey (10 Dec 2018)

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea Valley Ystradgynlais and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729

Oct 7th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1890516924

Nov 17th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Crymlyn and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1969182003

Dec 9th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Porteynon, Parkmill, Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2007941537

Points: 53


----------



## The Bystander (11 Dec 2018)

January : 4 rides 4 points
February : 2 rides 2 points
March : 4 rides 4 points
April : 2 rides 2 points
May : 5 rides 6 points
June : 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November : 5 rides 7 points
December : 2 rides 2 points
+
*11th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home *51.3km */ 1 point

62 rides 73 points


----------



## Domus (11 Dec 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two.
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
September 29 Edenfield Circular 55.01 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point
November 15 Grange, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange 53.6 Kms 1 point
November 23 Bury, Edenfield, Helmshore, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Rochdale, home 57.76 Kms 1 point
December 6 Costa in Leigh and return via guided bus way and Bolton 50.14 Kms 1 point
December 11 Visit to Mum's via A6 back through Rivington 60.1 Kms 1point

Running total 56 points

Challenge complete and I claim my star


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 133
Points in all challenges 215


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2018)

*January, 2018*
--1st: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden (A.K.A. 'Tod'), Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd (A.K.A. ''royd'), Hebden Bridge (A.K.A. 'HB'), Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
--12th 58 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Leeming, Cullingworth, Hewenden Viaduct, Wilsden (cafe), Old Allen Ln, A629, Leeming, Oxenhope, HB, Tod. 1 point.
*February, 2018*
--24th: 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Heptonstall Rd, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.
*March, 2018*
-- 11th: 51 km (32 miles) on CX bike. Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, Burnley Rd to TL in Cliviger Gorge, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.
*April, 2018*
-- 14th: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, HB, CVC to 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Cottonstones, Mill Bank, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hoillins Rd, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Dog House Ln, Wetherspoons in Tod, home. 1 point.
-- 28th: 82 km (51 miles). Tod, HB, PW, OT, Jerusalem Ln, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, CV climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Midgehole, Hardcastle Crags, Shackleton, Walshaw, Widdop Rd, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod. 2 points.
*May, 2018*
-- 4th: 83 km (52 miles). Rode from Tod to Ilkley via HB, Oxenhope and Bingley to watch Women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the summit of Cow and Calf climb. 2 points.
-- 17th: 64 km (40 miles). Tod, Walk Mill, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
-- 23rd: 63 km (39 miles). Llandbedr, Llanfair, Harlech, Talsarnau, Eisingrug, monster climb!, Gerdi Bluog, Cwm Bychan, Penisarcwm, Byrdir, Dyffryn Ardudwy, Pant-gwyn, Llanbedr. 1 point.
*June, 2018*
-- 29th: 59 km (36 miles). Tod, HB, Keighley Rd, Hill House Edge Ln, Cold Edge, Wainstalls, Jowler, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Hathershelf Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.
*July, 2018*
-- 18th: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, Steep Ln, Blackstone Edge, LB, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Carr Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.
-- 21st: 51 km (32 miles). Tod, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, BSE,Blue Ball Rd, Walk Mill, Cotton Stones, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, HB, Tod, 1 point.
*August, 2018*
-- 2nd: 82 km (51 miles). A mix of road, towpath, bridleways and cycleways. Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Royton, Bury, Greenmount, Bury, Rochdale, LB, Tod. 2 points.
-- 24th: 90 km (56 miles). More roads and cyclepaths. Harrogate, cycle path to Ripley, Pateley Bridge, Lofthouse, Trapping Hill, Masham, Ripley, cycle path, Harrogate. 2 points.
*September, 2018*
-- 7th: 81 km (50 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oakworth, Slippery Ford, Sutton Moor, Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Black Lane Ends, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Hebden Bridge (coffee stop), A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Todmorden. 2 points.
*October, 2018*
-- 10th: 60 km (37 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, CVC, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Southward Bottom, Cliviger, A646, Tod. 1 point.
*November, 2018*
-- 2nd: 71 km (44 miles). Mixed terrain CX bike ride - Tod, Littleborough, canal towpath to Rochdale, road and offroad to Whitworth, road and cycle path to Brittania, lane to Bacup, Todmorden Old Rd & BW to Sharneyford, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, London Rd/Kilnshaw Ln/Old Chamber/Nest Estate BWs, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, Craggies (cafe), Cragg Rd, 'royd, CVC, CH park, A646 to Tod. 1 point
*December, 2018*
-- 14th: 64 km (40 miles). (Mixed terrain on CX bike.) Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Delph, Dobcross, Uppermill, Greenfield, Dove Stone reservoir, Greenfield, Uppermill, Delph, Grains Bar via steep ungritted lane (CRASHED on black ice - not hurt. Bike ok too! ), Dog Hill, Newhey, Milnrow, Rochdale, Rochdale canal towpath, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point. 

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 23.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 62.
Points target for year: 106+
Total points for year so far (up to & including 14th December ride): 85.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Dec 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*
September: *11* *Points*
October*: 4 Points*
November*: 5 Points

DECEMBER *

*16* *Dec* CWCC Club Run to Stenson Lock Cafe 44.8 mi/72.1km *1* *Point*
https://strava.app.link/qMpYdAOcHS

Month Total: *1* *Point*
Running Total: *78 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 136
Points in all challenges 218


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Dec 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486

November 11th 161.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1958676438 https://www.relive.cc/view/1958676438
November 25th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1984384876 https://www.relive.cc/view/1984384876

December 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2020114525 https://www.relive.cc/view/2020114525


----------



## Saluki (16 Dec 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

*November*
17/11/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1969684386 Downham to Saddlebow, Wiggenhall, Outwell, home. 1pt

*December*
16/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2020411725 Whitwell to Reepham, Aylsham, Coltishall, Hainford, Taverham, Whitwell 1pt

Running Total now: 32 points


----------



## Sbudge (17 Dec 2018)

3rd January, 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1338877332) - Just the one hill (!) to start the year.
7th January, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1345538913) - Slow and sunny Sunday down to Greenwich
11th February, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1402400090) - Gentle sun, not so gentle wind ...Chesham and back with Steve
11th March, 53.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1447485013) - First ride in a month, Wendover, Chesham and Sarratt.
2nd April, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1485272164) - Wetter than wet! NW6 up to Shenley & Radlett (and back)
7th May, 63.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1555445560) - Puncture punctuated jetlag cure (arrived from Japan the day before)...felt tough
10th May, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1562903258) - Extended (very) commute home, canal paths and general meanders through West London
17th May, 52.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1578534955) - Another extended commute, this type North via Watford, Radlett etc
23rd May, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1591487399) - Countryside North of London again, road bike this time
26th May, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1597743468) - Gravel and forest paths near Wendover
6th June, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1621657062) - North of London, longer route home
17th June, 55.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1644609250) - Mk3 Jetlag cure, Wendover - Kingsey - Chinnor - Wendover
21st June, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1653434131) - Another detour home, Harrow - Radlett - Hampstead
11th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1696069342) - Regular extended commute via Radlett, exploring some new roads though
18th July, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1711187913) - Wrong way home (on purpose), Harrow, Harefield, Welsh Harp, Home
24th July, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1725262709) - Too nice a day not to take the longer route home, more exploring N.London
7th August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1756765500) - Variations on a North London theme, extended commute via Elstree
15th August, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1774669849) - Yet another extended commute. Harrow to West Hampstead (via Rickmansworth!)
22nd August, 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1790428840) - A to B commute (via C,D & E!), grey day but pleasant riding.
8th September, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1828020614) - Wendover Woods and Ridgeway gravel on a grey day
9th September, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1829799591) - Tour of Britain, London course ride (and a bit of Regents Park)
14th September, 58.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1841073867) - Extended ride from work. Harrow, Dalston, Tottenham
7th October, 60.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1889741432) - Short, slow and hilly. Wendover, Great Missenden & Princes Risborough
13th October, 52.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1902020112) - Shorter, slower and hillier! Dunsmore, Casden, Whiteleaf, Pink, Smalldean, Hale climbs
27th October, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1930002002) - Someone turned the heating off! Waddesdon, Whitchurch and Wing
25th November, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1984188573) - Slow and hilly. Dunsmore, Whiteleaf, Speen, Kop, Honor End and Leather Lane climbs
16th December, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2019964775) - Wet and misty. Hawridge, Lye Green, Flaunden and Chalfont


----------



## Domus (18 Dec 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two.
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
September 29 Edenfield Circular 55.01 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point
November 15 Grange, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange 53.6 Kms 1 point
November 23 Bury, Edenfield, Helmshore, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Rochdale, home 57.76 Kms 1 point
December 6 Costa in Leigh and return via guided bus way and Bolton 50.14 Kms 1 point
December 11 Visit to Mum's via A6 back through Rivington 60.1 Kms 1point
December 18 Wirral Way plus ride to Bolton station and back 73.69 Kms 1 point

Running total 57 points

Challenge complete and I claim my star


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2018)

20 December 

51.9 km 

Crossing back and forth across the border of South Yorkshire and North Derbyshire and picking up some Christmas presents along the way. 

Total this month: 1 point

Running total: 17 points

And that’s 2018 done!


----------



## StuartG (20 Dec 2018)

*January*
23rd: 52.49 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Epsom-Banstead-West Wickham-Sydenham: 2 points
28th: 52.15 miles: Sydenham-Banstead-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Leatherhead-Little Switzerland-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*February*
4th: 55.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Dunton Green-Otford-Knockholt-Downe-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points
*March*
20th: 50.81 miles: Sydenham-Horne-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points
*April*
13th: 49.61 miles: Ploermel-Questembert-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
14th: 43.50 miles: Vannes-Auray-Vannes [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
15th: 55.87 miles: Vannes-Pontivy [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
16th: 50.62 miles: Pontivy-St Brieuc [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 2 points
17th: 49.44 miles: St Brieuc-Dinard-St Malo [2C2C Tour of Brittany]: 1 point
*May*
8th: 52.59 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: 2 points
22nd: 41.99 miles: Sydenham-Purley-South Norwood-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham: 1 point
30th: 53.53 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points
*June*
19th: 57.72 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Sydenham: 2 points
*July*
14th: 38.96 miles: Fridays Tour Ouistreham-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
15th: 60.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Livarot-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
16th: 46.45 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont l'Eveque-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
18th: 58.40 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Pont-Audemer-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
19th: 56.07 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bernay-Lisieux: 2 points [F]
20th: 41.52 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Bevronne-en-Auge-Lisieux: 1 point [F]
21st: 39.85 miles: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Ouistreham: 1 point [F]
24th: 45.07 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Warlingham-Sydenham: 1 point [A]
*August*
7th: 51.55 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Botley-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
21st: 54.32 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Denbies-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
28th: 56.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Chiddingstone-Chartwell Hill-Westerham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*September*
11th: 56.45 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill Park-Tattenham Corner-Coulsdon-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
27th: 53.30 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Purley-Newhaven: 2 points [F]
28th: 52.47 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Dieppe-Rouen : 2 points [F]
30th: 43.33 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: E[pone-Paris: 1 point [F]
*October*
2nd: 38.81 miles: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Forges-les-eaux-Dieppe: 1 point [F]
23rd: 50.06 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham: 2 points [A]
*November*
13th: 52.61 miles: Sydenham-Limpsfield-Edenbridge-Crockham Hill-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*December*
20th: 52.49 miles: Sydenham- Lingfield [for the club Christmas lunch]-Beckenham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]

Total 53 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Dec 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486

November 11th 161.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1958676438 https://www.relive.cc/view/1958676438
November 25th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1984384876 https://www.relive.cc/view/1984384876

December 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2020114525 https://www.relive.cc/view/2020114525
December 22nd 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2029639308 https://www.relive.cc/view/2029639308


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 139
Points in all challenges 221


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Dec 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year.
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop 

3rd August a very hot MTB ride to Whitell and back on Mariotts Way 50km and yet another p*******!

September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years

23rd October 32 miles 50 km off road ride with my OH to Whitwell. Glorious day. Sorry posted in chat zone by mistake again!!!

17th November Another stunning day and 33 mile 50km round trip to Whitwell and back off road. Not even very muddy!!

22nd December Finished the way I started with a very muddy( but good for the complexion) off road ride 44 miles around Marriits way and along Bure Valley railway line. So that’s an off road metric half century completed. This seemed harder work than the metric century road rides I completed  Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Spinney (22 Dec 2018)

*January
10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*February
17th *- Horton, H Upton, lanes towards Tetbury, back to Wotton - 33 miles, 1 point

*March
21st* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point
*26th* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point (yes, same as the above, but with a friend this time!)

*April
21st* - Levens, Crossthwaite, Gilpin Bridge, Grange-over-Sands, Witherslack, Levens - 35 miles, 1 point

*May
14th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point

*June
26th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*July
2nd* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point
*15th* - Badminton, Malmesbury, Brokenborough, Wotton - 44 miles, 1 point
*26th* - Wotton Hill, Dursley, Kings Stanley, Selsey Common, Nympsfield, Wotton, 32 miles, 1 point Relive

*August
20th* - Levens, Hincaster, Holme, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - 31.7 miles, 1 point

*September
9th *- flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*October
1st* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall - 33 miles, 1 point

*November
17th* - flat route, Damery, A38 north, Eastington, Frocester, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - 32 miles, 1 point

*December
22nd* - flat route, Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 32 miles, 1 point

*Total: 15 points*


----------



## Osprey (22 Dec 2018)

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea Valley Ystradgynlais and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729

Oct 7th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1890516924

Nov 17th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Crymlyn and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1969182003

Dec 9th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Porteynon, Parkmill, Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2007941537
Dec 16th, 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2019610609
Dec 22nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2029230569

Points: 55


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 140
Points in all challenges 222


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Dec 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486

November 11th 161.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1958676438 https://www.relive.cc/view/1958676438
November 25th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1984384876 https://www.relive.cc/view/1984384876

December 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2020114525 https://www.relive.cc/view/2020114525
December 22nd 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2029639308 https://www.relive.cc/view/2029639308
December 24th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2033183082 https://www.relive.cc/view/2033183082


----------



## The Bystander (24 Dec 2018)

January : 4 rides 4 points
February : 2 rides 2 points
March : 4 rides 4 points
April : 2 rides 2 points
May : 5 rides 6 points
June : 8 rides 9 points
July : 8 rides 10 points
August : 8 rides 10 points
September : 6 rides 8 points
October : 7 rides 8 points
November : 5 rides 7 points
December : 3 rides 3 points
+
*24th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home *53.2km */ 1 point

63 rides 74 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sutton Wharf ,Peckleton ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 142
Points in all challenges 224


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

30th September (63.9km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

20th October (52.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

3rd November (51.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Rushton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

9th December (51.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Acton Village-Rushton-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

24th December (67.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 18 Points


----------



## Saluki (24 Dec 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

*November*
17/11/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1969684386 Downham to Saddlebow, Wiggenhall, Outwell, home. 1pt

*December*
16/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2020411725 Whitwell to Reepham, Aylsham, Coltishall, Hainford, Taverham, Whitwell 1pt
24/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2033331960 Downham, Barroway Drove, Welney, 10 Mile bank, Denver, Bexwell, Downham 1pt

Running Total now: 33 points [/QUOTE]


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sutton Wharf ,Peckleton ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 25th 32.5 mile
St Bernards loop 


Points in this challenge 143
Points in all challenges 225


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

*November*
17/11/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1969684386 Downham to Saddlebow, Wiggenhall, Outwell, home. 1pt

*December*
16/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2020411725 Whitwell to Reepham, Aylsham, Coltishall, Hainford, Taverham, Whitwell 1pt
24/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2033331960 Downham, Barroway Drove, Welney, 10 Mile bank, Denver, Bexwell, Downham 1pt
25/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2034861285/segments/51302101251 Old Leake, Boston, Tattershall, Bardney, on a bit, back to Bardney. 1 pt

Running Total now: 34 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sutton Wharf ,Peckleton ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 25th 32.5 mile
St Bernards loop 
Dec 26th 34.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 144
Points in all challenges 226


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Dec 2018)

January: 2 rides 2 points
February: 4 rides 4 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 9 rides 9 points
May: 6 rides, 7 points
June: 5 rides, 8 points
July: 7 rides, 10 points
August: 4 rides, 5 points
September: 4 rides, 4 points
October 2 rides, 2 points
November: 2 rides, 2 points

December 26: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Irvine-Troon-Prestwick and back. 56k
December 30: Saltcoats-Largs and back. 51k

Total: 58 points


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2018)

*January:* 4 rides, 6 points
*February: *4 rides, 6 points
*March: *2 rides, 5 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *3 rides, 5 points
*June:* 5 rides, 12 points
*July:* 5 rides, 14 points
*August:* 5 rides, 11 points
*September:* 4 rides, 7 points
*October: *5 rides, 9 points 
*November: *3 rides, 6 points
*9th December: 63.91 miles *- Completed the MCAM challenge, riding with Simon. The roads were wet, the headwind was strong, had to stop to fix a slow puncture and I managed to mess up my GPS recording, yet the ride was still thoroughly enjoyable somehow! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009343119 - 3 points
*26th December: 31.94 miles *- Finally got my 50km ride done at the third attempt using some very familiar and well travelled routes - even my fourth puncture of the month wasn't going to stop me! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2036546990 - 1 point

*Total so far: 93 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points
*October total:* 3 points
*November total:* 2 points

*2nd December 2018
51.64 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*26th December 2018
53.96 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point* 

Running total: *61 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Bazzer (27 Dec 2018)

January 4 points
February 4 points
March 3 points
April 6 points
May 3 points
June 1 point
July 1 point
August 4 points
September 1 point
October 2 points
November 3 points
December
9th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Risley, Croft, home 53kms 1 point
27th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Risley, Croft, home 81 kms 2 points

Running total 36 points


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sutton Wharf ,Peckleton ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 25th 32.5 mile
St Bernards loop 
Dec 26th 34.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 
Dec 27th 90 miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Stoney Stanton ,Claybrooke Parva ,Withybrook ,Nuneaton ,Bosworth ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 147
Points in all challenges 229


----------



## kipster (27 Dec 2018)

Last ride posted was 3rd Nov, so here is the catch up
10 Nov - Oakley, Heriard, Bramley, Oakley - 67km - 1 Point
17 Nov - Oakley, Upton Grey, Bentley, Alton, Oakley - 77km - 1 point
18 Nov - Twyford, Streatley, West Woodhay, Wolverton Common, Mortimer, Twyford - 128km 3 points
25 Nov - Oakley, Four Marks, Oakhanger, Binsted, Bentworth, Oakley - 52m - 2 points
2 Dec - Oakley - Axford, Alresford, Axford, Oakley - 51km - 1 point
9 Dec - Oakley, Micheldever, Hustbourne Priors, Hurstbourne Tarrant, Whitchurch, Oakley - 65km - 1 Point
16 Dec - Oakley, Axford, Alresford, King Worthy, Sutton Scotney, Oakley - 64km - 1 Point
22 Dec - Club treasure hunt - Steventon, North Waltham, Candovers - 63km - 1 Point
24 Dec - Oakley, Axford, Alresford, Medsted, Steventon, Oakley - 58km - 1 Point
27 Dec - Oakley, Medsted, Alresford, Axford, Steventon, Oakley - 58km - 1 Point

Running Total 109


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2018)

Post was getting a little long so decided to split in two.
January to June 31 points

July 1 Holcombe Hill circular (again) 54.75 Kms 1 point
July 5 Home, Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, return via guided bus way and Bolton. 51.11 Kms 1 point
July 12 Bolton centre, Horwich, Chorley, return via Rivington 50.2 Kms 1 point
July 14 Home, Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Toddy, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Ripponden, Sowerby Bridge 72,66 Kms 1 point
July 19 Grange, Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Bouth, Ulverston return via Bigland Hill, Cark and Flookborough. 58.6 Kms 1 point
July 24 Ride to see my mum by usual route, 58.9 Kms 1 point
July 28 Friday's York to Hull ride with added to and fro to Manchester Victoria 138.66 Kms 3 points
August 1 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.85 Kms 1 point
August 7 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Chorley, Horwich Bolton and home. 67.13 Kms 1 point
August 11 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return by similar route. 71.15 Kms 1 point
August 15 Home, Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home vis guided bus way and Bolton 50.3 Kms 1 point
September 22 Croft Circuit circular, visiting Darlington and environs 57.2 Kms 1 point
September 29 Edenfield Circular 55.01 Kms 1 point
October 4 Ride to mum's via Belmont 58.35 Kms 1 point
October 18 Ride to mum's but via Abbey Village 72.94 Kms 1 point
October 25 Grange Silverdale circular via Levens 70.94 Kms 1 point
October 29 New route to Mum's, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley then back through Abbey Village 77.96 Kms 1 point
November 3 A windy ride to Frederick's via A6, return via Bolton 51.22 Kms 1 point
November 8 To Costa in Leigh then return home via Hindley, Westhoughton and Bolton 51.39 Kms 1 point
November 15 Grange, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange 53.6 Kms 1 point
November 23 Bury, Edenfield, Helmshore, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Rochdale, home 57.76 Kms 1 point
December 6 Costa in Leigh and return via guided bus way and Bolton 50.14 Kms 1 point
December 11 Visit to Mum's via A6 back through Rivington 60.1 Kms 1point
December 18 Wirral Way plus ride to Bolton station and back 73.69 Kms 1 point
December 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.14 Kms 1 point

Running total 58 points

Challenge complete and I claim my star


----------



## aferris2 (28 Dec 2018)

1st Jan 2018 64.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1335836384 1 point
17 Feb 2018 51.04 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1412016256 2 points
24 Mar 2018 51.85 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1469430564 1 point
14 Apr 2018 102.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1507856513 3 points
21 Apr 2018 51.03 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1522330529 2 points
7 May 2018 113.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1555880504/overview 3 points
3 June 2018 102.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1615074565 3 points
24 Jun 2018 108.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659542584 3 points
1 Jul 2018 64.05 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1674654506 1 point
15 Jul 2018 103.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704728112 3 points
22 Jul 2018 53.21 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720166190 1 point
5 Aug 2018 100.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1752148806 3 points
20 Aug 2018 58.15 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1785461897 1 point
22 Aug 2018 50.42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1789895757 2 points
24 Aug 2018 107.26 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1794552973 3 points
27 Aug 2018 57.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1800988717 1 point
30 Aug 2018 101.89 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1808116727 3 points
1 Sep 2018 109.73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1812070998 3 points
16 Sep 2018 56.29 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1845357622 2 points
14 Oct 2018 52.65 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1904384948/ 2 points
4 Nov 2018 102.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1945805177 3 points
2 Dec 2018 52.96 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1996527314 2 points
28 Dec 2018 54.93 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2040290086 2 points

2018 total 50 points. I think I will call it a day at that.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sutton Wharf ,Peckleton ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Dec 25th 32.5 mile
St Bernards loop 
Dec 26th 34.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 
Dec 27th 90 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Stoney Stanton ,Claybrooke Parva ,Withybrook ,Nuneaton ,Bosworth ,Anstey
Dec 29th 31.2 miles 1 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 148
Points in all challenges 230


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Tuesday 4th of December.
> 
> Not exactly sure of the precise route but it's the Angus Coastal route from Dundee passed the amazing new V&A building on through the docks (which annoyingly is closed to cyclists until January 19) to Broughty Ferry and passed the golf courses of Carnoustie. No loop this time, just there and back for a pan flat 34 miles and more than likely my last point of the year.
> 
> *23 Points *



For reasons best explained in the chat thread, this was another route I wasn't sure where I was for much of it as I was following others but it was farm roads to Neilston then more back roads towards Newton Mearns then a reasonably straightforward run down to Stewarton before turning back on ourselves at Dunlop completing a figure eight heading for home across the hill road. 

*24 Points.*


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2018)

January: *2 Points*
February: *5 Points*
March: *6 Points*
April: *4 Points*
May: *9 Points*
June: *7 Points*
July: *11 Points*
August:* 13 Points*
September: *11* *Points*
October*: 4 Points*
November*: 5 Points

DECEMBER *

*16* *Dec* CWCC Club Run to Stenson Lock Cafe 44.8 mi/72.1km *1* *Point*
https://strava.app.link/qMpYdAOcHS

*29* *Dec* Saga CC Festive “Fifty”
56.8 mi/91.41 km *2* *Points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2042571500/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546103403

Month Total: *3* *Points*
Running Total: *80* *Points*


----------



## Osprey (29 Dec 2018)

July 7th 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1686572560
July 15th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1703927124
July 22nd. 101km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219

August 18th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferry side, Carmarthen. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/178042767906 
Aug 27th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. (Garmin flat). 

Sept 1st. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1812281711
Sept 7th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1826646031
Sept 29th. 85km. Llanmorlais, Swansea Valley Ystradgynlais and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729

Oct 7th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1890516924

Nov 17th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Crymlyn and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1969182003

Dec 9th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Burry Green, Porteynon, Parkmill, Killay, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2007941537
Dec 16th, 52Km Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2019610609
Dec 22nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli,. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2029230569
Dec 26th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/2036043290
Dec 29th. 99km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Ferry Side, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2042018181

Points: 59


----------



## kipster (30 Dec 2018)

I managed to sneak in one last ride yesterday
29 Dec - Oakley, Kingsclere, Burghfield, Wellington, Oakley - 50.5 miles - 2 points

Running total = 111 points


----------



## Eribiste (30 Dec 2018)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2044065601

Phew!! Just made it for this year!

58 klicks or thereabouts twixt Worcestershire and Gloucestershire. I think that makes the challenge complete and avoids any stern glances from 13 Rider


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Dec 2018)

Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079

Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826

Mar 6th 31.38 miles - OCC ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1439617652 https://www.relive.cc/view/1439617652

April 8th 161.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1496747030 https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030
April 15th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1509985551 https://www.relive.cc/view/1509985551
April 22nd 163.1 km CC forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1524844405 https://www.relive.cc/view/1524844405
April 29th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1538861351 https://www.relive.cc/view/1538861351

May 18th 161.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1580010186 https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186
May 20th 201.6 km CC forum ride (best ride ever) https://www.strava.com/activities/1585062244 https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244
May 24th 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1593736288 https://www.relive.cc/view/1593736288
May 28th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1601554051 https://www.relive.cc/view/1601554051

June 17th 161.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1644219976 https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976
June 23rd 167.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1657112530 https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530
June 24th 162.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1659290802 https://www.relive.cc/view/1659290802

July 15th 168.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1704192338 https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338
July 22nd 166.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1720043264 https://www.relive.cc/view/1720043264
July 25th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1726913502 https://www.relive.cc/view/1726913502
July 27th 162.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1731256776 https://www.relive.cc/view/1731256776

August 9th 56.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1760405767 https://www.relive.cc/view/1760405767
August 17th 169 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1778531018 https://www.relive.cc/view/1778531018
August 19th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1783043286 https://www.relive.cc/view/1783043286
August 25th 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1796379017 https://www.relive.cc/view/1796379017
August 30th 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1807425423 https://www.relive.cc/view/1807425423

September 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1845522057 https://www.relive.cc/view/1845522057
September 22nd 166.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1858386864 https://www.relive.cc/view/1858386864
September 29th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1872910759 https://www.relive.cc/view/1872910759
September 30th 165 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1875449648 https://www.relive.cc/view/1875449648

October 21st 165.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1918963406 https://www.relive.cc/view/1918963406
October 28th 161.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1932146486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1932146486

November 11th 161.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1958676438 https://www.relive.cc/view/1958676438
November 25th 161.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1984384876 https://www.relive.cc/view/1984384876

December 16th 162.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2020114525 https://www.relive.cc/view/2020114525
December 22nd 161.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2029639308 https://www.relive.cc/view/2029639308
December 24th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2033183082 https://www.relive.cc/view/2033183082
December 30th 161.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2044363874 https://www.relive.cc/view/2044363874


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2018)

*January total: *4 points
*February total:* 2 points
*March total:* 4 points
*April total:* 9 points
*May total: *9 points
*June total:* 6 points
*July total:* 9 points
*August total:* 6 points
*September total*: 5 points
*October total:* 3 points
*November total:* 2 points

*2nd December 2018
51.64 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*26th December 2018
53.96 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point* 

*30th December 2018
50.85 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total: *62 points*

Reports in 'Your Ride today'


----------



## Saluki (30 Dec 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

*November*
17/11/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1969684386 Downham to Saddlebow, Wiggenhall, Outwell, home. 1pt

*December*
16/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2020411725 Whitwell to Reepham, Aylsham, Coltishall, Hainford, Taverham, Whitwell 1pt
24/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2033331960 Downham, Barroway Drove, Welney, 10 Mile bank, Denver, Bexwell, Downham 1pt
25/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2034861285/segments/51302101251 Old Leake, Boston, Tattershall, Bardney, on a bit, back to Bardney. 1 pt
30/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2044646204 Peterborough loop. No idea where, just followed my friends. 1pt 50km (had to back and forth up cyclepaths to get the 50km as one friend was on foot with a flat)

Running Total now: 35 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

Dec 2nd 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel, Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 7th 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Dec 14th 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 16th 71.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Kingsbury ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 62.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Willoughby ,E Leake ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Dec 23rd 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey, Cropston, Sileby, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Hoton, Barrow, Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sutton Wharf ,Peckleton ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.5 mile 1 point
St Bernards loop
Dec 26th 34.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 27th 90 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Stoney Stanton ,Claybrooke Parva ,Withybrook ,Nuneaton ,Bosworth ,Anstey
Dec 29th 31.2 miles 1 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 30th 52.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Gaddesby ,Saxilbye ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 150
Points in all challenges 232


----------



## the stupid one (30 Dec 2018)

January 14th: 52.9 km.
January 26th: 60 km.
February 22nd: 82.26 km, 51.1 miles.
March 30th: 63ish km
April 14th: 66 km
April 20th: 50.3 km
May 5th: 50.12 km
May 7th: 91.5 km, 56.8 miles.
May 16th: 63.9 km.
May 23rd: 80.5 km, 50 miles.
June 2nd: 62.2 km.
June 10th: 57 km.
June 12th: 50.1 km.
June 23rd: 100.5 km.
July 9th: 54.4 km.
July 19th: 50.05 km.
August 29th: 50.48 km.
September 2nd: 56.7 km.
September 11th: 60.8 km.
October 8th: 80.8 km, 50.2 miles.
November 27th: 50.1 km.
December 2nd: 51.3 km.

December 30th: Wirral Circular Trail-ish. 54 km, 1 point.

Total: 29 points


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2018)

6th January (51.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th February (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Wilderley-Picklescott-Plush Hill-All Stretton-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point

31st March (51.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-London on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th April (52.9 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

5th May (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Harnage Grange-Cressage-Sheinton-Farley-Wyke-Benthall-Broseley-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Wroxeter-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

7th May (58.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Horton-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

13th June (53.8 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

3rd July (74.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (80.8 km) Velo Salopia Sportive
Ludlow-Wigmore-Mortimers Cross-Kinsham-Lingen-Leintwardine-Clungunford-Hopton Heath-Purslow-Aston on Clun-Craven Arms-Culmington-Stanton Lacy-Ludlow

2 points

31st August (52.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

10th September (86.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Great Ness-Prescott-Yeaton-Merrington-Astley-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points 

30th September (63.9km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

20th October (52.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

3rd November (51.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Rushton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

9th December (51.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Acton Village-Rushton-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

24th December (67.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th December (54.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total - 19 Points


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2018)

*January to June*

Running Total to end of June: 19 points. woo hoo.

*July*
01/07/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1674018950. Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, A10  Turn to Watlington, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, Downham. 50km 1pt.
07.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1687122853. Downham, Oxborough (cake) Marham, Downham 52km 1pt
08.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1689166931 - As above but slightly different and didn't bother with cake 1pt
22.07.18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1720154921 - Downham, Denver, somewhere, Outwell, Upwell, Barroway, Downham. 1pt

*August*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1765645407 Norwich to Whitwell Stn on Marriotts Way, and back plus’s some wiggling about to make up to 50km. 1 point

*September*
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814054930 Downham, Denver up to somewhere, got lost back the way I came. 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/1842790950 Downham, Denver, Littleport, A10, Hilgay, Denver Downham. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1860820566 Downham, Watlington, King's Lynn, Watlington, Barroway Drove, Downham. 1 pt
29/09/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1873752844 - Downham, Watlington, Magdalen, Downham 24.5km- Ride No. 2
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1872967846 - Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Bexwell, Downham 27.km- Ride No. 1. 1 pt together

*October*
07/10/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1890387028 - Downham, Oxburgh, Barton Bendish, Runcton Home, DM, Barroway Drove, DM 1 pt.

*November*
17/11/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/1969684386 Downham to Saddlebow, Wiggenhall, Outwell, home. 1pt

*December*
16/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2020411725 Whitwell to Reepham, Aylsham, Coltishall, Hainford, Taverham, Whitwell 1pt
24/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2033331960 Downham, Barroway Drove, Welney, 10 Mile bank, Denver, Bexwell, Downham 1pt
25/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2034861285/segments/51302101251 Old Leake, Boston, Tattershall, Bardney, on a bit, back to Bardney. 1 pt
30/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2044646204 Peterborough loop. No idea where, just followed my friends. 1pt 50km (had to back and forth up cyclepaths to get the 50km as one friend was on foot with a flat)
31/12/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2046318193 Downham, King's Lynn, Wormegay, Fincham, Denver, Downham. 53km 1pt

Running Total now: 36 points


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Dec 2018)

My final qualifying rides for 2018.

7/12 https://www.strava.com/activities/2004673116 50.8km
11/12 https://www.strava.com/activities/2011545167 54.4km
17/12 https://www.strava.com/activities/2021521504 51.8km
27/12 https://www.strava.com/activities/2037986781 50.8km

Total points for 2018 = 99


----------



## slow scot (31 Dec 2018)

November.

25th. (58 kms). Westhill cycleway, Auchronie, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
30th. (53 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

December.

1st. (54 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway.
2nd. (51 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie Park.
6th. (53 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Park shop, Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside line, Duthie Park.
8th. (51 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie.
16th. 59 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora's, Drumoak, Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
17th. (53 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Drumoak, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside line, Duthie Park.
19th. (53 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Park shop, Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside line, Duthie Park.
21st. (52 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
23rd. (54 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
26th. (53 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
30th. (53 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Park shop, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
31st. (53 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drumoak, Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside line.

Total Points; 141.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2018)

*January 2018 7pts
Sun 14th* 75km 820m BCG A ride of two halves Home Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Blagdon-Wrington-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nasty Naish Hill-Home *1pt
Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton AudaxBristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton *3pts
Sun 28th* 100km 656m BCG Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
February 2pts
Sun 4th *53km 424m BCG Clevedon and a brownie for BelmontHome-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Belmont-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Sun 18th* 56km 462m BCG Shirley's at Severn Beach Home-Belmont-Pill-Avonmouth Bridge-Easter Compton-Severn Beach-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
March 3pts
Sat10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail AudaxWhitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch *3pts
April 10pts
Sun 8th* 61km 729m BCG Belmont Repeats Portishead and Clevedon Home-2.5xBelmont repeats-Pill-Portishead-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 15th* 81km 970m BCG Chew Valley Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Pensford-Stanton Drew-Blagdon-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *2pts
Tues 17th* 58km 428m Bristol-Bath Railway Path Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bitton-Saltford-Keynsham and back *1pt
Sun 22nd* 104km 845m BCG Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *3pts
Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham *3pts
May 8pts
Sat 5th *56km 1350m Welsh Lamb Chops mtb Dolgellau-Cader Idris-Llanegryn-Llwyngwril-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau *1pt
Sat 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston *3pts
Sun 13th *80km 960m BHF Cotswold 50 mile Prestbury-Cheltenham-Temple Guiting-Snowshill-Winchcombe-Alderton-Gotherington-Prestbury *2pts
Sun 20th *90km 982m BCG Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Shipham-Charterhouse-Chew Stoke-Nempnett Thrubwell-Wrington-Yatton-Backwell-Home *2pts
June 8pts
Sun 17th *56km 512m BCG Bridges and Lanes Home-Ashton Court-Suspension Bridge-Bristol Portway-Avonmouth Bridge-Portbury-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 24th* 126km 1400m Bristol Randonnée AudaxHome-Bristol-Radstock-Bradford on Avon-Lacock-Corsham-Castle Combe-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home *3pts
Sat 30th *174km 1700m Avon Cycleway Audax plus to and fro *4pts
July 8pts
Sat 8th *70km 681m BCG Shady Lanes Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Chew Magna-Chew Stoke-Ubley-Blagdon-Wrington-Yatton-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sun 15th *75km 819m Cairngorms Loop Day 1 mtb Blair Atholl-Calvine-Loch an Duin-Lynabeack-Tromie Mills-Feshiebridge-Dahavert-Inverdrurie-Coylumbridge *1pt
Mon 16th *50km 813m Cairngorms Loop Day 2mtb Coylumbridge-Abernethy Forest-Doback Estate-Tomintoul-Inchrory *1pt
Sat 28th *209km 2500m Raglan Castle Audax Bath-Hullavington-Westonbirt-Wotton under Edge-Tortworth-Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Itton-Raglan-Usk-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Olveston-Pucklechurch-Kelston-Bath *5pts
August 4pts
Sun 5th *50km 425m BCG Clevedon Social Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Portbury-Home *1pt
Weds 29th *106km 1120m Rhubarb porridge and roadworks Home-Portbury via Providence-Clapton in Gordano-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Coombe-Winford-Home-Portbury via Belmont-Clapton in Gordano-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Airport via Goblin Coombe-Barrow Gurney-Home *3pts
September 5pts
Sun 2nd *103km 1033m BCG Wye we went to Tintern Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Easter Compton-Pilning-Aust-OldSevern Bridge-Chepstow-St Arvans-Tintern-Brockweir-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth-Portway/Bristol-Home *3pts
Fri 14th* 50km 1000m Greece Sardes sand dunes mtb *1pt
Fri 21st* 50km 1000m Greece Sardes sand dunes mtb *1pt
October 5 pts
Sun 7th *50km 203m Sunday Social to Clevedon Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sun 28th *106km 952m BCG Thornbury and Clevedon extension Home-Bristol-Thornbury via Railway Path-Easter Compton-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Portbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *3pts
Weds 31st *65km 720m Chew Loop Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Winford-Chew Stoke-Bishops Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Backwell-Nailsea-Failand via Belmont-Home *1pt
November 4 pts
Sun 11th* 82km 574m BCG Weston Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Hewish-Wick-Weston Super Mare-Uphill-Hutton-Wrington-Backwell-Home *2pts
Weds 14th *57km 492m Portway Portishead Clevedon loop Home-Backwell Common-Long Ashton-Portway/Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Portishead-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *1 pt
Sat 17th *56km 602m Chew Loop Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Home *1pt
Sun 25th* 101km 1012m BCG Udderly Gorgeous and slightly Chewed Home-Backwell-Yatton-Strawberry Line-Cheddar-Yoxter-Farrington Gurney-Bishop Sutton-Chew Magna-Brockley Coombe-Backwell-Home *3pts
December 5 pts
Sat 22nd *85km 649m BRCC Christmas Social Ride Home-Backwell-Webbington-Bleadon-Westhay-Wedmore-Crickham-Webbington-Winscombe-Aborted puncture *2 pts
Dec Sat 29th *108km 1083m Jack and Jill went up a few hills Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Chewton Mendip-Faulkland-Wellow-Midford-Two Tunnels-Bath-B2B Railway Path-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *3 pts*

*Running total 71 pts*


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Jan 2019)

January : R&A 6 rides, 6 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
February : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
March : R&A 4 rides, 4 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : R&A 6 rides 10 points. Stig : 2 rides 4 points.
May : R&A 5 rides, 6 points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
June : R&A 10 rides, 13points. Stig : 3 rides, 4 points.
July : R&A 6 rides, 13 points. Stig : 2 rides, 3 points
August: R&A 7 rides, 12 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points.
September: R&A 6 rides, 14 points. Stig : 1 ride, 1 point.
October: R&A 5 rides, 8 points. Stig : 2 rides, 2 points
November: R&A 7 rides, 10 points. Stig 2 rides, 3 points.

December.
1st. 51km. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Redbourne, Hibaldstow, Scawby, Broughton, Castlethorpe, Brigg, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor. on Tandem. 1 point.
7th. 53km. Caistor, Whitegate hill, High st, Tealby, Dog Kennel Wood, Legsby, Linwood, Bustlingthorpe, Middle Rasen, Osgodby, N.Gulham, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, N.Kelsey moor, Caistor. * with Stig. 1 point.
8th. 105km. D.I.Y. Audax : https://www.strava.com/activities/2007064989 (not tried this before, our Strava is in Stig's name. and not used often) on Tandem. 3points

Just to complete the record of our rides for 2018:

14th 66km. Caistor to Barton and back, on Tandem
22nd 51miles. Caistor to Welton and back, with Stig.
24th-31st eight rides of 41 - 42 miles, three with Stig, two on the tandem. for the Festive500. from here: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2033926707

To give final totals of :
R&A points total : 114
Stig's points total : 34


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Jan 2019)

So, we are certain this is explained somewhere, but just cant locate it , how do we go about getting a star added to our posts?
Thanks.


----------

